# The Four Lands



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

The Four Lands. This game is for an established group of friends and not open to new players. I wish to have all the occ comments in the main thread so i can better cross reference. Sorry if this is a problem but it will be easier for me to keep track of...

For Starters, each of you will be journeying from your homeland, etc to a location. I plan to use this time as a mini solo adventure for you guys so you can become familar with your character etc and get a feel for his personality...those of you who get your charcters up and running and talk to your friendly dm can start any time. 

I am currently reworking my map of the Four Lands and the briefing for it as the land mass has been cut in half, but it is still plenty big and will require only minor tweaking.....

For the sake of argument, lets start off at 8th level. This is a good base and allows you to put more depth into your charcter as having an established reputation etc. this will be one of the reasons you are going on an adventure. Lets not get too creative okay, I know there are lots of great classes out there but let's kinda keep it simple. A prestiage class is okay as well as some combinations, just think them thru and be able to justify them to your pain in the butt dm.....For once i will not ask you guys to keep your charcters secret etc...talk among yourselves etc but please no uber parties...i dont wanna have to start thowing pissed of Titans or Storm Giants at you from the git go....While we we be in combat, thie is probably going to be a heavy political and religious type campaign given the nature of this format as it allows for lots of side adventures as well as the good dungeon crawl. Most encounters will be wilderness or outside with a few old fashion dungeon crawls etc....

Take the magic items value appropriate for your level, just dont min and max for the best armour class etc...

You have 34 points to use for stats and you will all get and additional +1 to add to any score. Also you will need to roll 3d6, rerolling ones, for a luck stat. MOre about that later...

As for magic, let yourself have up to 25,000 gp in magical goodies. Anything you dont spend can be used for personal funds.

Hit me back for your personal starting monies etc.

Here is the Rogue's Gallery Thread for your characters.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2260829#post2260829


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2005)

*The Friendly DM*

Okay I want to modify the charrcter generations speficis a little, you can use 34 points and a plus one to any attribute or you can use 30 points with a plus 1 to any attribure and also receive 1 additinal character level. This should make it a very very very interseting dilemnia for some of you....


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

Cruel. You are going to be a nasty online DM aren't you?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2005)

With and innocent look ..."Who me".....just trying to give you guys some grief and headaches before  you give me grief and headaches over ungodly character combinations....


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

Hey, are you insulting my half-dryad Wu-Jen/Barbarian/Underwater Basket Weaver? 

Seriously, I plan to play an arcane spell caster with fair social skills and little melee combat ability. I will be Bard 2/Wizard 6 or 7 depending on how I decide navigate our DM's first puzzle. I hope some of you will play big tough fighter types I can hide behind.


----------



## Erland (May 19, 2005)

*James*

My character concept is more along the lines of the traditional thief - good at hiding, moving silently, and finding and removing traps, as well as opening doors.  While not a "hold the line" fighter, he'll pack a pretty good punch in melee.

Rogue 5 / Swashbuckler 3 - may or may not be human, depending upon how _I_ navigate Todd's puzzle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2005)

I'll be playing a straight class (for now) Dwarven Monk (9th level), not a lot of hit points but I think he'll do quite well in a fight (as well as any of us do in Todd's games, anyway   ).  My plan is to get one more Monk level and then move into Sorcerer levels for a little Arcane punch. It'll be nice to play a Monk who is actually high enough level to be truly useful!  I love the class, but we gather so rarely now, and campaigns have lasted such a short time, I've not really been able to work one up.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 19, 2005)

*Playing NPC*

As the group is going to be short of fighter types etc.. I will run as an npc a ranger i develped with scott for another game on here but one that never got played....he will be tweaked a little but he will be your combat monster fighter..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2005)

Scott, did you ever get a Rogues Gallery up and running for this game?  If so, what's the link?


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2005)

*Rogues Gallery Link*

The Rogue's Gallery Thread can be found here. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2260829#post2260829


----------



## J. Alexander (May 22, 2005)

Scott,

Please diable this thread, as the game has been put on hold...thanks


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2005)

*Dreams*

For Shensei:
[sblock]Shensei has been working in a  small independent mine just north of the Savage Moutains for just over three months. It is a highly profitable mine, producing some very fine quality silver and iron but is subject to raids and underground attacks by the Beasties living in the Savage Mountains and  other various nasties of the underworld. Rumor has it that the mine is somehow connected to the much deeper, darker realms of the underworld. Recently, Shensei has been having a feeling of disquite and restleness. At odd times, his mind becomes pre occupied with just random thoughts, and even attempts to calm his racing thoughs with the disclipine learned at the monastery are often unsuccessful. The one reoccuring referrence that he does remember is "Seek  and Serve the Crimson Lion, answers may be found there, whcih are often hidden".[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 24, 2005)

*Messenger*

For Angeleo

[sblock]Angelo is currently visiting his mother in the Confederation City of Brightlaw, where he moved her for safety. Scraping together most of his avaialbe funds, Angelo manages to purchase for her a small farm in what would have to be considered a suburb of the City itself. The small hamlet in which the farm is located is just about 5 miles outside the main gate of Brghtlaw with easy acess to a major trade road, though the hamlet itslef sits on a side road. The farm he was able to purchase consists of 100 acres of wooded pasturelands with several brooks and natural ponds on the property. Surronding the house is a rather large garden of some 5 acres that is devoted to fresh produce. Beyond the produce garden is theselling point that hooked Angelo on the site. A lovely orchard of apple, and cherry trees surronded by an even larger grove of pecans and walnuts (10 acres total) nestles on a small bank overlooking a beautful brook and pond. Numerous small waterfalls abound and the entire grove has an overwhelling sense of peace and tranqulity about it.

The property itself consists of two large barns and a stought fortified manor house . Both the Barns and the house are in need of major renovations but for now it is serviacable. Secretly, Angelo, cringes at the thought of how much it is going to take to repair but keeps a good face in front of his mother.

A week after taking title and moving into the property, Angelo, awakes to find a famialr weight on his chest. As he wakens he spots black and white cat silently sitting on his chestlooing at him as if to say "It's about time you woke up" Angleo instanly recongizes the cat as the beloved pet of his former Mentor which disappered when his Mentor was killed. Laing just in front of the beastie is a dark red/crimson envelope with familar handwritting upon it.

Now for the bad news.....besides his starting equipment, Angelo is stripped of all wealth but 250 gp....he had to buy the property [/sblock]
angelo


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Are we to put everything in spoilers until the characters meet?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

For the DM [sblock]Angelo glares at his own Raven familiar 'Bodie' on his perch. "Some guard you are," Angelo grouses to the bird with a tone of exasperation. Rubbing the sleep from his eyes he sits up and takes the letter. He examines it carefully for traps of a mundane or magical nature, before slicing it open with a dagger from under his pillow.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 25, 2005)

*Messeage*

OCC: Use spoilers if you want, I just did not know if you guys wanted to share all your infomration and plans up front or keep them to yourself...


For Angelo

[sblock]The raven hops down onto Angelo's chest and gives him a quick peck at the ear as if to say..stupid i know the cat better than i know you.

The messeage, written in your mentors hand reads as follows.

My Dearest Angelo,

Should you be reading this letter than I shall be a good six months dead, most likely killed by the young upstart who desires nothing but to dwell in blood and unsurp command before his time. The shadow of forsgith is upon me and I have taken steps to ensure that he reaps no profit from his actions, as he will never lay hands on my Grimore or the other book he so covets. My legacey is for you Angele, I wish you to take it up. Go to Gwyneed and speak to my old frined Daneil Marlow in the City of Rhemuth. He is a  priest of the light so be carefull of what you say, while being broader minded than most, as he too has the seed of talent, he will not brook defiance or slander towards his beloved instituiton.

With warmenst affecdtion.
P


Oh and please take care of my cat.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo looks at the letter in his hand for some time before carefully folding it and placing it back in the envelop. He steps from the bed still naked and walks to the window, looking out over his little farm. He scratches the cat idily behind the ears as he stands and considers. To the Raven on its perch or perhaps only to himself he says, "what would a city boy like me do on a farm anyway." He takes up a piece of paper and writes a detailed note about things that need to be taken care of in his absense. He opens a large book and studies the arcane writings there, prepairing the magic in his mind for a journey. Finally, he steps to the wardrobe and dresses in armor and traveling clothes. He packs a bag, and takes up his staff. He takes the cat to the kitchen, "I guess you'd like a little something to eat?"  He finds cold chicken and a puts it in a dish. He goes to inform his mother that he must go away on business and within the hour he is mounted on a warhorse, a crossbow and a cat on his saddlebow the Raven flying overhead.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 27, 2005)

*Angelo*

As Angelo is preparing the chicken in the kitchen, he gets the distinct picture of a fish in his mind, but brushes it aside as his he is preoccupied with the 1001 little details about his upcoming journey. After hurridly packing a bag, and saying good bye he set off down the farm road to the main highway. Upon reaching the highway he turns north towards the City of Brightlaw and it's Port. From here he can go either overland or by sea depending on which way the winds of fate blow him. It is not very l ong into his jouney that Angelo begins to hear a genlte purring from the cat. Looking down, he finds his new found charge contendly stretched across the saddle and soudly sleeping. The raven flies ahead and keeps him posted as to the traffice, but nothing except carriages and wagons are on the road, most of which are headed into the city for the daily markets.

After several hours, Angelo comes to the Great Gate and is challanged for entry by the Gate Guard.

"Who asks leave to enter the City of Brightlaw, Seat of the his Grace Anthony the XX!.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Nodding to the guard Angelo replies, "I am Angelo, a humble minstral traveling through your fair city. Could you recommend an inn or traven that might use a storyteller and musician?"  

OOC: Angelo doesn't really want a job, but doesn't want to be noticed as out of the ordinary.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC: Todd, Tetsu will be the "use name" for my character -- it's a little easier to type/spell and I like the meaning better for a use name.

I don't care to have all of my posts as spoilers -- if Scott, or whoever else, wants to read them that's fine.  I'll leave it to your discretion as to whether or not a piece of info you are giving me should be posted as a spoiler.  You know me well, and probably have an idea as to what I'd like to conceal.  I also trust the other players not to have their characters act on information they would not know but their players do.

Of course, if I post a spoiler, I'd like the reply to be a spoiler.

I'll post my first actions for my solo later tonight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tetsu - Dwarven Monk*

Tetsu will plumb the depths of his memory for any mention of the phrase or name "Crimson Lion."

Is this a nobleman or ruler I might have heard mentioned?  A branch of a religion or church?  A militia band or other sort of army?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: I agree that it is best to keep as much of the solo adventure in the 'open' as is reasonable. It will be more fun for the players that way. I expect their may be some stuff that we'll each want to keep secret, but to the extent possible I'll leave my stuff open. I am confident we can seperate player knowledge from character knowledge.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: How much does Angelo know about Brightlaw and his Grace Anthony the XX?

Bardic knowledge check (1d20+9=16)

Knowledge Local check (1d20+4=22)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2005)

*For Tetsu*

After several days of pondering, the only reference he can come up with are as follows:
1.  It may refer to a particualy fierce mountain lion in the northern Eastlands which are a deep cinniamon color and which have been refered to as Crimson Lions.

2. In heraldic terms "The Crimson Lion" refers to the Lion standard of Gwyneeded which is usually a Gold Lion, rampart, upon a royal blue field but becomes a scarlet/crimson lion rampart upon a royal blue field when Gwyneeded is formally at war. 

3. Crimson Lion is also a passing reference to a crimson fruit found  in the Dashi Empire which when eaten prodcues an effect like PCP or Crystal Meth when consumed and is often feed to soilders who need that little extra bit of umph. It is a very rare fruit and very costly.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2005)

*For Angelo*

The gate guard mentions a few inns but says if your really looking for just a place to stay and eat, Mother Abigials boarding house if proably cheaper and cleaner than most inns and is always a good place to stay.

As for the GRand Duchy of Brightlaw, you know oodles, just check you description of the Dutchy which is located in the Confederate States. Email me or post if you want more speficis than those given.

The Current Grand Duke is rather young 35 and is the only surving child of the former Grand Duke as both his brother and sister died under mysterious circumstances. He is well regarded thorought out the Confederation but is know to have a hair temper which recetly has been triggered on numerous occasions by a wayward nephew.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Well, as two of the three references in Tetsu's memory are from the South/Southeast, he'll terminate his employment with the miners, collect his pay, and head that way.  He's north of the Eastlands, so he'll keep an eye out for the third reference as he travels.

OOC: I wonder who the "wayward nephew" of the Grand Duke could be  ?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

Angelo thanks the guard and seeks out Mother Abigial's for a late lunch and a place to spend the night. He'll find a place to stable his horses and then head for the docks to see about a ship to further his journey to the City of Rhemuth.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2005)

*For Tetsu*

It takes two days for Tetsu to wrap up his affairs and get ready to leave, as he is asked to finish out the week.  

OCC: What prepartaions is he going to make in regards to traveling and how is he going to travel ?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2005)

*For Angeleo*

Angelo arrives at Mother Abigails and is suprised to find it to be a large town home in what at one time had to be an upper middle class neighborhood that has fallen on hard times and now can be classifed as middle to working class. The house itself has a porte coche that can be accessed directly from the street. Once thru the porte coche, Angelo enters a spacious courtyard with the walls rising three stories  high  with wrap around balconies on the upper two levels. To the rear their is a double door leading to what appears to be an in house stable as well as a wide double stairway leading up to the second floor which he guess is the main floor of the residence. Heavy Iron gates secure access to the Porte coche from the street with a set of Massive Iron Bound Wooden doors sealing the tunnel from the courtyard.

The Courtyard has seen better days with several tiles missing and faded paint easily seen upon the walls and balconies, but to his relfe, not one speck of dirt can be seen.

As he comes to a stop in the Courtyard he is greeted by a young lad of about 12 who inquires as to his reason for coming?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo looks down at the young lad. "I take it you are the innkeep here. I am seeking a night's lodging and meals for myself, a pair of horses, a cat, and a bird. Can this fine establishment of yours accomdate me? If so what do you charge?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tetsu - Dwarven Monk*

Tetsu doesn't really need to make any special preparations for travel -- he travels light and carries pretty much everything he wants with him.  He'll work out the week with no complaints, collect his paycheck (How much will that amount to, by the way?  Greedy dwarven souls want to know!), and head out.  He'll travel on foot, of course -- what self respecting Dwarf would travel any other way, especially through the mountains?

During his last few days at work, Tetsu will also make some inquiries of the miners as to possible meanings of the phrase "Crimson Lion" to see if any of them come up with anything different.  Also, if there is a "wise woman," priest, or other such person around the camp he'll approach them for some consultation regarding his dreams.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2005)

*For Tetseu*

Tetsue Collects his final pay in the amount of one silver piece. (Remember that silver takes the place of gold as the standard currency) While talking among his firend in the mining camp the only referce that seems to be confirmed is that of Gwynedde. Upon asking around about a witch or wise woman he finds none in the camp but does discover that one lives some three days north of the camp by the name of Etta. When Tetsu asks about her by name, all the stories seem to portray her as the proverbial old crone who could scare a devil into telling her the truth should it be necessary. She is also rumored to have the gift of foresight, which is extremely rare( think one in a million).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2005)

*For Angelo*

"No sir, I am not the innkeeper. That would be Mrs. Abigail. She's in the recevining parlor if you care to speak with her" At this the boy points to a first floor room to the right of the porte coche which seems to run from the courtyard to the street parrell to the porte coche.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2005)

*Tetsu - Dwarven Monk*

Tetsu will, after collecting his pay, make his way north to visit the Crone before heading to Gwynedde.  Seems the logical thing to do . . . better than getting alll the way down south and finding out he's on a wild goose chase.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo smiles at the boy, "Thank you, I shall see her at once then." Angelo makes his way to the receiving parlor and seeks out the lady.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2005)

*For Tetseu*

The trail is clearly marked and there is the occasioanl group of three to five homes gathered together and surronded by a stought wooden pallisade along the trail. As he begins his ascent into the mountains, Tetseu begins to feel a sense of lonliness and longing, something he has not felt for many years, come over him. The two days pass quickly and due to his pace, Tetseu arrives during the early afternoon on the second day.

Coming up to a marker made of stone and skulls, Tetsue guesses this must be the home of ETTA, past the marker and set on a small hill in a depression at the crown of a hill is a short squat tower that may at one time been a military fortification. The tower is some 50 feet in diamater but only rises 20 feet into the air.  Sevearl herb gardens as well as a few vegitable pathces are to be found surronding the tower as is a clear book cutting it's was thru the small bowl shaped depression before falling off to the south in a small waterfall.

No one can be seen, but Tetseu does observe a small triangle set next to the door, of the type one usese to summon people to dinner.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 1, 2005)

*For Angelo*

Angelo enters the receiving parlor and sees two people talking. One is a man in this mid 40's and appears to be a fellow traveler or lodger. The other is a striking woman in her early to mid 40's also. she has long chestnut brown hair and a figure that most 20 year olds woul love to have. She is dressed in a simple high quality woolen dress dyed grey which mst have seen better days. Her ovr all appearnce is well kept and you would wager a good amount that in her day she was a prize worth having. However, time and grief have made their marks upon her, and you sesne a weariness about her. As aNgeleo approaches the two finish their conversation, but not before ?Angelo hears'' I understand Master Reaymond, I am sorry to lose you as a boarder".

With an appraising eye, she turns to Angelo and say, " I am Abiigail Madison, how may I be of service to you sir"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2005)

Angelo steps up and inclines his head politely to both persons in the room. "My name is Angelo, and I am told that this is the finest boarding establishment in the city, perhaps the kingdom. I would like lodging for a night maybe more while I seek passage on a ship. I need space for my mounts as well. Do you perhaps have space for me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will try knocking on the door first.  If that produces no reply, he'll ring the triangle.

OOC:  I'll be at the lake until sometime Sunday night or Monday, so tonight will be my last posts until then.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 2, 2005)

*For Tetsu*

AFter what seems to be ages, Tetsu finall hears a voice, " allright, Allright, dont beat my door down, nothing can be that important....." Suprsingly the voice is a rich contralto and nothing at all cronish in it ..

Within minutes the door is opened and Tetsu is suprised, a 3oish year old human female with honeyblond hair and piercing grey eyes is standing before him. "How may I help you Master Dwarf"?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 2, 2005)

*For Angelo*

At Angelo's statment, the woman named Abigail smiles. It is a warm pleseant smile that puts him at ease. "Well I dont know about all that, but I do have standards despite these hard times.." Looking Agnelo over  from top to bttm and giving him what could only be considred an evaluation or his worthniess she continues " A room for one Night is it, for you and couple of horses. That sounds dooable. Does one silver piece sound fair.?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"M'Lady, I was told by the miners at [insert camp name here] that you might help me.  I've been having dreams . . ."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 3, 2005)

*For Tetsu*

"Dreams is it, hhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrppppppppppppppppppppppp....why must they all come to me with dreams."Dreams are dangerous things Master Dwarf, to understand them correclty, one must enter the dream world and view the dream in question, and that is a risky venture indeed. Dream Deaths can kill you quicker than deaths on our own plane.....

"Do something worthy in echange for a dream readig and I shall assist you. You have until tomorrow sunday to pick something you think is worth doing in exchande for the waliking"

You may stay the night if you wish by the pond.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo does his best to look a little startled at the price. However, he digs into his pouch and produces the coin. "How many meals does a silver get me and my horses? I have a cat who is partial to fish with me as well."

OOC: He can aford it, but again doesn't want to seem other than a traveling minstral.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2005)

*For Angelo*

Abigail smiles at Angelo and say " I always like a man who can get to his purse quickly? "The price  comes with tonights dinner and breakfeast tomorrow and it will be oats instead of hay for you horses. Now as for the cat, tell you what how does an extra silver sound for him or you can just play us a song after dinner and I will throw his fish in for free'? 

If that is agreeable to you , then I can take you to your room now.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I shall sing a song for the cat's supper. It will be a song so good you'll wish I'd kept my silver and sang for myself and the horses as well." With a smile for the lady he gathers his things and follows along to his room. Once settled in he'll check out the room then tune his intruments and practice just a bit.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2005)

*Angelo's Bedroom*

Angelo is shown to one of the bedroom on the second floor. It is on the right side of the courtyard and is closed by a large magahony door. While walking the length of the balcaony Angelo notices that at one time, glass panes were fitted to the balconies opening so as to form an glassed in atriume, proably during the winter months. The bedroom itself is some 35 by 30 feet with a seperate water closet . It is funrished in large solid pieces of furniture and for some reason the bed looks familar to Angelo (roll a knowlege check). The celing is some 12 feet high allowing the room to be airey and cool even during the hottest summer. The floor is comverd with a well worn but high quality carpert. Upon inspection, the bed lineens are also of high quality but have seen better days.

LIke the downstairs, there is not a speck of dust anywhere to be seen. The cat settles contendtly on the bed and stretches out and soon falls asleep.

After a few minutes, the boy angelo meet in the courtyard, knocks on the door "MOther Abigail told me to bring you some fresh lemonaide and asked me to tell you, that hot water for your batch will be along presently.

The lemonaide is pleaseantly sweet and tart at teh same time.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo takes out a copper for the lad and thanks him. "Excellent, I could use a good bath. What time is dinner normally served? Please lad sit a moment and tell me of the other guests that will be at dinner tonight so that I may pick some appropriate music for them."  He drinks a tall glass of the lemonaid to cut the trail dust. 

OOC: Knowledge History Check (1d20+8=20)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2005)

*Angelo*

"Well sir we dont have that many right now, we have been losing most of our long term boarders recently..there is still Mr. Wilson, he is a crotchety old man and his room is always musty and filled with strange smells, then there is Ms. Candice, a fortune teller, Ms. Black, who husband was a retired teamester, and finally Mr. Page who deals in a varity of mercnadies but is often late with his monthly rent. 

Then there are a pair of day laborers who usually stay with us a few nights eache week when they have work...but that is all. Ms. Abigail just cant seem to attract many more patrons for some reason and she is sore need of a full house right now....

Dinner is at 6:00 pm sir....i know must be on my way....

Upons inspection Angelo discovers that the bed and indeed the entire bedroom suite is made by Mallard, a very famours furniture maker whoes signature is a large duck egg on each piece of furniture near the crown. He has been dead now for about 100 years but his furniture still commands premiume prices....angelo thinks that the enitre suite would proably fetch about 40,000 gp to the right buyers.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Thank you, he says after the retreating lad."  Most interesting...why no boarders and with furniture like this why need them. After a bath Angelo will take a turn around the courtyard and send Bodie flying about to try and determine why there is a lack of boarders.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 4, 2005)

*Tour of the Courtyard*

As Angelo tours the courtyard he notices many pieces of silver and fine copper ware set in the rooms and the furniture in the Main Reception Parlor is just as fine as the Mallard in his bedroom and it looks familar to him also (roll another knowledge check). The rooms are full of fin
 porcelin and original works of art.  The courtyard in not just cobblestone but is in fact fire hardned brick laid out in an intricate pattern that gives Angelo a sense of peace and a feeling of safety (make a roll spell craft). The ground floor seems to have been giving over to large common sleeping rooms / a kitchen/ a dining hall as well as stables and storgare. At one time, angelo figures these rooms were used to store bulk merchandise and or trade goods.

After about an hour of being away, the Bodie flies back to you with his impression of a lot of local young toughs prowling the neighboorhood and even has a few instances of them bulling local shop keepers and residents. Bodie seems to think it looks like they are trying to establish and enforce a local protection racket.....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Thanks Bodie, I'm sure you had no trouble spotting a protection racket in progess given our history. I'll try and snag you a nice piece of fruit later. I think this is a mystery worth examining further. We will be going out after dinner." Dressed nicely and smelling fresh from his bath Angelo will arrive promptly at six for dinner. He'll bring his instrument and his appetite. 

OOC: Knowledge History (1d20+8=15)

Spellcraft Check (1d20+10=20)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 5, 2005)

*For Angelo*

As Angelo wanders thru the house he begins to relazie that the furniture in the parlor has been made by the master furniture makes Belker. Belker is to parlor sets as Mallard is to bedroom furniture. The double parlor set with all the extra pieces would easily sell for 50, 000 gp and as Belker has been dead for almost 150 years it would perhaps command and even higher premiume.

Studying the design in the courtyard, Angelo is starlted to realize that the intricate pattern or brick work is actualy forms a very powerful combined ward of protection, serenithy, peace, and health. It is very old and he senes it is most cleverly done so as to avoid detection by church authorities.

As Angelo enters the dining room he is greated by Mrs. Abigail who then in turn introudce him to his fellow lodgers. The meal is a simple one of roast chicken and new potates with sweet ice tea being served as the beverage. 

After dessert and just befor coffee, Abigail announces to the assembled guests with a slight smile, that you have aggreed to entertain them all in excahnge for supper for your cat>

"Master Angelo, the venue is now yours"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

He brings out the unusual staff that is a musical instrument and begins to play. He starts with a piece that was popular some 20 years ago, but has stood the test of time and works into a contemporary piece that is light and pleasant and ends with a more soulful contemplative tune. He will try and gage his audence's reaction to each piece and then choose a song to sing accompanied by lute based on which of the three first pieces was best received. 

OOC: Perform Checks (1d20+9=17, 1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=18)


Lute to aid vocal performance (1d20+7=27)

Vocal (1d20+11=21)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 5, 2005)

*For Angelo*

The music is well recived and Angelo gages the light airy piece to be the one most liked. As he plays and sings, the air becomes somewhat light and festive, and Angelo finds himself playing several more lite and cherry pieces. The assembled ground wants more, but Abgail speaks up and says "The cat has truly earned it's supper, I thank you Master Angelo" "It has been a rare evening for us here and it is appreciated, but we shall not bother you for another song as you have more than lightined our evening whith your music and song.

At her words, the guest rise and thank Angelo, s ome slapping him on the back. The table starts to be cleared soon after that and by 7:30 dinner is over, the table cleaned and the quest returing to their respective rooms or the den.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will make his way to the den and make small talk with the others. He'll try and get someone talking and hope to get some information about the neighborhood and current problems. 

OOC: Gather Information Check (1d20+7=23)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 5, 2005)

*The Parlor*

As Angelo is talking to the other boarders, it becomes apparnt in their casual conversation, that the neighborhood has been plagued with local street gangs for many years. Just recently however they have become more organized and sophiscated and have started to run a protection racket. In general the neighborhhod was very prosperous up till 15 or so years ago when it sufferd the loss of it's leading merchant "Abigails husband" and as he was the linchpen, his loss started the slow decline as other merchants were driven out of business or moved to up and coming neighborhoods or simple went out of business due to bad luck. Then there was an influx of middle class mechants looking to better themselves and as the old homes were subdivided and subdivided again the working class arrived bringing it to it's current state.

Angelo catches wind of several disreputable gambling halls and bordellos opeartiing just a few blocks away as well as cheap taverns where the young hooodlums hang out. 

The most interesting comment he hears is that Ms Abigail has refuse many offers to sell her home to them or any of her other propety despite many threats of violence agains her and her property. In fact Angelo hears the statement "It was a shame the way they killed her two dogs, she loved them dearly, and at their age they were nothing but bark instead of bite"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will sympathize with their plight for a bit and then retire to his room. Once alone he will set Bodie on watch and lock the door. Then he quickly takes out his spell books and studies for few minutes to learn some disguise and alteration magic. He will change into dark clothes over his armor and take a hooded cloak which he will carry over his arm until away from the house. Then he will find a secluded spot to don the cloak and alter his appearance with disguise self to appear older with darker hair and skin and place a distinctive tattoo on the back of his hand and make his staff look to be smooth oak bare of adornments. Then he will stroll to nearby bar or gambling den to quietly gather more information.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 5, 2005)

*The Cracked Chalice*

Angelo makes his way into a very seedy tavern/gambling hall that is only three of so blocks from Ms. Abaigais. As he is walking the streets, his practiced eyes notes that all the houses are boarded up tight and the only people on the steet are those who have been caught out after hours and those who truly belond to the night. Unlike the daytime, the streets are fair crawling with low life thugs and wanna be toughs. Angelo has seen their ilk all his life. As he passes one or two groups he get the feeling that he is being sized up.

Entering the common room of the Cracked Chalice, Angelo discovers it to be a room roughtly 30 by 30 feet with several 5 x10 alcoves along the perimeter. Along the back wall is a long bar and to it's right is a double door leading to what he would suspect would be the kitchen. Along the wall to the right of the entrway is a staircase leading up to a second stroy from which he can hear loud cursing and groans and teh occaisional cheer.

Some 10 or 12 people are in the common room.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will have a beer and sample the games upstairs wagering a few coins. He'll try and talk with a few patrons and get some idea of who the important figures are in the local rackets. If he doesn't have any luck here he'll try another place. 

Gather Information Check (1d20+6=10)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 5, 2005)

*Games Upstairs*

Angelo enters the upstairs room which is roughly the same size as the one below with yet an addtionaly stairway along the back wall leading to the third story and an obvious bordello.

Upon inspection while at the gaming tables, Angelo quickly discerns that the tables are badly rigged in a very crude fashion.  The big he man in the room is named Roderick, and Angelo has seen his ilk on more than one occasion. Stupid, slow, muscle bound and one who gets his way thru bluff and physical intimidation.

Roderick swaggers thru the establishment like some lord of the manner. He is dressed very gaudily in lineen and silk with no true sense of style. His trousers are orange and the shir it bright red, a most glaring combination that sets Angelo refined senses on edge.

He is carrying several daggers and a short sword and upon observation has little or no skill with them.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Feeling bold, Angelo approaches Roderick and informs him that he has spotted cheater in the casino and he'd like to speak to the manager in private. "I fear that considerable money is being lost here." 

OOC: Bluff Check (1d20+6=24)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 5, 2005)

*Cheaters*

At Angelo's news, Roderick puffs up and say, "Cheaters, here, I am afraid you mistaken, we run honest games here"  This confirms Angelo's opinion of him that he is none to bright. "You just want to whine about your loses, now be off with you"  

Roll Intimdate.....Roderick has a 16


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Angelo*

Intimidate Check (1d20+8=9)

OOC: Damn Invisible Castle!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 5, 2005)

*Roderick*

Senseing that his physcial size is wokring, Roderick comes closer to Angelo, and says "Take your whiing else well fancy man before I give you something to really whine about" As he closes on angelo, the crowd parts and Angelo quickly finds himself in the center of a circle. He briefly overhears someone callingout odds.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Angelo*

Knowing he is in deep manure when he smells it, Angelo decides to go for broke. He tips over the nearest rigged game to reavel the cheat to all assembled. "Listen big man, your games are rigged, your booze is watery and your whores have the eldritch demon clap."  Pointing to the man's crotch with his staff he adds, "I can see with my arcane sight that you've been bedding those sick whores and soon your manhood will look like an overcooked sausage--blackend, shrunken and oozing puss." Gesturing to the crowd he says, "How many of your patrons will take that demon clap home to their wives with no money for a cure because of the rigged games and worse yet sober because the booze is weak."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 5, 2005)

*Fight in the Game Room*

Angelo's quick action takes the big man by suprise. Once the table is flippe over and the wires exposed, there is an immediate uproar in the room with other patrons filpping tables to expose yet more wires and of course the mad scramble for money that is hitting the grond. Unforatly for Angelo, some of the people run down stairs screaming "A wizard, A wizard is here, run for your lives, He has laid a curse on us all"

With a roar Roderick grabs his shortsword and rushes Angelo...
Four Landsrolls _1d20 +7_, getting *[15,7] = (22)...*
*Make an opposed check for bull rush.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 5, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"M'Lady, as I do not know you or your needs, I cannot logically know what to offer you in recompense for a 'Walking.'  As a place to start, I will gladly take care of upkeep on your abode and any chores you need done for a week -- I am an excellent cook as well as a passable handyman.  If this does not suit, please inform me and tell me something more in line with what you are looking for."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*For Tetsu*

With a look of disqust she address the dwarf befor her door 'One of those logic types are you..Then know this.....{AT THIS POINT HER EYES GO DISTANT, AND TETSU FEELS A COLDNESS IN THE AIR} and she says
    Knowledge is not won by logical pursuit
    Nor does fortune favor those who are cute
    That which is desired may often be gained
    But only if one is willing to play the game

Do what your heart tells you do do Master Dwarf not what your head tells you you should do..

I shall await your work tomorrow afternoon.....Good day to you...

She then firmly but gently shuts the door....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo steals himself for the assault knowing the big man will overwhealm him. 

OOC: Resist bullrush (1d20+1=12)

Do I get an attack of opportunity?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Attack of Opportunity*

Sure go ahead and roll your attact before Roderick flattens the bug channelging him


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will (logically) commit the verse to memory.  He will then set about doing what work he can around the place before nightfall.  It should get dark pretty early this far north and up in the mountains.  As he works, he'll also gather what herbs, fungi, etc. he'll need to cook a decent dinner.  When he gets too tired to work any more, and when there's an appropriate amount of time before dinner, he'll again knock on the door and renew his offer to cook for her -- he'll have to use some of the supplies from her larder, of course, as he's not hunted and has no idea as to her tastes.

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [16,4] = (20) for Cooking Roll.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo*

As the big man closes on him Angelo swings his staff with both hands at the charging bull of a man. 

OOC: Attack of Opportunity (1d20+8=11) Any chance his charge brings his AC down to an 11?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Food at the Door*

As Tetsu approaches and reaches the threshold, the door opens as if by some hidden means. Stepping over the threhold he enters a short 5 foot hallway that opens into a large circular room. A stairwell along the right hand side curves upward to the other levels while one also curves downward to the cellars. A large 10foot wide fireplace stands along the left hand wall as does a table and several closets which appear to be pantires. Etta is no where to be seen.

What ya gonna do>


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Fight with Roderick*

As the big man charges Angelo, Angelo steps to one side and swings his staff with both hands at Roderick. Carried by his momentum Roderick charges into the swings path and is dealt a might blow (CARE TO ROLL DAMAGE). However due to the small confined space, the chargin man as he is laid flight manages to hit Angelo with his flaying arms sendng Angelo sprawling into the corwd minus his staff.

Both men are now on the ground and the crowd is loudly placing bets. the odds are 5 to 1 in Rodericks favor.

Care to roll Initative:


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo staggers to his feet amazed he was able to strike the big man. 

OOC: damage (2d6+3=10)  Two points is fire damage if that matters. 

Initiative (1d20+3=13)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Fight with Roderick*

As the staff contacts with the big man, there is a brief flare of fire and he screams. Picking himself up off the floor, Roderick attempts to deliver a blow whith his short sword but misses widely. The crowd begins to back up muttering about magic and the devil's work, allowing Angelo a wider circle to move in.

Next action


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Seeing his opportunity, Angelo tumbles away from the bigger man to recover his fallen staff. He takes a defensive stance and awaits the man's next attack.

tumble check (1d20+8=21)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Fight with Roderick*

Angelo tumbles towards his staff using a drop roll which supises the big man. As Roderick swings around to attack with his sword, Angelo deftly block the blow with his newly regained staff. The crowd has now created an even slightly larger ring and teh betting is running now 3 to 1 in Roderick favor. Angelo does hear however a voice say over the gloom, " I have 50 silver on the newcomer"

make your attack


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2005)

*Tetsu*

_That which is desired may often be gained/But only if one is willing to play the game, right?_

Tetsu will enter, and begin by taking the stairs down to the cellar.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Into theCellar*

Tetsu enters the ground floor room and easily makes his way to the set of stair leading downward into the cellar, just as a set of stairs rises above leading to the upper levelss. The stairs of made ofsolidly constructed stone with a granite tile being on top. Being somewhat familar with stonework Tetsu would say this tower has "good bones" It is a quick trip only 15 feet or so until Tetsu enters another large chamber almost identiacal in size to the room above. The only major differcece is that there are 8 doors along the perimter of the room. Upon inspecsiion, each door proves to be of solid iron with a single hinge running it entire lenght. About half of the doors have stought bars on the inner side while the remaing half have intricate dwarven made locks upon them.

The center of the room is occupied by large well and several tables upon which varies items and food stuffs have beenplace. Bewteen the doorways  are a series of boxes and barrells and usual clutter to be found in a basement. One area in particualr seems to have a higher concertraion of food stuffs and is directly bewtten two of the locked doors. The room is being light by a series of inset candles which are eithere side of each door as well as a five arm oil lamp hanging directly over the well. while not bright illumination, it proves to be somewhat sufficent to navigate the room without bumping any toes or elbows.

YOUR ACTIONS


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Actions*

OCC: Guys, was just thinking about the game mechanics and how things need to flow etc and realized that there could be very pregnate pauses after posts while I am waiting for a response from you and you in turn are waiting for additional infomration from me before acting. Given that, when I am looking for a response from you i will end the post with "YOUR ACTIONS" telling you i wish you to comment, say something or do something, even if it is just to have your character blech before i go any further...I hope this may speed up the mechanics and decrease the chance of us waiting on a reply from each other....your thoughts...and hope the above made sense..
Your friendly next door tormenter


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Posting problems*

OOC: For some reason not all of my posts are making it to the server. I had to redo one yesterday and my latest combat round from this morning is missing as well. Fortunately, my rolls should still be on invisible castle, so I can reconstruct the post. I have noticed that pretty much all the games I'm in have slowed down over the last week or so. I thought it was the holiday, but perhaps there is a more widespread problem? Anyway, I'll try again.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo grins at the wagers and shouts to the bettors, "A gold piece says that I leave him on the floor bleeding!" With that he gives the Roderick both ends of his staff and is rewarded with several satisfing cracks as the blows find their mark. 

OOC: In going back to invisible castle I can't get the rolls for posting, so I'll just have to link them. To hits--http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=113412

Damage--http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=113416 

That third attack was a crit threat, but my roll to make it a crit was a natural one. I can't seem to locate it on invisible castle. I assume you trust me not to lie about a natural one. 

Seven points of damage were fire and three frost if it matters.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Fight With Roderick*

Angelo deals a quick one/two blow with his staff to Roderick causing the big man to bellow in rage. Finally getting his act together, Roderick deliveries a forceful stab at his foe doing a whopping 12 points of damage. Angelo feels a buring sensation in his side as Roderick removes his shortsword with a vicious twist. The crowd now becomes strangley silent as a bar room brawl has now passed the threshold into lethal combat.

Next Action


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo*

The pain in his side brings Angelo to his senses. _What foolishness have I gotten myself into here this was just supposed to be a scouting mission?_. He calls upon his magic gesturing and intoning the words that will bring sleep to the fighting man. 

OOC: Cast Deep Slumber on the defensive--an improved version of sleep. Assuming he is 10th level or lower he needs to make a Will save DC: 16 or drop to the ground asleep despite the noise. Additionally, due to Angelo's Draconic presence feat anyone with less than 9 hit dice/levels within 10', including Roderick will need to make a DC:16 Will save or be shaken for 3 rounds. Concentration Check (1d20+10=13)  fyi links below. 

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#shaken

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/deepSlumber.htm


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Fight with Roderick*

As Angelo rings forth with words of power, the crowd begins to run. "Run for you lives, he is summoning a demon" "Quick summon a priest so they can deal with the mage" and other comments of the kind can be overheard. Completing his spell, Angelo observes the big man fall heavily to the floor in a magic induced slumber. Seeing his opponet fall, Angelo redirects his attention to the room only to find it deserted.

Next Action


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo*

Do a very fast search of Roderick for papers or anything that might be used for identification like a signant ring or seal chop as well as valuables. Very quickly try and find the office if there is one. If he didn't see it downstairs or on this level He will run up the stairs and check the higher floor. Angelo plans to be out of the building in less than a minute, so if he can't find it quickly he'll be planning an exit.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Search of Roderick*

As Angelo quickly searches Roderick he finds a set of key, a pouch with some paper in it and a purse. There is no noticable door on this level except for the stairways leading up and down. There are severl windows along the back of the room and facing the street.

What Next?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo*

Angelo will glance out the windows and see if the authorities are in sight yet. If not he'll head upstairs.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Up the Stairs*

Angelo climgs the stairs to find himself in a 15 x 15 rooom with a corrider leading to the left and right filled with doors. A door is alos just ahead of him. The room appears as if it has been hasilty evacuated and is furnished in what can only be called pimp house tackey.

Next


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo*

Moving quickly Angelo tries the door in front of him and if it is locked tries the keys he took from Roderick.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Upstairs.*

The door ahead of Angelo is indeed locked, and one of the keys does work the lock. Opening the door, Angelo finds himself in a large office that has become a bedroom. There are clthers and trash scatted about the floor and the overall appearance is one that Angelo would expect given his knowledge of Roderick. A table stands along one wall with a half eaten wheel of cheese and some papers upon it.

NEXT


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

Angelo grabs the papers stuffing them in a pouch, he then searches the room for anything else of value or any other documents.  

OOC: Windows in the office? The hallway outside? Do the stairs go any higher?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Rodericks office*

Upon a quick search of the room, nothing of obvious value is found save a few cooper pieces. The room does indeed have windows along the right and left walls which Angelo thinks would put him overlooking the stree or an alley.

Next


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Looking out the window does Angelo see anyone below?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Rodericks Office*

Checking out the windows overlooking the street, Angelo indeed notices movement and catches a glimpse of a well ordered group of lights, perhaps 5 minutes, away moving in the direction of the building. Running to the rear windows, he observes that the alley is deserted except for the occasional stray dog and of course rats.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Bard*

Angelo will yell fire as loud as he can a couple of times down hall and kick open some doors just to make sure the floor is empty. Then he plans to go back to the alley window. Toss in a fireball, featherfall to the alley, drop his disguise and join the fleeing crowd. He will try and end up in another establishment using a different disguise and considerably more care.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC: I don't think I'll have a chance to post again until morning. Perhaps once late this evening. It will give Mike a chance to catch up!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 6, 2005)

*Escape from Rodericks*

Easiy managing the get away, Angelo soon joins the crowd outside the establishment as a group of 15 men arrive. They immediaely take charge and enter the building like a swat team holding some very nasty look weapons made of cold iron. Under their direction the fire is put out and the building searched though not much is left of the upper two floors. 

As the excitment begins to wane, Angelo manages to find another disreputable tavern/brothel to visit named "The Crooked Pig".  Entering the bar he finds it to be even larger than the one he was in and with a much larger/seeder crowd. Guessing as to it's location, Angelo would say it is closer to the poore section of town than the other but still within the neighboohods confines.

A ssucey barmaid who has seen better days saunters up to Angelo and say "What will it be handsome, beer and a good time or jus the beer"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Check each of the doors to see if it's locked, take a look around any that are not.  Inspect the food on the table and find ingredients for a good meal (why waste the cooking roll, right? -- let's do it up right).

Once he finds the ingredients and sets them aside on the table (along with whatever herbs etc. he managed to gather from outside), he'll head back upstairs.  This time he'll make sure he's seen all of the ground floor, and then head upstairs from the entrance hall.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2005)

*Roaming the Cellar*

Tetsu appraoches the two locked doors and smiles. The key to each door is hanging on the candle sconce next to each door. Taking down the key and opening the doors, Tetsu discovers the door to his left to be some 30 by 30 feet in size and is startled by how cold the room is. Having been thru many harsh winters, he estimates the temprature to be around 20 degrees. Upon a brief inspection the room appears empty.

The next room is of the same dimensions with a series of wooden racks/shelving built around the walls. The ceiling has a series of hooks coming down from it while in the center there is a wide pit from which small wisps of smoke rise up toward the ceiling.

The remaing two locked doors have no key hanging on the candle scone and appear to be tightly sealed. As to the bared doors they open easily and lead to rooms roughtly 30 by 30 rooms. They are filled with a odd collection of items but one clearley was used as an armoury at some point and has a collection of weapons and armour.

Inspecting the table, Tetsu finds bags of spices and several types of flour as well as numerous dried fruits and nuts. Further searching he finds a cask of smoked meat and one of smoked fish. A qucik search of the well shows a small nich in which fresh butter and milk is sotred whiel a variy of cheeses are stacked on another table.

Headed back up stairs he finds no other rooms on the ground floor. Mounting the stairs he climbs some 20 feet or so and arrives at the 2nd level. The stairway contiunes winding on up to what he thnks is the third and perhaps rooftop level. The 2nd floor is occupied by 4 rooms that have been converted into bedrooms. They are all furnished tastefully if somewhat rustic in apperace and decore. 

Climbing up to the third level proves to be impossible. Midway up his climb, Tetsu comes across a barrier made or red,orange,yellow,green blue, indigo and violet light and is unable to pass.

NEXT


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo smiles up at the woman, "My dear, after the day I have had, a beer is all the good time I can handle." He tosses her a gold piece. "Bring me some of the best the house has to offer and spend the change on a good time for yourself. I need some time to think, so let me have a little privacy." Once he has the beer Angelo will begin to examine the papers he took, being careful to keep them from prying eyes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

The Barmaid is visably startled at the sight of a gold piece and quickly puts it in her bodice while looking around the room to see if anyone noticed it. Leaving quickly she goes to the bar and Angelo hears her argue briefly with the bartender "None of that swill mind you , I know all your tricks, I want decent cold beer and be qucik about it or I let Samuel know"

Returing to Angelo, she places a pint of cold beer in front of him and has even managed to have it placed in a clean fresh pewter mug for him. "Anything  else you need sir, just let me know, I will be checking back with you off and on to make sure your beer stays cold"


As Angelo turns his attention to the papers who finds them dam near illegiable and cryptic.
There is what appears to be a list of names and fiugres as well as several sheets of names and some list of professions and business. (Roll a decyper script for me if you would)

OCC:Rembmer where on the silver standard in this campaing, with silver replacing gold for most book prices. You just handed the Barmaind about two weeks wages.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Taking a sip of the beer Angelo says to the barmaid, "Ahh, that's hits the spot you are an angel, I think we are going to be good friends." He sees her off with a friendly smile and returns his attention to the work at hand. He frowns at the papers and studies them with care, but makes sure that no one gets a look at them as well. He also checks the paper found on Roderick and exmines the contents of the man's pouch. 

OOC: Decypher Script check (1d20+5=21)

Angelo made a conscious decision to give the large coin to the barmaid. She seems a good sort to cultivate as a contact.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 7, 2005)

*Examining the Paperwork*

Angelo settles into decyphirng the terrible handwritting (think of trying to decipher some of my small handwriting after several weeks in the rain) and is successful. There are exactly 5 pieces of paper from the table.
  One is a list of names (50) with address and amounts by the name. The amount is usally noted 2cp or 1 sp etc.
  Two is a list of names and profssions with address and amounts by each entry. The amounts is usually expressed in silver.
  Third is a short list of names of business and indiviudal upon which he notices the Name of ABaigail Martin.
  Fourth is a list of business that angelo quickly discerns is other taverns controlled by Roderick and his crew.
 Fifth is a recipt for a warehousing space along the docks.

The papers that Angelo found u pon Roderick person, is actually a list and a letter.

The letter reads as follows.

Dear Sir,

I have no desire to form an allinace with you or to schedule a meeting with you to discuss any business matters. In plain words, sir, keep your stinking band of wannabe toughs in the neighborhood you are currently terrosis and stay out of my territories. You may have you rat infested little empire but stay out of mine.

The Honest Man.


The list in his pocket is a list of names that you quickly figure is Rodericks Membership.
There are 20 people listed upon it.


The barmaid comes back and keeps the beer mug well filled. Somwhere during the process she switches brews on Angelo and he finds himself drinking a rich nutty beer with just a taste of lemon and cherry which he finds very appealing especially if it waseither droped down to a ice cold or elevated warmth.

NEXT


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo carefully tucks the papers away. Next he checks the pouch he took off Roderick. When next the barmaid returns he asks, "This latest brew you've brought me is very good, what is it called?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2005)

*Tetsu*

As he is a guest in this "house," and as there is no other place he can get to without actually 'breaking and entering,' Tetsu will return to the basement and begin preparing the meal.  

OOC: Did you mention fire pits or kitchens?  I'm already writing my post and can't return to the post page without losing what I've already written.  If there is none to be found, he'll do the best he can with what he's got (a 20 should do fairly well!)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

OOC: Some navigation advice. Try going to file and opening a new window. Then you can back up on the current page and leave your text in place. Or go ahead and submit your reply as is and then come back and edit your post later. When in a reply you can scroll down several posts without loosing what you are doing. Finally, when you get to the bottom you'll see a link that says "This thread has more than 40 replies. Click here to review the whole thread." If you right click and choose "open in a new window" you'll be in a new window at the first post in the thread, then you can use the page numbers to navigate to what you need. Hope that is helpful. All this time you thought I could remember all this stuff.  

Just fyi, the second cellar room sounds like a kitchen and has wisps of smoke rising from a pit. Of course, it could also be a torture chamber.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2005)

*For Tetsu*

As Tetsu enters the ground floor he notices that there is a very large fireplace that appears to be used for cooking.  A closer inspection shows that there are several baking / warming chambers (two to each side) of the large fireplace.  Searching for water, he finds a basin that apperas to have an endless supply of fresh water and plates, cooking utensils in one of the upright cabniates next to the fireplace.

After about an hour, wonderuus smells are filling the lower chabmer. As tetsu is putting the finishing touches on the dinner, a black car wanders into the room from the upper chambers and begins to twine around his feet. 

"Is Dinner ready". Tetsu turns at the sound of the voice and sees the woman from earlier standing on the stairway.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2005)

*Andelo*

"Why sir the beer is called (Brewers Best) it is from a local brewery here in this very neighbohood" "Would you like some more of it"

"And sir, several of the girls have asked if you would like to visit them or have a drink with them"  She points to several very very young girls standing at the bar who nervisoly smile at you when you look their way"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"It is indeed, Lady.  Where would you like it served?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Coming further into the room, Etta motions to a table close to the  fireplace that is unused and say " That table will be fine, I always enjoy eating next to the light and warmth of a fire. It gives me such a feeling of peace"  As Tetsu begins to place the dishes on the table, she walks over to one of the cupboards and removes plates, flatware ad glasses. Reaching again into the cabinate she produces a heavy silver pitcher which she set on the table also. Then taking a candlle lighter, she moves around the room igniting candles to cast a soft illumination. To his suprise, ture night has fallen while he was cooking dinner and the windows offering a glimpse of the outdoors show nothing but darkness. As she moves around the room, she also begins to close the shutters and check the door, it seems like a normal nightly ritual but for some reason Tetsu is ill at ease (Roll a Spot Check and a Spell craft check).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo glances at the girls, "I would indeed like another of these fine beers. I'm sure the ladies' charms are admirable, but I prefer my fruit a little more ripe if you take my meaning." He looks up at the barmaid, "I am in the mood for some simple social companionship. Would it be posible for you to sit and just talk with me for a bit?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

Looking at Angelo in a new light, your guessing that not many visitors here especially with some money would be so pickey. "Your a good one then, the girls are often taken by men not from the neighborhood and ill used but they have no choice there is no other employment for them"

"Just give me a second sir and I will return with your beverage" Hurrying away she returns to the  bar and after a brief argument with the Barkeeper (Roll a spot check) she returns to the table with a frothy pitcher of Brewers Best and two fresh mugs. She also brings a bottle of what upon inspction appears to be distilled/purified water and two small clean glassess.

Taking a seat in front of you she says "Are you new to the town or just new to the neighborhood"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I'm actually just passing through. It seems this area has fallen on hard time since I was last here some years ago. I remember a thriving business district. Is this where you grew up?"

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=13)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

Pouring herself just a little bit of the beer into her glass (Roll a sense motive) she replies "Yes indeed we have fallen onto rought times in the last 10 years or so. I can rememeber growing up here and it was a place full of light and laughter. Then Mr. Madison and this two sons disappeared and that seemed to take the sprite out of the neighboorhood. As the rougher element moved in those who could move did so while those of who stayed contiuned to struggle on and do the best we could"  

While she was at the bar, Angelo thinks he saw her reach into her purse and hand the bartender some coins. He is not for sure but it looked to be silver.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

"Yes, last time I was here it was a place worth visiting. I seem to remember something about Mr. Madison and his sons. Did they ever figure out what happened?"  

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+7=22)

Obviously, it is unlikely that Angelo was ever here and has no clue who Madison was, but he wants to seem to have more of a stake in what is happening than a someone just passing through.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+8, getting [8,8] = (16) Spot Check.

Having had very little exposure to magic, Tetsu knows almost nothing about it -- no Spellcraft skill, and it can't be used untrained.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

Angelo senses that the barmaid does not pour herself a full cup as the brew is pricey and she does not want to seem to forward or free with his money. For some reason the last name "Madison" rings a bell with Angelo"  Roll a knowldege check and see if you can remember.... 

The Barmaid is quite willing to discuss the probelms in the neighborhood you feel with just a little prodding and coazxing.
Roll a spot check for me ...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2005)

*Tetsu*

As she is moving around the room, Tetsu observes that she is actually bolting the shutters instead of just closing them and that there almost seems to be s stylized movement to her pattern, like it is either being done from long habit or for a patricual reason.

After completing her ritual, she sits down at the table.

Next


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will serve both of them (the Lady first) before being seated himself.  During the meal, he will make small talk with her -- where she is originally from, how long she's been here, where these excellent foodstuffs come from, whether her ability as a seer is inborn or something she had to train to learn, etc.

At some point, he'll also work in the whole 'Crimson Lion' thing.

Tetsu rolls 1d20+2, getting [14,2] = (16) for Gather Information, if it's needed.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2005)

*Tetsu*

As the dinner is consumed, she does engage in small talk though it takes a bit. It is if she is trying to remember how to converse in a social way. When the discussion gets around to the foodstuff, she comments that they come from petitioners who ask for help with healing or who need counsel.

When you begin to talk about fortelling she tells you it can be either learned or inborn though the most rare and most powerfully are those who are born with the gift. She uses the analogy that anyone can learn a spell if they study long enough and are intelligent enough but those with true talent have it born within them and do not need such formal study.

Upon questioning her about how long she has been here she becomes somewhat vague and just says a long time. When you make the reference to "Crimson Lion" she say she will have to think on it as nothing comes to her mind.

All in all the dinner is a success you feel. As you finish the dishes and clear the table, she speaks up "I have had a guest room prepared for you. It is the 2nd on the left as you go up the stairs. I shall see you in the morning". With that she excuses herself and heads upstaris leaving you alone in the ground floor great room.

NEXT


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo fills her glass with the fine beer. "Please my dear I hate to drink alone." He continues to talk trying to encourage her.

OOC: History check (1d20+8=16)


Spot Check (1d20+6=26)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

While angelo is listing to the barmaids tale, he remembers that Madison is the Last name of Abigail whose house he is staying in.


As they contiune to talke and drink, Angelo notices several vaguely familar faces enter the tavern and he quickly realized they were at the other establishment that he fireballed.

Roll a listen check for me.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Listen Check (1d20+11=15)

Note that Angelo has changed desguises and looks quite different now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

With the entry of the newcomers, the room is soon abuzz with tales of a rouge mage destroying half the neighborhood with fire, declarations that church officails are now combing the neighborhood to the far fetcehd rumore that a full squad of "KINGHT oF the LIght" are currently in the neighborhood searching for the evildoer. Other tale of "Roderick" heroic defense of the tavern and the neighborhood agist the vile creature.

As the conversation shits, Angelo picks up on a comment by the barmaid "Well they came to the right area if they are looking for evildoers"

Angelo is getting the impression that she is more than willing to talk but she is still very carefull in drking of the beer and not being seen as overeager. "Roll a sense motive"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Sense Motive Check (1d20+6=17)

Angelo will ask, "Do the Knights of the Light come down here often?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

Angelo senses that the Barmaid is both hungry and thirsty but is really restraing herself. He also see her cast a protective eye over to the three young girls who are beginng to stir some interste among the rougher sort that has recently entered..

"The Knights come into this Neighboorhood, such grandees would not wish to spoil their fine clothes though at one time it was different. No the Knights are frequent vistors to the ducal palace but they dont get out and about much in the city"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2005)

OOC: Does it seem she is too nervous to eat because she wants to keep an eye on things or because the food and drink is not safe?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 9, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

As Angelo thinks about it he comes to the conclusion that she has proably spent all her silver/money on his beverages and is very loath to pull out the gold piece he gave her for fear of being robbed. Thus she is stretching the liquor out in an attempt not to have to break the gold piece here.

He also senses that she may be unsure of the new element that has entered the bar.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2005)

*Angelo Human Bard*

Angelo slips a hand into his pouch and takes out a couple of coppers and a silver. He  takes her hand and puts the coins into it. "Please join me in eating and drinking, for you are my guest."  Glancing at the newcomers he adds, "trouble makers do you think?" He also takes out a blank piece of paper and a pen. As they talk he is composing a song about the events in the bar. One that tells the story of a cheating house and how the owner, who the song paints very unflatteringly, falsely acuses the man who discovers the cheat of wizardry and then burns his own business down to hide his crimes. The song will have a lively catchy tune and be simple and funny.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

Looking a bit startled at Angelo, she say "Well certainly sir, I will see to some supper for you, I had no idea you were hugry or i would have already ordered it for you."  Getting up from the table she say "Them Trouble?..of course they are part of Reoderick the Fist's bunch and they all have heavy hands. They will illuse the girls this evening and I will be patching and counseling all day tomorrow"  "Be right back with your supper sir"

Roll a spot check


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Get something for yourself as well. Whatever is good here will be fine." He keeps an eye on Roderick's men while she is gone. 

OOC:  Spot Check (1d20+9=10) 

Oh well, invisible castle strikes again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

The Barmaid soon returns with a nice supper tray made up of a Herb roasted chicken, a nice vegetable medley and some sort of rice dish (think dirty rice). A pitcher of the beer is also brought with the supper. Setting the table with simple pewter plates and flatware. 

As the food is broght to the table, Angelo gains the feeling that others are watching the feast that is being set before him, at least by their standards, the room soon becomes loud with the buzz of many individuals engaged in heated conversation. The crowd begins to shift in an out, and Angelo realizes that this establishment has what apperars to be a lower level that people are moving in and out of cleverly hid by a tapstery set bewteen two upright cabniates.

Joining Angelo in eating, the barmaid is still using a restrained appetite. She seems to be more than willing to answer angelo's questions and Angelo soon finds himself very comfortable with her. Her attention at times is distracted by her oversight of the three young girls and twice she excuses herslef to run an intervention for one of them.

Roll a spot again...and I do hope you do better


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will try and get a good picture of what is happening in the neighborhood and if Roderick is the only major threat.

OOC: 
Spot Check (1d20+9=26)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

The picture angelo gets is that the neighborhood is in such a state that few would make an active play for it as a territory, thus Roderick is the only major player in the are though there seems to be a whole host of wannabe's.

Angelo observes a man well dressed in non descrpty clothing eyeing him intently.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Don't look know, but there is a man over there who seems to be staring at me. When you get a chance tell me if you know him." He describes the man briefly, but ignores him until his companion has a chance to see him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

Taking the cue from Angelo, the barmaid casually glances over at the man in question. "Cant say as I rightly know him, but i think he is one of the thieves that freelances here and just pays Roderick a little protection money.

Would you like to speak with him?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"He seems to want to speak to me. Tell him I'll buy him a beer if wants to talk."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2005)

*The Barmaid*

The Barmaid gets up and goes over to the gentleman and speaks softly to him. A bit startled, he gets up and walks back with her. Coming to the table, he takes a seat and extends a soft delicate hand. "Thaddeus Coincollector" at your service sir. How may i be of assistance ?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Pleasure to meet you sir. Would you like something to eat?"  He guestures for the man to have a seat. "Roderick is running this neighborhood into the ground. Even the Holy Rollers from uptown don't like to come down here anymore. Would you say that you find it profitable working in such a poor environment? Don't you think you could do better if the area were more prosperous?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2005)

*Thaddeus Coincollector*

"Why thank you some dinner would be most excellent" Pulling handfull of silver coins from a pouch he hands a few over to the Barmaid and says "Please go see to refreshinig our plattres and beer please"

Turning his attention back to you he says "Yes indeed, there are nothing but poor pickings here since Roderick moved in, not like there once was. In fact you were the best mark I have seen in months that has come thru here"  He then contiuces to make polite conversation with Angelo until the beer and food arrives.

Taking a deep draft of the beer when he arrives, he looks at Angelo and says " Well if we could find someone willing to remove the current stone in our shoe the perhaps we would all prosper. All he knows how to do is tax the district not how to grow it"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Indeed, what little I have seen of the man does not inspire me with confidence. I think perhaps it would be in everyone's interests to better the area once more. The question then becomes who would step in to fill the void. Is there someone with the strenght and vision to make this a viable market once more? Or would someone from outside need to take over? If the right local man had the support of a powerful outsider with experience and connections could they make a go of it do you think?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2005)

*Thaddeus Coincollector*

"What I think is that should the current stone be removed, the the neighborhood would be ripe to take over and a real profitable organization set up. A short period of pacification would proably occur and perhaps a few accidents but say within a month or so with the proper examples being made then either a outsider with local contacts or a local person with outside support could then be in control"

Alas it all depends on someone willing and powerfull enough and yes daring enough to do it ?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Were such a person to invest precious time and resources I wonder what sort of local support he could expect? Such a move would first require that those most loyal to the 'stone' be identified so that they can be contained before they do something rash in their grief. A local source of information and logistics would be vital."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2005)

*Thaddeus Coincollector*

"You are precisley right it would require some planning"...Roll a spot check...."My My I wonder what this is" he says holding up a folded sheet of paper. Opening it up he says "Why it appears to be a list of names and local hanguts"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Spot check (1d20+9=29)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 11, 2005)

*Thaddeus Coincollector*

Angelo is not for sure but he thinks the man produced it from his sleeve in a quick movment., regadless it's production was one of great skill. (Roll a sense motive for me). The mans conversation is quite pleaseant and it seems to be direct. The Barmaid however is becoming a little nervouse given its tone but also seems to be holding her tounge until she see which way your going to reply.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC: Sorry I've not been posting - Caroline's been in the hospital with an abcess/staff infection, so we've been a little preoccupied.  I'll get back into it as soon as I can.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: I thought the barmaid was off fetching some food during this little exchange. My intention was not to discuss the matter in front of her. 

Angelo takes the offered paper and will produce a similar piece of paper with some skill of his own Sleight of Hand (1d20+6=26), "Interestingly enough, I've seen just such a list myself." Hopeful that the man will be impressed that he has sources already. "A backup copy is always helpful especially if it reveals some different information and the one to provide such information shows himself to be a valuable ally, indeed perhaps worthy of the highest position in the future order."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2005)

OOC: Sorry to hear about Caroline. I know it can be hard to focus on anything else when the kids are sick. The sad thing is you aren't posting my game any slower than anyone else.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 12, 2005)

*Angelo - Conversation with Thaddeus*

OCC: Okay the conversatin occurs during the barmaid's abscencse lol but you just missed out on some prime information she was gonna offer  

Leaning over to Angelo, Thaddeus says "May I" and extend his had to the list in Angelo's hand.
Assuming that Angelo allows him to see it...he will place them side by side on a clean spot on the table and compare them. Reaching into an inner vest pocket,he produces a lead pencil and begins to compare the names and make little notations / marks on the same names. "Shall i go ahead and add the names that do not appear on each of our list to one another?"

As he is doing this he almost in an offanded way says "I see you have come finger skill?"

Roll a spot check for me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will poke around a little more, making a point to visit each of the windows, doors, locks etc. that she fastened in the same order she did.  He'll then (as he's likely tired from walking most of the day, doing lots of manual labor, and then cooking a wonderful meal) seek out the room she's prepared for him and retire for the evening.

OOC: Todd, if it's possible I'd like Tetsu to be the "early to rise" type -- a mental alarm clock that awakens him sometime between four and five AM.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2005)

*Checking the locks*

As Tetsu moves around the room he notices that all the window shuttrs and ground floor doors have been locked from the insider, but could reasily be reopened by pushing the respective bolt back. As he visits each window and door he feels as if there is something he should know or have observed (Roll a spot check)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2005)

*Keith*

OCC: Scott, see if Keith wants to run a character in the Four Lands please


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+8, getting [19,8] = (27) Spot Check

OOC: Todd, I forgot to put Tetsu's name in the blank, but you can check the roll at ID# 116378 if you wish!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Windows et al*

As Tetsu completes his circuit of the windows and doors something beings to nag at him. Completing the circuit once again he notices that above each window and door there is a series of faint silver marks. Given it some consideration and thought he thinks they may be magical in nature (Roll Arcane Knowledge and Roll Knowledge Religion)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+1, getting [19,1] = (20) Knowledge (Arcana)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+1, getting [2,1] = (3) Knowledge (Religion)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo passes over his list after a quick glance at the names. He wouldn't want to loose any. "Certainly, be my guest." 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+9=12)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tetsu - Windows et al*

Looking at the faint inscriptions upon the window sills, Tetsu studies them for a bit and soon discovers that they seem to be wards of some sort. Very sublte ones to be sure but he can not identiy any spefici type of ward as these seem to be ususal or old. Attemtping to decipeher them failes as juse when he thinks he has part of the sequence, a unknown character pops up thorwoing his guess a major curve.

Soon tiring of this, Tetsu heads upstairs. Entering the assigned room, he finds the covers pulled back and fresh linen upon the bed. Wisps of steam can be seen coming from the water closet as well as from a pitcher on a washstand. An unsualay large fire burn in the fireplace filling the room with the scent of apples which Tetsu finds quite pleaseing and comforting. A brief inspection of the room reveals that the shutters are tighly bolted with only the arrow slits allowing the moonlight to enter the room.

(Roll a spot check for me) and what are your next actions


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2005)

*Angelo - Conversation with Thaddeus*

As Thaddeus reaches into his vest, Angelo thinks he catches a glimpse of metal but is unsure.
Working on the lists as described earlier, Thaddeus soon produces to exact copies and hands Angelo's original one back to him. "It seems as if the stone had a few sleepers that both of us were unaware of"  Looking at the list Angelo discovers that 5 names have been added to his list. Thaddeus Continues "It appears as if it is a slightly larger number than I first thoughst, it looks to be some 30 odd rocks associated with our stone. That may be a tall order and require more time or additional help"

Arriving back at the table, the barmaid places the food and drinks upon it and says. "If you gentlemen dont mind, I need to see to some of the girls"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2005)

"We'll be fine my dear, please take care of your people." He nods, "more than I expected as well, but not insurmountable. The question is how many of them are truely loyal and how many will follow the wind? Could some of them be turned if it were in their best interests?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 13, 2005)

*Conservation with Thaddeus*

Taking her leave the Barmaid is seen to disappear thru a back door" As she leaves Thaddeus comments, "Good woman, she tries hard to take care of the girls" Turning back to you he says

"Good question, it would depend upon if you could assure them sufficent income. All but a loyal few can be bought with the promise of increased revenue I imagine. So cash would be needed or the backing of several of the more promients sources of revenue such as this establishments bordello and other key income sources such as the loansharking and protection racket. Failing that, most would turn on the stone once the body count became high, but that runs the risk of attracting the attention of the authorities">


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2005)

"Yes, we would need some of the more important sources of income in place. Things have not been run right though. I think the protection service could do better at half the cost. Right now it is squeezing the businesses out of a profit of their own. If they are profitable the area will prosper and in turn there will be that much more to be had. The bordellos can be very profitable even if we insist that the girls are treated well and the rougher crowd is kept out. Keeping that element out will allow this area to attract more wealthy patrons from other parts of the city. The casinos are the same way. The obvious cheating will keep the serious gamblers away. The poor locals don't have that much to loose. If the casinos are seen as safe and fair again we'll have better money coming in. The loansharking will only do better as people make more money they will borrow more money. The trick will be convincing the stone's people to run things our way for a while. I think we may need a pretty good body count to help them see the light. Can we pin down a half dozen or so of the most loyal to the current administration on the list to start the count with? Perhaps if we are careful to do things quietly the authorities won't be as interested?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2005)

*Rook*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+8, getting [7,8] = (15) Spot Check, 

and his next action depends on what he spots.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2005)

*Tetsu - The bedchamber*

As Tetsu inspects the bed chamber he observes the same series of silvery ruins on the windows and doors in this room. Lead by his noise he is drawn to the bath area where a large silver tub has been filled with hot steamy watrer. The scent of roesmary, thyme and lavender fill his sense as it rises with the wisps of steam. Gazing at the tub of water, Tetsu suddenly feels very tired and is drawn to the idea of sinking into the hot steamy depths of the tub before him...roll a will power save for me at  -2


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2005)

*Angelo - Conversation with Thaddeus*

Looking at the list once again, Thaddeus takes pencil to hand and places a check mark by 7 names. "These are his cronies and major muscle, all are tough and are good streetfighters, but their brawn not braines. With them gone the smart ones should come over or at least go independent for a while"

Taking a deep draft of his beer the continues "Now the hard part will be to line up the  ladies and the tavern keeps to switch their allegaiance. The shopkeepers will come around with the usual intimigation tactics"

"We will however have to quickly recruit major muscle or we will find ourselves beset with people wanting to establish their own rule and for that we will need cash"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+9-2, getting [20,9,-2] = (27) Will Save.

He will enter the bath gratefully, and indulge himself in a thorough cleaning/long soak.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Do you think our friendly barmaid will help us with the ladies? As for the cash, where does the 'stone' keep his. Cutting his funding will make our job easier and give us the money we need."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2005)

*Tetsu - The bath*

Stepping into the bath, Tetsu feels an almost overpowering urge to fall asleep, quickly readjusting his tirdness and shrugging off the urge by the thought of a hot bath and then climbing into clean sheets, he settles into the bath which while very hot is still soothing and reaxing. Almost forgetting that he is bathing, Tetsu quickly realizes he has been soaking for a long time as the water is slowly growing tepid. Getting out of the tub, he heads back to the bedchamber proper where he finds a small tray of cheese/fruit/and cordials sitting close to the bed. The room is now dark except for the light of several candles and the ray of moonlinght coming thru the arrow ports and landing directly on the bed.

NEXT


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2005)

*Angelo - Conversation with Thaddeus*

Scratching his head Thaddeus replies "knowing him, it is proably someplace close and in cash. He lacks the wit to hide it properly and his greed would dictate that he would want it close to count and protect"

Looking at the barmaid he continues "Maybe, though she is not a Madame by any means. She just helps the girls who have no other place ot go or trade to follow. She is well th ought of around her being one of the older residents, falling upon hard times. If she were to agree to oversee that aspect, you might well get a sizable number of the girls to agree to work for her. She is tought but fair and has a good heart, and in that profession that goes a long way to winning the girls loyalty"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Well, I sense something about her that appeals to me. The problem with recruiting her sort is that she may balk at some of the things an organization like we are discussing sometimes does. It may be necessary to insulate some parts of the organization from others." As they talk Angelo continues to edit the music he is writing. When he is happy with it he passes it over to Thaddeus. It does not call Roderick by name, but instead refers to 'Fister' as the main character who cheats, burns his own place and cries wolf about wizards as well as doing various unlikely bits of buffonery in the song. Anyone hearing the story of the events of the evening will recognise Roderick. "Do you think this little bit of foolishness might help sway opinion against the 'stone' as well make him angry, perhaps angry enough to make unpopular decisions if such a song became popular?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2005)

*Angelo - Conservation with Thaddeus*

Taking the offered paper from Angelo, Thaddeus begins to read it.

Roll a perform / or write song check for me to see how well you did on the hurried writiting of  you ditty.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Taking 10 for a 19. Will continue to polish it into a 20 for 29, can't do invisible castle from wireless.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will eat the food and drink the cordial, and then settle in for a well deserved night's rest.

OOC: I'll be out of pocket until Sunday morning sometime -- we're going to the lake.  If you need to play Tetsu/make any rolls for him, that's fine with me.  Just post the results so I'll know what happened.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 16, 2005)

*Angelo - Conservation with Thaddeus*

As Thaddeus reads the lyrics before him, Angelo quickly notices him taping his fingers on the table in the symboliance of a beat. Soon he observes a good natured grin appera on Thaddeus face which quikcly turns into mirth. By the time he is finished reading it, the fingers have long since stoped tapping and he is holding back tears as he laughs.

"Yes, this will do very nicely, care to perform it for us now?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Sure, I'll give it a test run. I'd like to do a little more work on it, but its ready for a first playing." 

OOC: instramental accompanyment (1d20+7=16) is good enough for a +2. Roderick's song (1d20+11=30) Damn, is a 30 good enough to make an impression?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 17, 2005)

*Angelo - Rodericks Song*

Angleo starts his song while the room is still loud and full of coversation, as he contiues playing, the conversation and noise starts to soften and soon the room is silent. As Angelo moves into the main them, slight laughs and fits of coughing begin to be heard throughout the room. By the second chours most in the room have moist eyes from tyirng to hold back the tears of laughter and a quick look of the room shows, several people with their head on the table pounding it with their fists. 

Sensing his auidence mood, Angelo begins to repeat the beginning of the song that many had not heard due to the noise. By the time he gets to the oringial interste point, the room has joined him in the chorues, and seveal people he observes have left the room.

Heading the audience demands for yet a third rendition, whith offers of a hard earned silver piece. Completing the third rendition, Angelo has the room laughing and joking with one another with a few patrons literially rolling on the floor in fits of laughter. As he accepting the pats on the back and mugs of ale being offerd him a voice says

"Where is the dead man who dares to make fun of me? Cork, note all who are in this room laughing and we will deal with them after I deal with this fatherellss scum"

Turning to the voice, Angelo sees Roderick and a band of 5 men enter the room with clubs and daggers drawn.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2005)

OOC: What are Angelo's options for exits, including windows. Would it be possible to duck behind a curtain, table or the bar and quickly cast invisibility?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2005)

*Angelo - Escape Options*

A quick glance around the room reveals a set of doors leading to the kitchen area, a staircase leading to a lower level, the doorway that has been concealed bewteen the two cabintnte, as well as two windows along the back wall. Given the press of people etc, Angelo figures he could make any one of them with luck   (CARE TO TEMPT INVISIBLE CASTLE )---WICKED LAUGH


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2005)

Angelo whispers to Thaddeous, "Time to make my exit, we'll be in touch soon. Thank you." With that Angelo begins walking casually toword the exit most directly away from Roderick. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=19)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2005)

*Angelo - Escape*

Angelo gets up and easily progress before the door, as he is moving he sneses the crowd beginning to part so that Roderick will have a clear path towards him.

Roll a move silently check,  a hide check and an opposed spot check for me ..


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Move Silently (1d20+3=20)

Hide (1d20+3=15)

Spot Check (1d20+6=15)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2005)

*Angelo - escape from Roderick*

Gliding gracefully away from the table, Angelo weaves his way thru the crowd towards the back of the room and  it's various escape routes. The patrons in the room have their attention focused on Roderick and his cohorts until one wanna be ingrate yells "There he is Rodercik, he is trying to escape".....As you have sucessfully made it to the back you may have three rounds before they reach you....what ya gonna do


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo starts by casting a spell of suggestion. He states it thus, "I am but a simple musician, why waste your time with me when even now the evil demon wizard is stealing into your lair to take all your money. You should hasten to see to your hoard while these others deal with me."  

OOC: He'll need to make a will save at DC 16 or go to his cash. If he leaves I'll send Bodie to follow him. If not I'll try something else.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2005)

*Escape from Roderick*

Following the wannabe's direction, Reoderick starts in the direction of his taunter. Taking about three steps towards Angelo, Roderick suddenly lets out a noise that could only be called a shriek and turns from his pursuit of Agnelo and runs out the door.

NEXT


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo, breathing an inward sigh of relief casts 'Cat's Grace' on himself for the extra agility he is likely to need. "Now gentlemen, our friend Roderick has threatened my life and it seems to me that you intend to carry out his wishes." Turning to the crowd he adds, "wouldn't you all agree that if I had to kill these men it would be self defense? And further if they kill me in front of you all then it would be murder and Roderick would be an accessory." 

OOC: Angelo is hopeful that with Roderick out the picture the crowd, who was so pleased with his performance will play along. Diplomacy Check (1d20+8=15)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2005)

*The Crowd*

As Angelo begins his commetns, the crowd begins to mutter in response. Most of it seems to be in support of his position and he does overhear the occasional comment such as "Yeah your all such big men with Roderick around, but what about now" and "It is easy to be brave with 6 to one oddds" Muttering soon turns to verbal theats from the crowd towards Roderick's cohorts.

Roll a sense motive for me


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+7=8)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2005)

*Angelo - The Crowd*

Taking a look at the crowd, Angelo senses that the mood could turn very ugly towards Rodericks men, with just a littel pushing. An almost overwhelming sense of pent up frustration and rage is building.

Next


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2005)

"Good people, will you stand idly by while five thugs attack a simple singer in your midst?" He gestures at the men with his staff. "Will you let this fellow Cork report back to Roderick that you were amused at a simple song, so that he will have an excuse to treat you ill. He has your names in his head already. Will you give him a chance to report or will you give him such a beating that he will never set foot in this neighborhood again? I say we run these louts out of town and never tolerate their kind again. Tomorrow is a new day in this fine historic district. Tonight is your chance to make it a good day for the good people. Cast out Roderick and his evil men." 

OOC: Diplomacy Check (1d20+8=19)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2005)

*Angelo - Rodericks Men*

Angelo steps up to the crowd and delivers his words and as he speacks the room goes silent. Then like a match touching a trail of gunpowder, the tension in the room is finally ignited and explodes. Three men move towards the front door as if to block it while two move to engage the man called Cork. Their movement breaks the tension and almost before he can blink, three of Rodericks men lay dead, daggers protruding from various parts of their bodies. Cork moves to defend himself but he is quickly overwhlemed by the two who apporached him and is quickly put to the floor unconcious. The rest of Rodericks men (two) attempt to flee but are are pushed back by the three men at the door who suddenly are holding shortswords and wicked looking daggers in their hands. 

Like rats in a trap, they turn toward the crowd but one foolish soul cries out for mercy.

Next


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Fixing the last two of Roderick's men with a fierce gaze, Angelo says, "Drop you weapons before you loose your lives. Roderick and your band his band of miscreants no longer hold power over the people of this district."  

OOC: Intimidate Check (1d20+13=25)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2005)

*Angelo - Rodericks Men*

Addressing the two remaing men standin in an imperious tone, Angelo demands they drop their weapons. Both men, as if they suddenly find themselves holding a live snake, drop their short swords with a quick movment. As the weapons hit the floor, there is a audiable clang, as the room has fallen stangely silent.

Looking the crowd over, Angelo senses they are unsure of what just happened, they are both happy but confused.

One of the two men who subduend Cork, breaks the silence by adressing Angelo.
"What shall we do with this scum before Roderick returns" ?

OCC:Any word on patterson?
Hope your enjoying angelo, i know i am


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo smile at his sucess, not quite sure what to do next. "Ladies and Gentlemen you have witnessed a historic moment. While it is regretable that we had to take the lives of these men, it is an important day. I say run these two who surrendered out of town with enough bruises to ensure they never return. I would like to have a 'personal chat' with Cork here." 

OOC: Mike has been at the lake, but I did get one very brief post early this morning. Hopefully, he will be back in action this evening. Yes, Angelo is great fun. I did spend considerable time thinking about his personality and style. So far he's working out very well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC: Hey, guys!  Sorry, I've not had much time to post -- we're getting ready for vacation.  We leave Saturday morning, and will be gone for a week.  I'm hoping to have the laptop cleaned up and ready to take with us so I can post from Florida.  I'll post between now and Saturday as I get a chance, but we've got lots to do to get ready . . .


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2005)

*Angelo -  Conservation with Cork*

Taking Angelo at his word the crowd begins to beat the two men. after a few licks it seems as if six or so of the crowd members become the prinicpal beaters (ROLL A SPOT CHECK).

The man holding Cork by the scruff of the neck looks at Angelo and says "Where do you want to talk to this scum" and delivers a vicious slap to the back of Cork's head.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC: Todd, I'm still waiting for a post as to how my nights sleep goes, if I suffer any ill effects from the cordials/food, what time I wake up and under what circumstances, if I dream, etc. (See post 197)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2005)

*Tetsu - A nights dream*

As Tetsu settles into the bed for a nice night he notices that the bed has had bits of rosemary and thyme have been rolled up into the sheets. Sliding bewteen the sheets Tetsu feels a powder substance bewteen the sheets.

Soon Tetsu falls into a deep sleep. While sleeping Tetsu dreams of a sun lite beach rising up to a lonely tower jutting into the sea on a a spur of rock land. Above the tower is the standard of a golden lion upon a scarlett red field.  As the sun rises higher and higher into the sky, shadows begin to play along the base of the tower until suddenly it looks as if the tower is to be consumed by them.

Tetsu the awakes with a start, his body drenched in sweat and a feeling of terrible letheragy.

Next


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Take the scum to the basement where we can have a little talk without interruption. Thank you." 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=20)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2005)

*Angelo - Conservation with Cork*

Watching the men deliver the beating to the two men, Angelo notices with a practice eye that the men doing it are professinal muscle. They know how to deliver the blows so as to achieve maximum pain and damage without being lethal. Further, they are working as a well oild machine or one that has seen considerable practice toghether.

Picking up cork, the man says "To the basement with you scum" as he hurls Cork down the staircase. Quickly following him down he says as he leaves the first florr, "Mooc, you and Slife have the stairwell."

next


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo turns to the man decending the stairs. "Your men are quite good, have they been together long?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Depending on what time it is, Tetsu will either return to sleep for a few more hours (if it before sunrise) or go ahead and get up (if it's dawn or false dawn).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2005)

*Angelo - Conservation with Cork*

Turning to address Angelo the man say "Yes we have been working togheter for almost a year. one has to if he is going to surivive in this neighborhood these days"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2005)

*Tetus - A night's sleep*

Awakeing, Tetsu realizes that is only about 2 in the morning so he turns over in his sweat soaked bed and tries to go back to sleep. After a few minutes he falls into a semi decent sleep and awakes at his customary time of 4:00 am... As he gets up and moves about the room, he noitces that the water in the wash basin has whisps of steam rising from it and there apperars to be a tray set next to it with assorted teas and coffees.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Philosophically deciding to go with the flow, Tetsu takes advantage of the opportunity to perform him morning ablutions, breaks his fast with coffee, and goes in search of company.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Is Angelo talking with Thaddeus again or is this a new aquaintance?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2005)

*Angelo - Conservation with Cork*

OCC: It is the new man at teh bttom of the stairs. 

YOu do notice that thaddeus is also moving as if to go downstairs also.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo gives Thaddeus a nod. To his new companion, "I didn't catch your name."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 22, 2005)

*Tetsu - Morning*

Tetsu finishs washing up with some very hot water and a nice rosemary and mint soap. Heading downstairs he finds the hearth banked and the candles in the wall scones on their last legs. The room is pretty dark with pockets of light. No one but a cat is in residence that he can see.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 22, 2005)

*Angelo - To the Cellar*

Thaddeus proceeds Angelo and the new man into the cellar.

Looking at Angelo the man says "I am called Crusher around here and my lads are called "The Bonebreakers".


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"A pleasure to meet you. I like the way your boys jumped in and took control of the situation. Good people." Angelo hands over a lenght of rope, "Just tie him to a chair or something stout so we can chat. I need to have a word with my associate." Once it is clear the cellar is secure, Angelo will take Thaddeous aside for a quiet word.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 22, 2005)

*The Cellar*

Crusher and his two companions that are in the cellar, set to work with a practice ease in securing the prisoner. Each limb is secured to the chari by an indiviudal knot with the rope linking them used to secure his supper toroso and back and his thigs to the chair. A length of rope runs from the upper works to the lower body to form a tension line making it very painful for Cork to move without having the lines tightne up on him and bite deeply into his skin. A very professinal job.

Finishing the job, Crusher and his crew stand off to one side.

When they get alone Thaddeus will turn to Angelo and say "It seems your song caused a bit of escualtion did it not. Should we perhapds strike while the iron is hot?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"My thoughts exactly. I have a companion following Roderick back to his hoard, we need to make sure we get the operating capital. Lack of a warchest should put any competition out of the race. I thought perhaps Cork here could perhaps share some valuable information. What do you think of Crusher and his men? Did they work for Roderick? They seem willing to join up."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will busy himself around the place, doing such work as he can find to do, waiting patiently for the Lady to return.

OOC: I'll be out of touch until at least tomorrow late -- driving, grocery shopping, etc.  I think I've got the laptop set up to post from the Condo, so I'll return online when we get settled in.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

Looking at Angelo, Thaddeus replies "Good ,good, that will be a big help. Given tonights so far sucess, the news that he lost his warchest will go along way to defeating him"...Dropping his voice he contiues. "Crusher and his friends are semi assoicated with Roderick but are more free lance agents. When Roderick has the need and the willngness to spend the coin, he hires them to do a lot of his dirty work and intimidation as well as backup when he needs a show of superior if not comptent force."

"When not working for Roderick they hire themselves out to other familes and failing that they have a nice little protection racket going on on a few streets in this neighboord to which they pay Roderik a very modes tith so as not to complicate things even thought they dont really have to. EVerything i have heard about them is on the up and up though"

"Indeed they may be willing provided they see a chance at us winning and providing better income for them, but at the least they may be willing to hire on for a short duration. Hard currencye is hard to find in this neighborhood and that will go a long way with them"

"Should we open negogatins with them now?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 23, 2005)

*Tetsu - Breakfeast*

Tetsu busy himself around the kitchen and upon inspection finds what appears to be fresh eggs and bacon in one of the cabniates as well as assorted fruit and even bred hot from the oven.
Fixing a bountiful breakfeast, Tetsu is joined around 7 ish by Etta.

Crossing over to the table she sits down, smiles at the fare offered by Tetsu and says. "Sleep well last night?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"We need the manpower. I say let's bring them onboard. What do you think they'll want?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2005)

*Angel0 - The Cellar*

Thaddeus looks at Angelo and says "Only one way to find out and I do have a little coin to sweeten the pot with. shall we ask them?"


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 24, 2005)

*For the DM*

[sblock] Hi, Todd. I know Scott has told you that I am interested in joining this game, so This won't be a surprise that I have been reading the storyline. What I am writing is to see about getting the guidelines for building a character, and also to ask one question. What is you say on Paladins alignment? Are you going with the strict rules of Lawful Good only or are you allowing different alignments with the idea that Paladins are the archetype definition of those alignments? I'm thinking of playing a fighter/cleric type which I would shift to a paladin if there would not be a problem with me playing a Neutral Good alignment, but if you are going with the strict ruling, I'll work up the multiclass. Thanks, let me know what you rule. And you can email me at dkwells66@yahoo.com.

Keith
P. S. I like how you've been doing in Warlock Alone.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 24, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Indeed I did not -- I was troubled by disturbing dreams.  The content in and of itself did not seem forboding, but the ambience of the dream was very disquieting.  The dream awakened me in the early hours of the morning with a feeling of dread, and I slept buy poorly after that."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo turns his attention to Crusher and the Bonebreakers, "Gentlemen, I appreciate the way you've jumped in to help bring an end to Roderick's foolishness, but I would not ask for your help without renumeration. My intention is bring a new order to the area. I know you have a piece of territory already and I'd like to make you part of something larger. Would you be interested in such a proposition?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2005)

*Tetsu - Breakfeast*

Looking at Tetsu in the eye she says "Well perhpas you can tell me about your dream, and i can repay you for you cooking skills"?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2005)

*Angelo - The Bonebreakers*

Cruser looks at Angelo and without missing a beat says "We are for hire, you offering copper or silver for our services. As for the rest, we wont committ until we see how things go"

Roll a spot check and a senses motive for me


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+7=23)

Sense Motive (1d20+6=15)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2005)

*Keith*

OCC: Scott, please give the details to Keith on the character creation and I will also email him a copy of the fourlands doc. You can just have him refer to the posts but either way is fine.
P.S. Tell him the answers to his questions can be found on here.

FOR KEITH
[sblock]Keith, Sorry to say the term and class of paladin are reserved for thos lawful good types. They are the very rare even in this world and it's church hierarchy. What has taken the place of paladins are varous orders of Kinghthood with the largers Church Oriented Group being known as "The Knight's of the Light". They in turn are divided into 4 orders each with a different emphasisi on tacticts etc. You can find the referenced in my "FOUR LANDS documents which explains the countries economy etc. Scott is going to send you an old copy and i will send a new one when i get it completed. I had to readjust the world size and population basis due to campaign cartographer, but that had to domore with the military side etc... 
So If you are indeed wishing to play a church ordered kinght or some other order then you have plenty of options. EAch order has special and sometimes magical abilites as well as martial sypes. so let me know your thoughts and how you see your character and his skills.

Please place all other posts in reagards to you character in the Characters Fouf Lands Thread.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 24, 2005)

*Angelo - The Bonebreakers*

Looking over Crusher Angelo spots a varity of small very fine scars on his right hand and forearm. Further the scars seem to  extend farther up his arm but are covered by his clothing.

For some reason, Angelo senses there is more to his help and this discussion than Crusher is willing to let on, but angelo can not put his finger on it just yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Lady, I dreamed of a sun lit tower, sitting atop a rocky spur jutting out from a sandy beach.  Atop the tower was a standard: A Golden Lion, rampant, on a Crimson Field.  As the dream continued, shadows began to gather at the base of the tower, and my sense of forboding seems linked to the feeling I got that the shadows were gathering themselves to assault the tower.

I awoke at about 02:00 in the morning, and though I was able to return to sleep for a couple of hours, that sleep was fitful at best."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"So tell me what you think you and your men are worth. I would see you serve for at least a few weeks until some sort order is restored. I wish to pay you well enough that no one else can easily tempt you away."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2005)

*Tetsu - Breakfeast Conservation*

Taking a bite of her meal, she says "Intersing, your dream has lots of definiton and some definite symbolism which is both specfic and vague" Taking another bite she continues"There is still perhaps a way to help define it if you are willing to risk another dream tonight?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo - The Bonbreakers*

"So your wanting loyalty, in our line of work that is indeed a rare and costly item" Crusher then gives Angelo and Thaddeus a long look up and down as if making a decison and says "You want me and my boys in this little tussel then it will cost you 10 silver a day."

Roll a sense motive.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"I will attempt another dream tonight, though I would like to know what you think of what I've told you so far.  I don't wish to be rude, but I've heard little of substance so far -- 'specific but vague' doesn't tell me much."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2005)

*Tetsu - Breakfeast Conservation*

Fixing tetsu with a steely eye, Etta responds"Why must everyone want an immediate answer to their questions instead of having the patience to wait until it developes? Did they not teach you to the virtue of patience in your monastery?...

"Very Well" she says, "IF you want to know substance..the standard refers to the war banner of Gwyneede, and the shadow if most likely referring to the Dashai empire as it is know in occult circles as the Shadow Empire. As for the rest I dont know yet"

Getting up from the table somewhat in a huffy manner she states " I will see you at Lunch" and marches back up the staircase. If there had been a door leading to the staircase you figures it would have been slammed.

The day is bright and the birds are singing. Tetsu has several hours to kill before he fixes lunch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will busy himself around the tower -- doing whatever maintenance he can find to do, laying in a good supply of firewood, weeding the grounds, etc.  When the time comes, he'll clean up and see to making lunch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2005)

*Tetsu - Breakfeast*

Tetus busies himself around the tower ground. As he begins his walk around the ground somthing begis to nag at the back of his mind. Roll a spot check, a knowledge Construction, Knowgledge Mining.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo considers the offer trying to figure out what Crusher has in mind. He glaces at Thaddeous to gage his reaction to the first offer. 

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+6=8)

Spot check on Thaddeous (1d20+7=18)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo - The Bonebreakers*

If Crusher has a motive, it is beyond Angelo's ability to discern at this time. As he glances over to Thaddeus he notices a look of suprise on his face and perhaps one of shock.

Crusher looks at both Thadddeus and Angelo and says "So do we have a deal"

Thaddeus then speaks up and says, "Ten Silver a day, that is robbery". Crusher just smiles ans says "Well that is the business I am in after all is it not?"

Turrning to Angelo he says, "Do we have a deal then?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"We have a deal. I guess we better start earning it. Welcome aboard gentlemen. Shall we see what we can learn from friend Cork?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

Crusher simply states "It is agreed then". Turning to Cork he says. "This has been a long time coming has it not Corkey boy. No Roderick around to protect you. Just you and me. Where shall I start?" Crusher then begins to advance upon the captive.

Roll Sense motive and spot for me?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+6=16)


Spot (1d20+7=10)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

Angelo gets the feeling that both Crusher and Cork have a history. When he looks at Cork after Crushers statment it is very apparent that Cork is in fear of what is going to happen to him at the hands of Crusher.

As he approaches Cork, who has been bound to a chair with his hands placed flat on a table tob, Crusher reaches into his vest and pulls out a very small hammer with a sharp point at one end. Upon seeing this, Cork begins to babble and and turns towards Angelo and Thaddeus. "Dont let him near me, dont let him near me. Please, Please, Dont let him near me"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Now Cork, you were willing to take the names of all those fine people who were amused by my song. I'm guessing that you have lots of other information you kept for that ignorant oaf Roderick. Its time to start talking. Unless you have valuable things to tell me, I have no reason to stop Crusher from exacting his revenge. Now tell me things I can use to bring down Roderick or we are going to leave you down here alone with Crusher. Talk!"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

Looking at Angelo with wide eyed panic Cork says " I got list's. I got list of who owes us, who we owe, all of it. I have lists. dont let him near me dont let him near me" With sweat now beginng to pour down his face as Crusher gets closer he bluts "Roderick also has a raid going on against the Tatlligia's"  I have tol you what you wanted to know let me go let me go"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Stand down for a moment Crusher, but don't put your tools away. We might have something here. The Tatlligia's? Tell me more, also tell me who the hold outs our, who fights back against Roderick or at least refuses to pay."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+8, getting [16,8] = (24) Spot

Tetsu rolls 1d20+3, getting [6,3] = (9) KS: Construction

Tetsu rolls 1d20+3, getting [1,3] = (4) KS: Mining

Invisible Castle strikes again!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2005)

*Tetsu - Before Lunch*

As he is walking around the tower and working, Tetsu begins to notice several designs in and around the tower. Some are just rough lines radiating from the tower while others seem to circle the tower.

Roll Knoweledge Construciton again at a +3


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

Seeeing Crusher stand down and perhaps sensing a bargin Cork says "Yeah i have so really good information about the Tattligia raid, what is it worth to you?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo laughs outloud and turns to Thaddeous, "Our friend here doesn't seem to understand his situation. Let's go up for a smoke and give Crusher a little quality time with his old friend. I'm sure they have a lot of old times to reminiss about."  Angelo takes out a pipe and moves toward the stairs.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

With a grin that could on be called sadistic.."Yes, let Crusher have him for a while>" Walking towards the stairs he says "We must begin as we intend to go on, you had your chance Cork". Thaddeus then walks up the stair case to the ground floor.

Once again advancing upon Cork, Crusher states "You hear that pretty boy, your mine for a bit" With a manical gleam in his eye. Crusher and his men begin to position Cork in order to begin their work. Glancing back over his shoulder Crusher says to Angelo " This will take about 10 minutes sir, why dont you return then and I will wager two weeks free employment that this pretty boy will tell you all you want to know at that point"

Cork, begins to scream " No No i was just kidding, cant blame a guy for trying ot barter,  Get him away from me, please, please get him away from me"  No need to roll on this one, you can hear the panic and fear in his voice.

roll a spot check though


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+7=22)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2005)

*Angelo - The cellar*

When moving to the staircase, Angelo notices a deep dark stain in Cork's groin area. He then notices that Crusher is silently licking his upper lip as he takes Cork's left hand and pins it on the table. With a motion almost to swift for the eye Crusher swings the little hammer and there is a sicking pop followed by a cry from Cork. "Oh by the light, no, stop please stop"

In response to the plea, Crusher swings once again with the result of of another popping sound. Crusher then silently whipsers to Cork. "Just hink pretty boy, I have nine more fingers to go before i get to your feet. Then aftre the feet, my favorite part" This is said in a distribuinlgy intimate and loving fashion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+6, getting [8,6] = (14) KS: Construction


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will wait until a second finger is done before coming back to Cork. "Had a change of heart have you Cork? So tell me what you have that is worth spoiling Crusher's fun."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2005)

*Tetsu - Tour of the Grounds*

Upon further inspection it seems as if the designs are in fact the remains of old walls and building foundations. Pacing the distance as best he can. Tetsu figures that the inner wall was perhaps 200 feet in diameter with the inner baily being formed around the tower. The outer wall has a rough diameter of 1000 feet and runs up to the edge of the waterfall/pool.

From the look of the foundations etc. there seemed to have been a sizable prescence here at one time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 26, 2005)

*Angelo - The cellar*

With a very slow methodical approach, Cruser begins work on the second finger have smased the knuckles and tip of one finger with three very precise blows. What is unsual is that after smashing them, he goes back again with the point and punctures them as well. With each blow, Cork lets go a with a bellow and begs for mercy. By the time he has finished with the second finger, a distinct fecal order can be smelled.

When addressed by Angelo, Cork replies "rodericks men are all gone tonight and tomorrow for the raid, that is why he did not have many men to deal with you tonight. All that were left came with him into the bar...Please for the love of the light, tell him to stop.

Care to roll a sense motive with a +5


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2005)

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+11=23)

"Now that is information we can use. Where is this raid taking place? How many men does Roderick have left? Where are they likely to be?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will continue his work around the grounds until it's time to prepare lunch, keeping his eyes open for further clues as to the origins of this place.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2005)

*Tetsu -  looking around*

For some reason, Tetsue seems intriqued by the stonework and what he thinks is the layout of the ruins. Then suddenly it hits him out him, he seems to be walking on an inverted bowl. Guessing by just the size of it, there must be a very large and sizalbe complex underground.

In addition, for some reason, the stonework looks very familary to him. Roll me a Knowledge-Memory check.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

While the discussing is taking place, Crusher steps up and begins to stretch out a third finger causing cork to blurt out...."They are staging tonight and will raid tomorrow. It is almost his entire crew, some 25 men or so..."..screaming he says..."dont let him near me, please please, I have told you what you wanted to know, just dont let him hurt me anymore"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

While the discussing is taking place, Crusher steps up and begins to stretch out a third finger causing cork to blurt out...."They are staging tonight and will raid tomorrow. It is almost his entire crew, some 25 men or so..."..screaming he says..."dont let him near me, please please, I have told you what you wanted to know, just dont let him hurt me anymore"

As he is talking, Angelo is pretty sure he is close to blind panic. His thoughts and sentences are almost to jumbled togheter to understand"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"You are just getting started Cork, Where? What do they hope to gain? You are doing very well, don't stop now. You might just get out of this with some fingers and toes left."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

Looking at Angelo, Cork replies, "Some sort of cago is all i know, that is  why he sent most of his men. Send that big bully away and perhaps i can remember somemore"

Pausing to wet his lips he continues "Some where close to the dock's i think. Perhaps a smuggledcargo or something"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will guesture for Crusher to step back a bit. "A cargo you say, tell me more."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

With a recultiant look, Crusher does as he is asked to do. Feeling a sense of relife, Cork Continues. "Yea, something hush hush, supppose to be coming in from R'Kassai. They are gonna unload it and then Roderick is gonna stike and capture it before the Tattaligias know what is up"  Then with a crooked smile he says "so what is more worth to you there big man?'


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo gives a dismissive snort, "I dislike having to give the same lesson more than once. Answer all my questions, the first time I ask them or I will leave you to Crusher. You are not in a position to make deals. I will not warn you again. I grant you this much courtesy only because you have given me good information. Now tell me about the Tattaligias."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo  - The Cellar*

Looking at Angelo with a discerning eye, Cork says "What do you want toknow about them, thye control most of the whorehouses in the city...their professional pimps"

Roll a sense motive


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I take it Roderick has no respect for pimps and thus his willingness to raid them. However, I was interested in their strength and what sort of interest they have in Roderick's territory."

OOC: 
Sense Motive (1d20+6=9)


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 27, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

Cork looks at Crusher then again at Angelo and says "No one cares for this neighborhood, not since ole man Madison died. It is open territory for anyone strong enought to hold it. Hel 
even the criminals dont want anything to do with this district anymore."

Continuing he says "Who knows, they are one of the big dogs here and in other areas, they have lots of enforcers. Roderick just wants to play with the big boys i guess"

OCC: Any word from Keith


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20, getting [2] = (2) "Knowledge - Memory" check

OOC: I wasn't sure what modifiers to go with, so I just decided to use my intelligence (which is average, so I have a +0 modifier.  It was a fantastic roll, as you can see -- I believe with that roll I should be able to remember whatever secrets of the universe I or my ancestors have learned throughout history back to the dawn of time.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Now you seem to getting with the program. Tell what your role was in Roderick's organization?"

OOC: I'll check in with Keith, since you shot down the first idea, he's coming up with something else.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Compound*

Tetsu is not really for sure but the stonework seems to be familar to him but he can not place it. During his exploration of the grounds he does come across what appears to be the remains of a stairwell leading leading down into the hill, but away from the existing tower.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2005)

*Angelo - The  Cellar*

Looking up at Angelo, Cork say, "Me I am just a fixer, I do what I am told" then he says "Would you untie me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will explore the ruined stairway -- got some time to kill, why not!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2005)

*The Staircase*

Working as hard as he can and using all his dwarven cunning, it still takes Tetsu over three hours of heavy physical labor to clear the staircase and reveal  a heavy bronze door with deep etchings upon it's surface. As he is removing the rubble and debris, Tetsu observes that the bulk of it seems to be burnt bricks and some very old heavy timbers that have scorch marks. Also in the debirs are the remains of weapons, most notably a large concertration of warhammers and maces. Upon inspection, Tetsu discovers that he can not tell what they are due to the heavy growth of moss and fungus upon the door and that it would take some effort to clean the door. There does seem to be a large old fashion lock upon the door.

It is one hour before lunch, what are you going to do.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo turns to Crusher and Thaddeus. "Any more questions for Cork gentlemen?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2005)

*Angelo - the Cellar*

OCC: Thaddeus left the cellar for a bit when Cork was being stubborn, he said he would return in ten minutes...

Cork glances at Cork, then at you and say..."If your finished, can I have him?'


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2005)

*Tetsu*

He'll get cleaned up and ready for lunch, planning to return to this area afterwards (wouldn't want to dissapoint the Lady -- got to go fix us some grub!)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I have no further use for him. Technically, you caught him, so he is your's. I would ask that he not be within the confins of the city come dawn, reguardless of what happens in between. I might have another job for you, so don't tarry overlong." With that Angelo exits the basement without a backward glace.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2005)

*Tetus - Lunch*

After his labors, Tetsu arrives aback in the lower tower room to find two plump looking chickens, laying on the table waiting to be cooked as well as several baskets of fresh vegetables. Also laying on the table is a small wooden box perhaps  8 inches in lenght, 5 inches in width and about 2 inches in depth. It has silver hinges as well as a small silver lock, in which a key resides."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2005)

*Angelo - The Cellar*

As Angelo leaves, Crusher tell him "This wont take long, but it will seem like an eternity to him" and walks back over to Cork. Ascending the stairs, Angelo hears the cry "No, dont leave me, I told you everything i know  but not everything I think I know....Please dont leave me to him"
At that point, his pleadings stop as a cry of pain escapes from him and he begins sobbing"

OCC: - The prototype for languages is up now in the character section.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2005)

*Tetsu*

In case the box contains spices or something else desireable for preparation of the meal, Tetsu will open it first.  If the contents have nothing to do with the meal, he'll put it aside and prepare lunch, then look into whatever's in the box.  Of course, if it for use preparing our feast, he'll put it to good use.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2005)

*Tetsu - Cooking Lunch*

Picking up the box and carefully opening it up (care to make a saving throw vs fortitude) Tetsu discovers that the interior of the box has been divided into 40 1 inch by 1inch by 1inch squares. In the very center of the rows is a small silver handle that appears to allow a person to lift the squares from the box. Each square is filled with a dry spice some of which Tetsu immediatley recongizes and some that he thinks he knows that they are and a few he has no clue as to their use. (Do you want a listi) and roll several cooking skills check to determine some of them.

While examinng the apparent spice box, Tetsu feels something rub up against his left leg and gets the impression of "FISH" in his mind.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo ignores the pleas from below and takes up with Thaddeus. "Not as helpful as I had hoped, but perhaps it is information we can use." He mentally reaches out to Bodie, _"where has our little rat gone to ground?"_


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2005)

*Angelo - Bodie*

Reaching out, Angelo learns that Roderick's Rat hole is no more than a block or two away at most. In fact it is just several doors down for the Tavern that burned earlier this evening.

Entering the common room, Angelo sees Thaddeus talking with several rough lookin customers at their table.

Arriving at the table, Thaddeus looks up from the conservation and says "Crusher finished with him yet?"

Roll a diplomacy check.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"They had some personal matters to talk about after I finished asking my questions."  

OOC: diplomacy (1d20+8=24)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2005)

*Angelo - At the Table with Thaddeus*

Angelo senses that the others are most likely potiential allies and they were discussion that topic with Thaddeus. The mention that Crusher has joined seems to  both excite and alarm them.

Thaddeus reples, "Well that could take a wee bit of time, Crusher has never been found of Cork. Shall we have more wine while we await him?" Thaddeus then will reach for the wine on the table and Angelo is under the distinct impression he is playing to the audience at the table with them.

As if afterthought Thaddeus add' Oh my, I have been remiss, I dont belive you know these gentlement." This is Calon, a heavy set man with huge jowls, he owns the local brewery. This is Kawyn his brother, pointing to a very small man, he is our local baker.  And these two, he points to what has to be twins, are Clyde and Hyde, the have  a profitable venture in finding lost items." Waving a hand towards the second rank, and these gentlemne, (six individual) are independents who said they are willing to consider our offer"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Picking up on Thaddeous' actions Angelo takes up the wine. "To our continued sucess and bright future. Gentlemen, we are at an important crossroads. We have an opportunity to bring prosperity to this community and more importantly ourselves." He smiles, "We are going to have to act swiftly to bring about change. My allies are even now taking steps to secure our hold on things."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2005)

*Angelo - Conservation at the Table*

Clearing his throat, the slender bakers gains the groups attention and says "What do you propose.?"

Roll a sense motice and a diplomacy check?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+6, getting [2,6] = (8) Fortitude Save.  (If it's vs. Poison or the like, please add 2 to this roll, making it a 10.)

Assuming he survives his sickly Fortitude Roll, Tetsu will look down to see what brushed his leg.  He'll also examine the contents of the portable spice rack more closely.

For his Cooking Skill Rolls:
Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [1,4] = (5)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [11,4] = (15)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [8,4] = (12)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [20,4] = (24)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [7,4] = (11)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [12,4] = (16)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [7,4] = (11)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [13,4] = (17)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [4,4] = (8)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [14,4] = (18)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2005)

*Tetsu - Spice Box*

As he opens the box, Tetsu is overwhelmed by the odor of spices and halls into a sneezing, coughing fit for a few minutes. 


Items -Identified in box\

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [1,4] = (5)                    Black Pepper

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [11,4] = (15)                 White Pepper

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [8,4] = (12)                   Thyme

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [20,4] = (24)                 Golden Saffron - rare

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [7,4] = (11)                   Saffron

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [12,4] = (16)                 Powdered Habran Peppers

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [7,4] = (11)                   Rosemary

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [13,4] = (17)                 Sea Salt

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [4,4] = (8)                    Garlic

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [14,4] = (18)                 Ciniammon

He also identifes 28 other common herbs, you can pick which ones you want but 3 are beyond his ability. While inspectiong the spices, he notices that the silver handle raisies and there is perhaps yet anohter layer underneath.

Looking down, Tetsu finds a proveriable black cat, intertwinng around his legs. The impression of a fish being placed on the floor keeps popping in and out of Tetus's mind.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+6=19)

Diplomacy (1d20+8=16)

"I propose a new order, one where people can turn a profit and feel safe. Even now I'm working to rid you of the old order. What you have to decide is wether you want to risk anarchy and go it on your own or if you would be better off banding together with me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2005)

*Angelo - The conservation*

Angelo thinks that they are very very interested in what is going on and would bet that should the Baker agree, then most of the others will to.

Looking at Angelo Kawyn says "Your an unknown devil to us, whereas Roderick is a known devil?"  pausing he continues he says "So what is it your offering here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Well, first things first -- he'll look around for a fish to feed to the cat.  If he finds one, Tetsu will fillet it and place it on a saucer.

Then, he'll look under the first layer of spices in the box.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tetsu - Cooking*

When Tetsu begins looking around for a fish, he does indeed find one layingnext to the two fat hens. However he could have sworn that it was not there a few minutes ago. As he places the fillet fish upon the saucer, the cat hops up onto the work table as if to say "Feed me here" and awaits for the saucer to be put down.

Turning his attention back to the spice box, Tetsu removes the upper tray and finds that there is indeed a bttm layer. Closet to the latch is a compartment some 3 inches in width 8 inches long and i inch deep in which there are a mortar and pestle made from some clear rock, a set of silver measuring spoons and a small silver knife and two tiny scoops. The back of the bttom layer is configured with tiny boxes like the upper one but there are only 16 of them. Each of the 16 sections are filled with additionaly exotic spices.

Care to make some more Knowledge cooking rolls.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"A fair question. I offer to set Roderick and his gang packing. I offer to see that the vacuum left by their departure is filled with more community spirited men. People who want to see the neighborhood revived and protected from outsiders. Good men such as Thaddeus here and strong men like Crusher and his boys. People you can rely on to keep the streets safe for business to prosper. I offer the experience in this kind of work, the personal power to back it up, and an intelligence not shared by the current faction. I'm not greedy. Protection will cost half the old rate and be real protection. Citizens who pay their dues will be free from crime and intimidation. Now to make that happen some trouble makers and ner do wells are going to have to be tossed out on their rears. A few may not survive the experience. All I ask in return is that you stay out of the way and don't assist Roderick or any other claimants until order is restored. Then pay your much more reasonable dues and collect newfound profits. I challenge you to find a better deal anywhere."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo - A deal*

Taking a long sip of his wine, Kaywn pauses as if lost in thought. Then with a slow deleberiate reach he streches forth his hand and says "Done. Have Thaddeus mark my  name and come see me at the first of the month."....He then gets up from the table and collects his brother and moves towards the door. At his agreement the others also nod their head and same "Same here" or "Done here", nod to Thaddeus and move towards the door or return to the bar where they were drinking.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Turning to Thaddeous Angelo says with a grin, "Damn, either you did a great job of buttering them up, or I was way to easy on them. What do you think?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo - A Deal*

Thaddeus returns Angelo's grin and says "I am as suprised as you (you got a 30 on the reaction roll). They must all be tired of Roderick ways and his taxes. Now we need to recruit some more muscle and establish our prescence on the street by tomorrow afternoon."  Reaching into his vest, he pulls out a small purse. thank clinks with the sound of two or three coins. "My life''s savings"  he grins, "While you go deal with Roderick, I will attempt to hire us some short term muscle" Pausing he looks at Angelo, "You do realize that you just gave them roughly three weeks of no taxes, Roderick collected weekly not monthly"


Before angelo can reply, he notices Crusher and his men coming up from the cellar, carrying a large tightly wrapped bundle. The Bonebreakers leave the tavern by the back door while Crusher, takes a seat at the table. "What next"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Thank you Crusher, nice job. Next on my agenda is Roderick and his warchest. I have reason to believe I know roughly where he and it can be found. Courtesy of you and Cork we know most of his men are away. I will add 10% of whatever we recover to your pay if you wish to join me at bearding the dragon in his lair."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tetsu*

He will focus his attention only on the more uncommon of the herbs:

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [15,4] = (19)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [10,4] = (14)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [19,4] = (23)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [12,4] = (16)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [20,4] = (24)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [10,4] = (14)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [2,4] = (6)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [18,4] = (22)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [8,4] = (12)

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [7,4] = (11)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo - The Raid*

Crusher looks at Angelo a bit startled and says "We will meet you out front in 30 minutes" and walks away.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tetsu - Spices*

Tetsu examines the spices and discovers the following

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [15,4] = (19)          Faiery Dust - very rare

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [10,4] = (14)          No clue

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [19,4] = (23)          Ice Pepper - very rare

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [12,4] = (16)         No clue

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [20,4] = (24)         Dragon Spice - extremely rare

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [10,4] = (14)         No clue

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [2,4] = (6)            No Clue

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [18,4] = (22)         Lemon Hops - very rare

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [8,4] = (12)           No Clue

Tetsu rolls 1d20+4, getting [7,4] = (11)           No clue 

Tetsu's examination of the spices is continually interrupted byt the cat, who has now eating, batting at his hand with a paw as if it were a play toy. Much to Tetsu's annonyance, just as he is about to figure one of the spices out, the cat lays down bewteen him and the box and roll over as if demanding that her tummy be rubbed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OK - In between occasions of petting the nice kitty, Tetsu will use his newfound spice trove to whip up a succulent feast for two (plus kitty scraps, of course!)

Rook rolls 1d20+4, getting [17,4] = (21) Cooking Skill.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tetsu*

He will also take the time to talk to the nice kitty as though it could understand, even asking it's name.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Realizing his is still wounded from his last encounter with Roderick, Angelo steps into a quiet corner and uses his wand to recover from his injuries. He fortifies himself with the strongest coffee or tea they have in the place and prepares himself for the raid on Roderick's lair. He takes a moment to consult with Bodie and make sure that Roderick hasn't left yet. After nearly half an hour Angelo steps outside.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tetsu - Cooking*

With the newly found spice box, Tetsu is indeed able to whip up a very tasty meal. There is a nagging sense however that perhaps he is missing something in regards to the spice box, but as his in busy making the meal, tetsu just pushes it out of his mind.

The one drawback to the fixing of lunch is the constant battle with the cat. As soon as Tetsu moves from one area to the next, the cat is on the table or in his way, and it is almost a constant rountie of pick up the cat, move the cat, wash the hands, prepare lunch, move the cat, wash the hands and prepare lunch. Finally the cat seems to become content perched on the edge of the table and silently watching Tetsu.

As he put the finishing touches on the meal, Tetsu once again feels several brushes along his legs, but notices that the cat is still sitting on the edge of the table.

When finally he gets around to asking for the name, Tetsu gets a metal image of "MRRRRR".


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo - The Raid*

A quick thought to Bodie reveals that Roderick is still in his lair.

After making his preparations, Angelo steps outside to find Crusher and to his suprise, ten other individuals awaiting him. Moving up to Angelo Crusher says, "Were ready"

Roll a spot check.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+7=24)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2005)

*Tetsu*

When he finally gets the meal finished (and has fed all of the scraps to MRRRR) he'll re-examine the spice box.  Is there perhaps yet another layer underneath?  Or, if he concentrates on the spice in a particular compartment does he maybe get a mental image of the name?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

As he walks out to meet Crusher, Angelo is suprised to find that they are all dressed in light leather armour that has been dyed black and are carrying shortswords and cudglels.

"Shall we go""


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2005)

*Tetsu - Cooking Luch*

Indeed to his suprise, after examing the box yet again, Tetsu finds that the bttm layer can be removed by simply grasping a few of the side panels and pulling upward. Examing the box, it makes sense as a handle like the upper layer has would not allow the box layers to set flush.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"A word with you sir and then we'll be off."  Angelo takes Crusher aside and says softly, "I rely on powers that are not always looked on favorably. How will your men react if I turn to magic to deal with Roderick? I asure you I am not a devil and will not curse any of you."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 7, 2005)

*Angelo and Crusher*

Crusher rolls _d20 + 3_, getting *[7,3] = (10) for reaction. *

*Looking at Angelo with a very skeptical eye Crusher takes on a neutral tone "I dont know about all that now, but you did pay us a fair wage so we will just have to see how the hand plays out"  Continuing he states "In our line of work, a man's actions are worth more than his words or promises"......Signaling to his men who take up what apperar to be with practiced ease a street fighiting combat position he turns back to Angelo "Shall we go"*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Let's be off."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC: Hmmmm. What do you think Mike. I get a call from the DM all pumped up about some posting and how he's going to be on this afternoon and so I get all set, log on and respond immediately to his first post and now 30 hours later I'm still waiting. Nadda, zip, nothing. I think he's keeping our characters apart so we can't go on and play without him. He can just keep jerking us around.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC: I know he's alive -- I spoke with him yesterday!  Of course, I never did call him back yesterday about those squash he was offering me . . .

Todd, if you're still with us, I promise I want a few of those squash.  In the meantime, as far as this game goes I'm still awaiting the Lady for lunch!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 18, 2005)

*The Dm's Back*

To the tune of "MY boyfriends Back"

"The DM"S back and your gonna be in troubleh, hey la, the DM's Back"

Sorry guys been traveling and working a lot and have been feeling way rundown latley, there and back trips to st louis, tulsa and new orleans over 6 days just about killed this old man...


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 18, 2005)

*Tetsu - Lunch with the lady*

Just at Tetsu is putting the finishing touches on the meal and has the table set, Etta descends from the stairs. "Is lunch ready, I am famished"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"It is indeed, my Lady!  I found the most intriguing spice box, and believe I made appropriate use of it!  I'll leave it to you to judge."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 18, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid Against Roderick*

Heading down the street with Crusher at his side, Angelo quickly makes his way to a small side street lined with day merchants, that is small shopkeepers who get their wares daily from the surronding farms or make their items fresh such as cheese and bread. Entering the smaller street, Angelo becomes slightly concerned that there would not be much room to manuever should a conflict break out. About halway down the street, in a boarded up cheese shop, Angelo sees a familar figure sitting on an old sign.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo addresses Bodi, "What have you found?"  He examines the building and then turns to Crusher, "do you know where there might be other doors? We should cover the exits if we are to run this rabbit to ground."  

OOC: Welcome back! Take a nap and then get busy!


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 21, 2005)

*Tetsu - Lunch with Etta*

Picking at the food, Etta soon begins toeat with an appettie.  After finishing her plate, she sits back in her chair and closes her eye..."That was excellent master Dwarf, excellent"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

As he inquires of Bodi, Angelo gets the impression of a rat going to ground. Addressing Angelo's question, Crusher looks at the street and says, there should be another door just off the back alley, turing to singal to his men several disappear back down the street. Crusher then says "Lets give it about five minutes"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo nods and sets about loading his crossbow with an alchemist fire bolt. "Are any of your people good with locks and traps? I think we should check the door before we go in. If need be I can open it with magic."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Looking at Angelo  Crusher says "Not our line of work"..."I just usually use my foot" with that the big man walks up to the door and with practiced ease, kicks the door. Hitting where the lock and dorr handle fit into the jam, the door buckles and another kick results in the sound of wood splintering and upon the third kick, the door bursts open. From inside, Angelo hears, "What the F---" in a familar voice.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo steps up with his crossbow raised and looks in at the man who exclaimed. 

OOC: Roderick I presume?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2005)

*Angelo - Radi on Roderick*

A familar figure is sitting at a table, getting up and drawing a long sword, he says "Get out before i kill you all"...then turning as if to speak to someone hesays, "Boys we have company"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo fires (1d20+10=27) the crossbow at Roderick then drops it and takes up his staff. "Surrender now and you can leave this city alive otherwise your own life is at an end. You have already been bested twice tonight, you'll not survive a third."  


OOC: If he is within 30' Angelo's to hit roll is actually 28. Did we get any surprise on him? Is he within 30' and did I get initiative on him? Did I get a hit? All this will affect my damage roll. 

Initiative (1d20+3=17)


Intimidate check (1d20+13=24)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 23, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Yes indeed to all three, make your rolls


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

The bolt strikes (1d10+1=7) Roderick (plussneak attack (1d6=5) damage) and bursts into flames (1d6=3) from the alchemist's fire in the bolt. 

OOC: Intimidate check is opposed by the target’s modified level check (1d20 + character level or Hit Dice + target’s Wisdom bonus [if any] + target’s modifiers on saves against fear). If he fails to beat Angelo's 24 he is at minus 2 on attacks, saves and ability checks for one round. I'll get Angelo's attacks for first round up soon.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2005)

*Angelo*

Seizing the initiative, Angelo gestures quickly and inchants a magical phrase and two Scorching Rays (1d20+10=15, 1d20+10=12) arc forth at Roderick. Staff at the ready, Angelo braces for Roderick's attack and tries to see what if any help the man has. 

OOC: Well, not great rolls, but since they are ranged touch attacks, maybe they'll be good enough so damage (4d6+1=15, 4d6+1=18).


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 24, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Stepping into the room quickly, Angelo unleashes his arcane attack. Hitting Roderick squarely in the chest, the big man screams and crumples to the floor. Entering the room behind Angelo, Crusher effectively blocks the view of the others and says "That was quick"..Before he can say another word, sounds of a door being kicked in resound thru the little dwelling and that of a scuffle can also be overheard.


OCC:  Two posts in a day....what every will you do


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: I forgot sneak attack damage since Angelo had initiative--additional damage (1d6=5, 1d6=2).

Moving quickly Angelo makes sure Roderick is dead. Then he goes toward the sound of a scuffle.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 25, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Stopping to check on Roderick, who is quite dead, Angelo enters a back hallway. At the end of the hallway there is a door opening into an ally. Standing in the doorway are two individuals who are being pressed backward back up the hallway towards Angelo, by the Bonecrushers.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Gentlemen, don't rush off. There has been a change in management and we need to discuss your status with the organizaton. Now drop your weapons and come and sit down or we'll take your weapons and break your legs so you don't have a choice."  He guestures to the room where Roderick's body is cooling, with hope that such a sight will set the proper tone for the meeting. "In here if you please, find a seat." He steps to Crusher and in a low voice whispers, "what can you tell me about these two?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2005)

*Angelo - Radi on Roderick*

Seeing that they are outnumbered and the dead Roderick on the floor the two slowly take seats. Moving up to Angelo Crusher quietly says " Low level enforcers, good only when they are in a pack, Bill (one on the right) is a sneak theif and cutpurse while ED likes to prey on old ladies and women.....


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

With a sigh Angelo continues to address Crusher in quiet tones, "Gods, what a couple of loosers, is their any hope of putting them to good use, or can they best serve the new order as examples?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Pausing briefly Crusher contiunes. "With them, an example, they are typical or Roderick's crew. With a few exceptions, all should be made an example of, in fact the messer the better. You take on them you take on trouble. They will only continue to prey on the neighborhood"

Fixing Angelo with a steely eye he ends his statment with "You did say you wanted to set a new tone and style did you not?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OCC: I guess it is time for Tetsu to disappear for a while .....wonder where his owner may be


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC: Still trying to decide what to do next.  In the absence of any other ideas, I was waiting for Etta to complete her end of the deal so Tetsu can be on his way.  He's got a good idea what way to go, but it seemed from some of their conversations that she might have more to offer.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 26, 2005)

*Tetsu - Decesions*

Having had is dream partialy discussed, Tetsu can either wait and dream again tonight with help from Etta as discussed earler or he can set on his merry way with what information he has which seems to point to the kingdom of Gwnedde.  Roll a sense motive for me their blondie


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*Angelo*

"Yes, I do want to set a new tone. I have no use for cutpurses and those who prey on little old ladies. That will only run away business, and business is where the big bucks are. Are you interested in taking care of them, or shall I? We need to get serious about locating Roderick's hoard here too." Angelo reloads his crossbow and begins to look the place over.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will continue making small talk throughout lunch, asking particularly about the spice box -- where did Etta get it, how does it work, etc.  He is planning on dreaming again with Etta's help, so he'll continue to do whatever work she has for him around the tower, as long as it's within his capabilities.

Tetsu rolls 1d20+6, getting [12,6] = (18) Sense Motive.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

As Angelo reloads his crossbow, the two men who are now sitting at the table are beginnig to look in his directions with nervous glances. In a quite voice Crusher says to angelo 'Your wanting to be the boss, I can handle it or you can create and cement your own reputation"
Upon hearing Crusher saying this, Angelo gets the impression that in a very subtle way, this is a very serious question as to his ability and willingness to lead.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2005)

*Tetsu - After Lunch*

As lunch ends, Tetsu is getting the impression, that Etta is somewhat unsure of all the social interactions and necessities...but that she may be wishing Tetsu would stay for a bit...

When asked about the spice box, she replies that is was gift for a dreaming some time back........

As to chores etc, there is nothing really to do after the dishes are done, except perhaps prepare suppper or check out the cellar.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Crossbow in hand, Angelo approaches the two men. "Which one of you is Bill?" Once this is determined, Angelo addresses him. "This is your lucky day Bill. I have a use for you. Are you willing to do a job for me if it will save your life?" Assuming he gets an afirmative, without any warning Angelo shoots the other man (Ed) point blank in the head with the crossbow. "I have no use for those who prey on helpless women. Now, I don't have any use for cutpurses either. So here is your one and only chance to survive this night and maybe even prosper. Your job is an honorable one. Do you know what a herald is? Doesn't matter, I'll explain it to you." As he speaks, Angelo reloads the crossbow once more. "A herald annouces things for a king. Now while I'm not exactly a king, you aren't exactly a herald, but if you want to live you'll fullfill that role for me. I want you to tell people what happened here tonight, tell them how I walked in and slew poor Roderick with one shot. Then what happened to poor Ed and why. I'll even pay you, so you can go around to bars and shops and have a few drinks and tell your tale. You let it be known that no one preys on the citizens of this neighborhood without the express permission of my organization. Anyone who pays protection is safe. Visitors who come to our fair neighborhood to spend their money are also safe. Can you tell people that for me? That's a pretty good deal isn't it? Yes, much better than Ed or Roderick's deal right? Okay, there are two other little things I want you to do for me. First, tell me what you know about Roderick's money, where it is and if there are any traps on it. Second, if you choose to continue your career as a sneak thief and a cutpurse, you do it outside this neighborhood." Suddenly, Angelo fires the crossbow into the chair between Bill's legs narrowly missing significant parts of his anatomy. "Do you understand and accept my deal?" Assuming the answer is yes, Angelo tells him, "talk to me now about what you know." Angelo glaces casually at Crusher and his men to gage their reaction to his little display and once more loads up the crossbow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 28, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Completing his actions and awaiting his respone, Angelo senses the grim approval of Crusher and the Bonebreakers who are currently at his back. The only comment though is made by Crusher who says..."Usually we just place the bodies in public areas for people to see, that way we dont have to worry about revenge in the future".. Angelo should roll a sense motive for this....

Hearing this, Bill quickly agrees to Angelo's Terms...(roll a sense motive). Whe pressed about Rodericks Horde, Bill says, all he knows is it is suppose to be in one of the back rooms, and he has heard Roderick say on several occasions that it is guarded by some nasty traps.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2005)

*Tetsu*

As Tetsu himself is a little better than average at the social niceties, he will attempt to steer the conversation so as to find out more of Etta's intentions (RE: 'wishing Tetsu would stay longer . . .')

He'll keep the conversation going as long as it seems she wishes to.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2005)

*Angelo*

Sense Motive Checks (1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=26)


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Angelo is not quite sure, but somehow Crusher's comment, sets off alarm bells in his head....wheras Bill is just about to soil his shorts he is so scared


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Just as Tetsu is not a master of small talk and social graces, he is getting the impression that he is far more polished than Etta and senses that she is lonley and wishes to talk but has no idea where to start


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Lady Etta, it occurs to me that I've been staying here with you for all this time, and still know very little about you.  Tell me of yourself -- where are you from?  How long have you lived in this lonely tower, and what brought you here?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Alright Bill, you know your job." Angelo hands him five silver. "Get to work."  Once Bill is gone Angelo turns to Crusher, "Tell me what you mean about revenge?" "Let's get down to finding the hoard."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tetsu  - Chat with Etta*

I dont know how long I have been here, I have lived here since i was a girl.......my parents brought us here after the burning........that is all i really know......Once this was a beautiful place...you would have liked it.....

Etta's conversation is erratic and floats from topic to topic, it is kinda of hard to keep her on course.....so Tetsu feels like he will have to guide the conversation


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"What was it like?  The tower, and the grounds it sits on, I mean.  And what happened to cause the grounds to fall into such disarray?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Pausing and takind a sip of tea, Etta say "Well this was the central tower in a series of slightly smaller towers forming a ring. Thik of a wagon whell with this tower as the hub with roads leading to the other towers forming the spokes."

War is what happened.....a terrible series of sieges and battles.......


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Go on . . ."


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Well once the wars started, the towers were overun time and time again, till finally, they were all pulled down but this one. At one time the complex controlled the pass and ravins going further into the mountains and to the mining areas. But when your folk closed off the mines and abandoned them, the place was not needed. Since then the gardens have gone, the ponds and streamd blocked and dried up....and this is all that is left. This tower and the cellears."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2005)

OOC: Did you miss Angelo's last post?


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 31, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

OCC: Nope i replied but it must have not posted...

Bill hurridly leaves after grabbing the silver with an obivious relief.

Fixing Angelo with a steely eye Crusher says "Types like Bill wait for you to make a mistake or a better offer then they betray you...the best way to deal with them is with a very public example. It's your call though"   Turning to another man he continues, Sneaker, go see abut the doors, we dont want any n asty suprises"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Bill's time will come. For now we need to get the word out that things have changed. When he has served his purpose I'll make sure that he does not trouble us further." Angelo begins to examine the rooms, looking for Roderick's hoard. 

OOC: I tried to roll a search check, but can't reach invisible castle right now. I hope it isn't based in New Orleans.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 1, 2005)

*Angelo  - Raid on Roderick*

A quick search of the front room reveals nothing but low value odds and ends. Stepping into a hallway Angelo sees the man "Sneaker" finish doing something to a door. Standing up he says "It open and safe"

OCC:  It has been 30 days since we put Warlock on hold.......any idea when we can get back to it.......


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2005)

OOC: SOrry for the delay. I'm trying to hurry things along. Give me until Tuesday, I'll be pretty busy until then anyway and I'll figure out some way to get you moving again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2005)

*Where are the Players*

OCC: Did i miss some posts or something, waiting on the response from you guys and was curious if enwolrd had missed a few of your replies, let me know


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Sorry, I guess we had a miscommunication. Note that I made a post to the Warlock game too. 

Angelo continues to search the other rooms.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 7, 2005)

*Angelo - Radi on Roderick*

Opening the door that "Sneaker" has prepared, Angelo discovers what appears to be a storage room / armory. Bits and pieces of armor and weapons are to be found on tables as well as several boxes and crates with what appears to be various merchandise. Standing in the corner is a very old iron corner safe about 5 feet high and rougly 3 feet wide.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I know boys are good at cracking bones, how about safes?" asks Angelo of Crusher and company.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Have you thought about travelling?  Surely a woman of your abilities would be able to make her way almost anywhere in the world!"

OOC: Sorry, didn't realize it was my turn again!


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tetsu - Lunch with Etta*

Looking at Tetsu with a sudden wild fearful look, "Travel, and be burned by the Hounds.....no , no , i cant do that, that is why we sought refuge"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 8, 2005)

*Angelo - Radi on Roderick*

Crusher looks at Angelo and says..."A little out of our line of work, but we do have some hammers a chiseld and a crowbar...want us to go  to work?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Let me try something first." Angelo steps to the side in case any nasty arrow traps or the like are triggered by the opening of the door. Then he digs into his scroll case and comes out with a piece of paper. Reading the incantation carefully he makes the guestures that complete the magic. 

OOC: Knock spell, based on my reading it should do the trick even if it has two locks. 

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/knock.htm


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Seeing Angelo step up to the safe and to the side and produce a parchament object, Crusher singals for the rest of the men to leave the room while he himself stand by the door.

Angelo, taking that as the signal to start, begins reading from the parchemtn and upon completion, there is sudden silence within the room suddenly followed by two loud clicks. with the second click, the door to the safe opens slightly. Sensing no danger, Angelo steps up and pulls open the door revealing the inner safe. As he opens the door, angelo notices that there are two additinaly smaller doors with locks in the upper1/4 of the safe with a middle shelf and a lower shelf. The two lower shelves are filled with odd trinkets and several small wooden boxes and several bags.

Examing the trinkets they turn out to be a hodge podge of small copper and sliver items such as button, thimbles, and other decrotatice bric brack.

The bags contain a collection of copper, tin and silver coins all of roughly a combined value of 15 gold pieces. Angelo roughly figures the odd trickents would add another 20 to 25 gp in value. One of the small wooden boxes contains a set of papers neatly tied in blue black ribbon while the second conatins three metal sticks about 18 inches long made of bronze.

Next


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 9, 2005)

*Posting*

OCC: Guys I will be working all day friday and saturday and will only post once a day after 10:30 or so. Sorry about that...If you have a lot of questions etc, please go ahead and email them and I will respond with them as I will have plenty of time to think on them an make notes i can type later and answer more fully on sunday.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Are the remaining locks key locks or combination? Angelo, with a work a couple of arcane guestures, casts a detect magic on the contents of the safe before removing or examining them further. He also tries to see how Crusher is reacting to the magic.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

The two upper areas are secured by key locks. Upon casting the detect magic, angelo discoers that the two upper areas are black, which is usually an indecation that there is lead or some other substance interferring with the detection and a few of the smaller trinkets radiate low level magic


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo carefully seperates out the trinkets that radiate magic and places them atop the safe. He then takes out the keys he took from Roderick earlier at the casino and tries to find a match for the locks in the safe.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 11, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Pulling out the ring of keys lifted from Roderick earlier, Angelo does indeed find two small keys that seem to fit as well as several larger keys that may well fit the main lock.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

A bit sheepishly, Angelo opens the other locks, hopeful that Crusher didn't notice his gaff.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Two of the smaller keys open the smaller interior doors. With an audible click, Angelo hears the tumblers inside fall signalling that they are unlocked.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Lady, I was not suggesting that you travel to the Valley, necessarily.  There are other places in the world where you could live in the company of others and not be persecuted for your Gods given gifts.  You seem lonely . . . I was merely offering a possible way to absolve that loneliness."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Standing back and using the safe door as a shield, Angelo calls upon his magic once more to open the smaller compartments without actually touching them. 

OOC: Mage Hand cantrip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2005)

*Tetsu - Lunch with Etta*

The conversation continues for quite about two hours with Tetsu having to seemilngly pull  the responses from her. Tetsu learns that Etta has lost count of how mnay years she has been here and at one time stating she just slept away most of the bad times. Every time he mentions a move from her little moutain pass, Tetus is greate with almost stark terror. Towards the end of their chat, she say "If I gave you some money, do you think you could find some people willing to move here if their expenses were paid?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

The magic hand spell easil opens the two upper carpetments. As the door swings wide revealing the contents, Angelo discovers that the upper left compartment has several small leather and or velvet bags placed within it whereas the upper right seems to have a bundle of papers.

Angelo needs to make a sense motive roll ...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo pulls out the papers with his magic and examines them briefly. 

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+7=18)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo - Raid on Roderick*

Angelo pulls out the paper and they appear to be receipts for the storage of goods in several warehouses. A few appear to be very old deposit slips but they seem a bit curious to Angleo.....There is also one sight draft in the amount of 100gp mixed in with the odd pieces of paper.

Angelo is defiently under the impression that any more use of magic by him at this point may well cause the bonebreakers to scatter. They are defiently weirded out at this point.

OCC:Remember true arcane magic is very very rare and is associated with heresey and demons.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Okay Crusher what do you make of these? Do you think most of these goods are still in the warehouses? Is this a list of potintial targets or goods belonging to Roderick?" Next he will take out the bags and see what is inside.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2005)

*Raid on Roderick*

Taking the slips of paper and looking them over Crusher says "Roderick was not a very organized man, if these belong so someone else then he lucked into them or is involved in a more complex scheme than he was capable off...I think they are receipts for goods he has stolen and is waiting for the heat to die down before selling them..."

When he examines the pouch, Angelo finds a total of 50 small gems worth about a total of 100 gp.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Turning to Crusher Angelo says, "Well, we are up well over a hundred gold. Not bad for 10 minutues work. What do you think, will we find other valuables here? Maybe a hidden stash?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2005)

*Raid on Roderick*

Crusher replies "No not bad, and i doubt it, this would be all Roderick would have. We have his armoury and storage facility and I dont think he would have much more. In fact i am suprised he had so much"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I'd like to clear out of this place and check out the warehouses. You intersted in tagging along? Or would you rather take your cut now and call it a night?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 12, 2005)

*Raid on Roderick*

At angelo's comment Crusher simple says "We will be staying, best money we have seen in over 18 months. I would suggest you let the Bonebreakers keep this place as a second base. It will allow us to recruit more members and extend the our prescence into this area, now that funds seem to be availabe for it>

"Yes we should go to the docks and see what this is all about"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

"It's only the beginning my friend. If that fool Roderick could amass this kind of money think what we can do with better management and a more prosperous neighborhood."  He makes an expansive gesture, "consider this your new home away from home." Angelo scoops up the contents of the safe and tosses the keys to Crusher. He guestures to the dead, "you might want to clean the place up a bit before you hold your first recruitment drive."  He smiles. "Let's check out the warehouses before anyone else decides to."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2005)

*Raid on Roderick*

With an evil grin, Crusher matches Angelo's smile "Yes indeed, Yes indeed"  Crusher then steps out into the hallway and Angelo hears him issue a few brief orders tot he effect of cleant this place up, inventory the goods and spread the word to members and auxlillaries that the Bonebreakers have established a new territory"

After that Angelo overhears him say "Form an escourt, wide perimeter, were headed to teh docks"

Stepping back into the storage room he says "We will be ready in about 5 mnutes. Is there anything else you want done"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I suggest we leave Roderick's body somewhere that his former supporters and former victims can see it." Angelo gathers the assembled coins, jems and other small items and places it in a bag while Crusher is watching. In five minutes he is at the door, crossbow and staff ready for action.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2005)

*Angelo - To the Docks*

"Well take care of the body" turning to the small man called Sneaker he says "See to the example"  

As soon as Angelo finishes packing the items Crusher steps in and says "Were ready, but it's late now. we should be at the docks around 5am if nothing goes wrong"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

"Sounds good. Perhaps Roderick's men will return with more ill gotten gains and we can have that as well. Let's be off." As they walk Angelo says, "I need to travel to Gywned, I could take goods that might attract notice here with me for sale in that distant land."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2005)

*To the Docks*

Crusher falls into line with Angelo as they head to the docks. "Yes that may be a good idea depending on the goods, we wont know until we see them but we may have to wait a bit, most of the warehouses dont open till six or so. As to Rodericks men, I would not be that hopefully, we have had it easy now and perhaps have rattled them but someone will try to take his place from within his crew and then we will have a war."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I have no problem eliminating possible claimant's to the throne as it were. I'd rather leave a vacuum than a dangerous man." With a shrug he adds, "We will need people. Did Roderick have anybody worth recruiting that we can trust?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 13, 2005)

*To the Docks*

"There may be a few, but no not really, Rodericks  men tend to be the pond scum of our profession." Looking at Angelo as if sizing him up Crusher says "Depenind on the arrangemtns etc, I could perhaps put together a regime of 50 men using the Bonebrekers as a base, but you would need to find another Captain or two and have them start creating their own Regimes"...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The conversation continues for quite about two hours with Tetsu having to seemilngly pull  the responses from her. Tetsu learns that Etta has lost count of how mnay years she has been here and at one time stating she just slept away most of the bad times. Every time he mentions a move from her little moutain pass, Tetus is greate with almost stark terror. Towards the end of their chat, she say "If I gave you some money, do you think you could find some people willing to move here if their expenses were paid?"




"Lady Etta, I will do anything in my power to help you!  In fact, I would not mind establishing a home here for myself.  I am not ready to settle as yet -- I've barely managed to get out into the world at this point in my life, and I believe I have things to accomplish yet.  But I will send such as I find and believe would be appropriate this way.  Would you mind if I began working on a home for myself here?  I would very much like to check in on you from time to time, and it would be nice to know I have a place to come and rest from the worries of the world."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

"I do have another fellow in mind and I think he has an excellent relationship going with local businesses, which will make it easier for us to get established. Your performance thus far has been exemplary and I think you should set about finding the right folks immediately. In addition to jobs of your specialty, I'd like to get as many of the idle young folks off the street as possible as well. I think we can find some work for them to do around the area. We won't be able to pay much, but it will be more than I suspect they are used to and by improving the look of the place and putting some money in people's pockets I think we can draw some businesses back to the neighborhood which will of course bring in more revenue. I'd also like to see about getting title to some of the run down and abandoned properties that we can referbish and then rent out to new businesses." Angelo considers for a moment as they walk along. "We may need to involve a banker and a lawyer on the more legitimate side of the opperation for the property business. I might know someone with contacts in that area. I'll need to talk to her in the morning." As they are walking along Angelo will ask questions about some of the buildings they are passing trying to get an idea of the sorts of places that might be available. "I know of a former casino site that recently burned down..." He tries to gage Crusher's reaction to all this. "Your thoughts sir?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tetsu - Conservation with Etta*

Looking at Tetsu with an almost hestiant gaze as if what she may say will scare him away..Etta comments "That is fine, pick any of the old tower sites you wish and it will be yours, I dont think there is much material left around her, but there may be, I just dont know. Do you think it would be possible to hire some guards to make the people feel safe? I am not bothered because both man and beast fear me, but they will not fear my new neighbors."

Getting up abruplty Ettas says wait here. Going up the stair and coming back down a few minutes later she hands Tetsu a small silver coffer about 12 inches long and about 6 inches wide. "Do you think that will be enough to get us started"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*To the Docks*

Taking up his part of the conversation, Crusher tells Angelo that indeed there are various sorts of professional in the district but most are old. As to bankers, he says that may be a problem, most bankers will not loan money to people in this district. And that brings us back to the answer to two of your questsion. Most of the people here who need money are are a worthy risk borrow money from Mother Abigail, likewise she owns a fair amount of property in this neighborhood as when business went away, she often bought the building in an attempt to stablize the neighborhood. It is sad really, she had the heart to help out when none would and they still moved away on her. The rest of the rundown properties are usually owned by abstee owners, which with a tooth grin he says "Can be reasoned with" or are abandoned and occupied by squatters which of course "Can also be reasoned with"

During the stroll, Crusher agrees about the young people and the clean up "It will stablize the area and show and immediate improvement to our customers"..


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

"Very interesting bits of information. Sounds like we have to turn things around before we can borrow money, and to borrow money we have to turn things around. I guess we'll have to find some benefactors that might otherwise be unwilling to donate to our cause and convince them to contribute. You're going to be a busy man..." Angelo says with a smile. They continue on to the warehouses.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*To the Docks*

"Well were off to a good start. The goods and cash we found should net us enought for the first couple of months to start making the changes. By that time the associaton dues will be coming in giving a stream of income. And who knows, perhaps when we really start cleaning out all of Rodericks men and the other little gangs, we may stumble acoss more goods and currency"

Roll a sense motive


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+7=22)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*To the docks*

During the conversation and somewhat before that it comes to Angelo, that Crusher has a working knowledge of how things should be organized and how a neighborhood should be run that is far beyond that of a typical leader of an band of enforcers/muscle. While it did not occur to him during the trip to Rodericks Lair, on the way to the docks, Angelo realizes that Crusher Crew "The Bonebreakers" are far more organized and professinal in their outlook than he was expecting. Givne his past Angelo fell into it most easly and just now recongized it for what it was. He has hooked up with a very tight well organzied REGIME that has been togther for some time and is not in fact an organzied ban of muscle.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I don't wish to give offense, but what's your story Crusher? The Bonebreakers are much too good to be living in Roderick's shadow. Are you local to this neighborhood? Did I force your hand and spoil a Coup in progress? If my question offends feel free to tell me to mind my own knitting."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*Trip to the Docks*

Looking a little startled but quicly covering it up Crusher simply says "Perhaps in time but for now let's just say there is a small history. Fair enough?"   Then looking directly into Angelo's eyes he states "No no coup, it simply was time for a change and time for better finicial rewards."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

"Your past is not as important as your future. I have big plans for this little neighborhood, and you are the man with the skills to make them happen." Guesturing ahead toward the warehouses, "let's see if we have the goods to make a decent nest egg."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*The Warehouse*

Arriving at the warehouse just a little after 6:00am, Angelo sees that the wareshouse is slowly coming to life with stevedores already shifting merchandise from ships and wagons.
A door is located on the right hand side of the building with a sign painted saying "OFFICE - Lou's Warehousing"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Let us hope that Lou is cut from finer cloth than dear departed Roderick. At the very least we need someone who can be reasoned with." With that Angelo strides into the office.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will open the box and examine the contents.  _I'll likely be able to convince a fair number of people to move here even without monetary incentive.  I'l keep my eyes open for anyone of decent character looking for an out of the way location to set up a homestead._

"I think this should make us a fine start!  I'll look at the tower remains and pick one that seems suitable.  We should also be able to find some hardy fighter types old enough to be ready to settle, but young enough to suit admirably as a 'police force' for our little township."

For GM Only:
[sblock]Todd, I'm thinking of starting a mercenary company.  Starting very small, and staying very specialized -- light skirmishers and scouts.  Adherence to a strong code is a must, and I don't want anyone who particularly enjoys fighting.  I'm planning to promote the philosophy that mercenaries are the best choice for fighting wars, because we can do it better than anyone else and with less needless loss of life.  As the mercs get older, they can settle here and start a township and winter quarters.  The 'retired' mercs and teach the younger/new recruits, and as they marry and start families we can also replinish our numbers from our children.  The town will need to build a reputation for a trade item as well -- I'm thinking horses, since they'll be a must for a company of the type I envision.  I'd eventually like to start my own breed - light warhorse size, but bred for both speed and stamina, sure footed for mountain trails, and with an intelligence more akin to that of a dog than a horse: far more trainable than most horses would be.  To that end, I'll be taking some skill points in Knowledge skills related to horses/breeding/etc.

What do you think?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*Warehouse*

Stepping into the office which measures about 50x50 feet and has several glassed off offices and meeting rooms within it. A twenty somthing young man is sitting at a desk looking over a journal entry while several other young men, bewteen 15 and 18 are working in the warehous proper. Seeing Angelo and his party enter the young man gets up ans says "How may i help you"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Good morning. I need to view some goods that are currently stored here." He produces the appropriate receipts.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tetsu - Lunch with Etta*

Opening the box, Tetsu is startled to discover that it contains 20 flawless rubies that have yet to be cut and an additionaly 10 flawless emeralds also in their natural state. Each stone (uncut weight) is perhaps 2.25 to 2.5 carats. Care to roll an appraise?

For Tetsu Only [sblock]The use of mercanary companies is quite common throught the fourlands especially withing the human community. Nobles often find it cheaper in the long run to hire them as needed rather than to keep a large amount of armed retainers on a year around basis with all the expenses that entails. 

Horses would be proably a good chocie, but will be tough to get established here due to it's location withing the mountains. Having said that, the mountain pass and the valley that at one time was protected by the towers would be most suitable for livestock, providing enought winter feed was availabe and some shelter consturcted to keep them out of the most bitter of storms.

Roughly guessing, Tetsu would say that at one time, the towers would have house upwards to 3000 people within it's walls.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+2, getting [10,2] = (12) Appraise Check


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Gems*

For Tetsu only 

[sblock]He is not for sure but Tetsu thinks these gems, given their almost idential size and their identical coloration would be worth roughly 500gp each, and perhaps even more if sold to a jewler for a special necklace or matching set of jewler[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*Angelo - The warehouse*

Taking the offered recepits, the young man looks at them. "HMMMMMMMMMMMMM, a couple of these are kinda old, they may have been moved from their original location or even have been sold if the storage fees were not paid on time.......but these, holding three receipts should be easy to get as they are on the lower floor and are recent deliveries. Where do you wish for me to load the goods"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will speak openly to Etta of his thoughts about the future, and ask her permission and her aid in putting together such a company and these plans.

"It would mean a lot of travel for me, both in putting the company together and in running it.  But it would provide a stable population for this mountain pass and the valley, along with a means of income, infusion of fresh stock into the population on a regular basis, and protection all in one.

Also, what would you think about building a small monastery here at the towers?  If I could find a few of my bretherin with an urge to expand our teachings outside our halls, this would make an excellent location."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tetsu - Chat with Etta*

As he confides his plans to her, Etta is most agreeable to his idea of the company. However when it comes to his mentiong a monastery within these walls he is somewhat surpised by her reaction. In a frosty tone Etta says "Monks within these walls, over my dead and dried bones. I will have no such filith individuals withing the valley. Nothing but ill could come of it"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"I don't understand, Lady Etta!  Where does this animosity towards monks come from?  Surely you realize that I would not countenance a Monastery of the Light here?  Just as magi and clerics, mercenaries and visionaries come in all shapes and sizes, so do monks and monasteries vary in their scope and purpose!  Please help me understand the reasons for your objections!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"First my associates and I need to survey the goods and then we'll arrange for shipment."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tetsu - Lunch with Etta*

"Nothing but trouble has come from priest or men of religon from any sort. It is the religous ones that brought the time of sorrow to us as well as who destoryed what was once this valley. Relgion is nothing but a target for those who disagree with it or a refugee and excuse for those who are unwilling to make the tough choices and life and who would rather say "The gods did it" A plague on all religions, there will be none here in the valley until I have been shown they know the way of peace."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 15, 2005)

*Angelo - The Warehouse*

"Very well, it is understandable. Follow me and we will go to the ones on this level. The others may take a bit to find, but we should have them ready by the time you finish inspecting your other wares."

The young fellow then takes Angelo and Crusher into the depths of the warehouse. After about 5 minutes they arrive at a series of storage bin. Pointing to one of the bins on the left, theman says, there it is. Looking into the bins, Angelo discovers that there are 10 large wooden boxes, about 3/5/3 stacked one on top of the other.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

He raises an eyebrow to Crusher and says too softly for the warehouse man to hear, "seems like a nice amount wouldn't you say? Maybe Roderick wasn't as hopeless as we thought."  Then more loudly, "lets have a look."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Ah, lady, now I comprehend the misunderstanding!  The monks of whom I speak do not follow a particular religion -- they are not a religious order, but a spiritual one.  They seek to perfect the balance between their physical and their spiritual selves.  They seek no excuses, but instead take responsibility for their balance.  Additionally, they are doughty fighters, and would be a valuable addition to the defenses of the valley!  Before passing judgement on them, I should like you to meet with some of them."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tetsu - Lunch with Etta*

"HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...you may have a valid point. I just dont know. All i know of religion is that it's adherernts alwasy cause trouble in some way."

"Now what do you think we need to get people here. Is that enought money.Where shall we start?"

OCC: Remember that were on the silver standard. The gems she just handed you have a rough value of 150,000gp by normal D&D standards


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC: I did indeed remember about the Silver Standard.  She has quite a collection here!


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 15, 2005)

*Angelo - The Warehouse*

Crusher and two of his men step up and begin unstaking the box.  In just a few minutes the boxes are laid side by side and ready for inspection. As the boxes have been firmly nailed shut, Crusher steps away to borrow several crowbars and returns. Handing the bars out, the boxes are quickly pryed open. There is as follow:

Boxes 1 - 5  Pewter Ware consisiing of platters, plates, bowls, spoons, mugs, pitches, forks,

Boxes 6-8 - Bolts of a lambs wool that has been sunlbeached. These are very carfully wrapped in protective layers of leather.

Box 9 - 48 bottles of congiac

Box 10 - 30 large tomes made of vellume sheets bound in black leather with silver fastenings.
 There are about 200 sheets of vellume per tome. (All are blank)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

"Not a bad collection. I'll be curious to see what is waiting on other floors as well. Tell me Crusher, what do you think will need to be sold in some distant port and what is generic enough to unload here? More importantly how hard will buyers be to find?"  Angelo begins to tally up the take in his mind.

OOC: Apprasal Check (1d20+5=12)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 15, 2005)

*Angelo - The Warehouse*

Looking at the goods assembled so far Crusher says "No in a city a large ar Brightlaw, they will be easy to get rid of.....besides we have a legetimate paper trail to the goods do we not?"

Roughly estimating the value, Angelo thinks the pewter goods would be worht 50 gold pieces or so....the lambs wool depedning on the market say 50 to 75 gp per chest, the liquor perhaps another 50 gold or so and the books pehaps as much as 300gp to the right people.

As they finish examing the goods, the young man arrives and says "if your finished, we have located the other goods for you. I have made arrangements to have them all brought down to this bin as it should hold it all and consolidate your inventor"

Within 10 minutes of his departurre, a string of 12 young men come towards Angelo and his party each carrying a small crate of 3x3x3 dimenseons.

"Here you are sir, just let us know when you departe"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

*Angelo*

"Crusher can one of your men come up with a couple of wagons or carts on short notice? I assume we can hire some around here somewhere." Angelo will take out a few silvers.

"Let's see what's in the other boxes."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 16, 2005)

*Angelo - The warehouse*

Crusher instructs the man called "Sneaker" to go and see what he can do in acquiring transportation.

Turing his attention back to the 12 boxes, he and two others begin once again using crowbars to remove the tops. Opening them and rummaging thru the packing the following is found;

Box 1  -  assorted scented candles, a total of about 500 voitve candles in lavender, spice, rose, melon, apple, cinamion and vanilla

Box 2 -5 hand made quilts in gemoertirc patterns.

Box 3 - 8 - A full 36 piece banquet set of fine china. Royal blue edges with a cream white cents in which a golden globe is centered.

Box 9 - Full of various types of feathers.

Box 10 -  3 2foot by 50 foot rolls of leather.

Box 11 - 20 Assorted cloaks

Box 12 - 50 perfume sized glass bottles, empty


Upon opening all the boxes, Cruahse steps back and says,,,"What a motley collection"

OCC: I will most likely not be able to post until after 10:30 pm friday and saturday...so feel free to emiail with as many questions etc as you wish.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Do not judge too quickly my friend, one man's trash is another man's treasure as they say."

OOC: Apprasal Roll (1d20+3=13)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 16, 2005)

*Andelo - The Warehouse*

Angleo really does not have a good estimate of what they may be worth as most of the items are a little low end for him .....as a  ball park figure it could be as low as 150gp to as high as 400gp depending on the customer etc.......and if they are sold as individual pieces or as a group.

Crusher looks at angelo and says, "Well a copper is a copper, even in good times. You want this stuff loaded now or later?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"If the wagon's are ready we might as well get moving." He looks at the collection of boxes. "Where shall we take it? Your new offices or perhaps you have a better location in mind?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"This will make an admirable start, Lady Etta!  I suspect I'll be able to find at least a few people wishing to relocate without having to resort to paying them.  These gems will also do for a start on our breeding stock.  We'll need to set out a plan for a codified set of laws for our township.  Care to try your hand at that while I'm away drumming up business?  I could tell anyone I send this way that you are the undisputed Lady of this domain, and that we wish to establish a place of refuge and safety for all those who establish residence here.

I begin to think my path lies to Gwynedd, and if that's the case I've got a fair bit of travelling to do.  I'm sure to meet several likely candidates on my journey.  I'll give them a pass phrase so you'll know they come from me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 17, 2005)

*Angelo - The Warehouse*

Crusher comments to the effect it would best be to keep all the merchandise together until a way is found to distribute it. It would be easier to protect that way as well as showing sigs of proeperity and resources to prospective recruits.

It takes about 90 minutes for sneaker to return with the wagaons, to get the wagons loades and the 1001 details involved in removing the items from storage etc....By 9:00 am Angelo and his crew are on the way back to the Neighborhhod and the trip should only take about an hour depending on the traffic etc.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 17, 2005)

*Tetsu - Chat with Etta*

"Lady of the Towers" smiling softly she continues "The sound of that just makes me happy"...."HMMMM laws, well i think there are several old law books in the library as well as the original charter for the Towers, they may be of help. As to the rest, do what you need to do and think best"

After a brief pause she says "I am tired now, I have not been awake this long for years. I need to nap. Shall we continue our conversaton around 7ish at supper?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will impulsively take her hand and kiss the knuckles.  "Until then, my Lady!"

Use the time until supper to survey the towers, looking for one that will make a good residence (with some fixing up, of course).


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo rides shootgun on the rearmost wagon as they return to the neighborhood. The night's activities are starting to catch up with him and he fights to stay awake. He takes out his staff and begins to play a rousing martial tune. 

OOC: Perform Check (1d20+8=24)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2005)

*Tetsu - Search for a tower*

Leaving the luncheon, Tetsu once again begins his survey of the grounds. Having more infomration this time, he quickly assembles a pattern for the towes. The Central Tower (Etta's Home) which is some 60 feet in diamerter, has four towers near hear facing the cardinal points some 100 feet from her base. These towers appear to have been rougly 50 feet in diameter. Nexti in line, lining up at the halfway point of the compass, think southeast etc. lies a ring of 4 towers some 175 feet from Etta's  baee. Next ther is a line of  8 towers facing each of the compass points already addressed. Thus there is a toal 19 towers that frome the fortress. The outer fing of towers appear to have been some 30 feet in diameter and are staged roughly 225 feet from the Base of Etta's Tower. (HOPE ALL THAT MAKES SENSE) 

Upone inspecsion, most still have their foundations pretty much intack with a few being much better than others.  Perhaps the most intersting tower is that which overlooked the waterfall, as the small stream actually flowed thru the tower and out its side helping channel and create a forcefull waterfall.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 18, 2005)

*Angelo - From the dockside*

Angleo's rousing tune catches many peoples attention this early in the monring, but it is manily on the trip back to the neighborhood that he sees people really watching. Arriving back in the neighborhood, he finds things very quite, and as he passes the shops etc, playing his martial tune, several shopkeepers close their businesss and others quickly leave the street.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"No music lovers here?"  he asks Crusher.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo - Music*

"Music is for happier times, and Roderick did his best to beat those out of people. Anyways the Bishop tends to frown on anythingbut religious tones these days, and no one want to draw the attention of church soliders"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"So much work to do."  Angelo finishes the ride in silence thinking of a song of hope for this neighborhood.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo - The Neighborhood*

Arriving back at Roderick's Hideout around 10:30am, the cargos are quickly unloaded and placed in the basement accessed by a set of stairs in the rear alley that lead to it. Taking his time to actually tour the building now, Angelo discovers the following;

Street Level - Door entry is to the left of the bulding with the right hand side being dedicated to a series of plate glass windows, currently securly shutterd that look into a 25x30 room. The doorway leads to a 5 foot wided hall that runs the lenght of the building with 5 doorways leading off of it. One to the 25x30 room and three into idential 25x15 rooms. One doorway leads to a staircase going up while one leads to a staircase going down.

Second and Third Floor as identical in them make up with the exception of the upward leading staircase that leads to a roof top deck. 

Basement - On large room with both a staircase leading to the street level and one leading to the back ally.

FYI: The building has three upper floors and a basement and ia about 30beet wide by 75 feet deep. Think a town home with the street level given over to a shop.


Completing his invesitagations, Angelo is soon joined by Thaddeus "This is most excellent, the steets are abuzz with the finding of Roderick bosy, What is our next move?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"The next few hours are critical. How are your friends in the business community reacting? We've got to get people to accept that there has been a change and we are in charge. Second, we've got to round up Roderick's old crew. They've either got to leave town or we have to make an example of them. Long term we need to start making substantive changes in the neighborhood--getting people to work, making them feel safe and drawing merchants back."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo - the neighborhood*

Scratching his head Thaddeus says "Well so far the neighborhood is nervous but that is to be expected. Anytime a war is going on, people get nervous and unsteady. If we can make this a quick war, then they will be all for the change as Roderick is hated, but if it drags on for some time and the innocent body count gets high, then we will garner no good will from it. But for now with the baking of the merchants you talked to last night, we seem to be doing fine. They dont have to pay any dues while the war is going on so if it ends by the time they have agreed to start paying again, we should be well off as they will have a little extra money in their pockets for new goods etc..

Pausing sligtly he will contine " As to Rodericks men, we should put our bully boys on the streets and start making very public examples of them when we catch them"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Yes, we need a strong showing on the street. We want the word to get out that Rodericks fellows are to leave the city--dead or alive. We don't care which. I'm told none of them is worth recruiting, is that your estimation as well Thaddeus?" Angelo yawns, "I've got to get a little rest then make a showing of my own. Do you think if we were to let it out where I might be found, some of Rodericks fellow might try something? I'd love to get them to come to us, so we could take care of them quickly. Preferably someplace where no innocent bystanders are likely to get hurt."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2005)

"Yes i would agree, they are nothing but the dregs of a scum pond. As they usually dont work till night, I would say you have about 5 hours to rest before it starts. That will have given them time to rest from last night, get over the shock and feel bold and brave."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"What are the odds of us setting an ambush for them?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo - the neighborhood*

Taking a few moments to think it over Thaddeus says "I don't really know, they are going to be scared and most likely travelling in packs as the word is defeintly out that Crusher and the Bonebreakers have thrown in with you"  Turning to Crusher he comments "Tell your men they did an excellent job in making Roderick such a spectale, the entire neighborhood is abuzz with how he was found"  Thaddeus faces then gets kinda of an evil cheerful glee and he says "In fact lol the constables refused to touch him and sent for the marshal to look at the body. Heard tell that more than one of the law dogs lost his breakfeast"

"Back to your question though, I think by putting a heavy prescene on the street ande actively looking for them will cause more than a few to run away. It may also reassure the merchants that your seeking to wrap the entire affair up quickly"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Alright, I'll bite, tell me about Roderick. I agree we need a strong presence on the street. I'll try to be visible as well. Armed to the teeth, but visible. I'm staying at Mother Abigails. Do you think they'll try something there? I don't want to bring trouble to that house."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 19, 2005)

*Angelo - The Neighborhood*

Evilly grinning Thaddeus says "Well to start with, ever bone in his body was smashed he looked flatter than a pancake, more akin to a stuffed scarcrow than a man. Then moving onto the good stuff, his manparts were found crushed and sewn into his mouth. His eyelids had been sewn open and the eyeballs pricked....then you had your various odds and in such as cuts and such.....nothingmuch mind you but it did get peoples attention"


Pausing in his glee Thaddeus says "No you will be safe there, should harm come to anyone under that roof then the entire poplace of the neighboohood would be set against them.. Yep that is perhaps the safest place in the neighborhood"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Well no one will fault your throughness. And that should send a strong message, nicely done. If there is nothing else, I'll try to grab a couple of hours of sleep."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2005)

*Angelo - Resting*

Fifteen minutes of brisk walking brings Angelo to the Mother Abigail's gate. Quickly climbing the stairs to his room he finds tepid water in the basin. Looking around the room, nothing seems amiss but in the center of the bed all strecthed out is a cat. A famiallar voice says "I wont do it, I wont share a room with a feline. I have not gotten a wink of sleep tonight for fear of my life"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Now Bodie, I don't think are furry friend here represents a threat. You may perch outside if you'd feel safer. I'll work on a 'protection from felines' spell for you if you are really that conserned." Angelo washes up and checks the latches on doors and windows before getting into bed. "Wake me just before noon since you can't sleep anyway Bodie." With that Angelo removes his armor, washes up a bit, puts on a nightshirt and slips into bed. He places the staff in bed with him one hand resting on it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2005)

*Angelo - Bedtime*

As Angelo climbs into bed, it takes major effor to push the cat out of the center of the bed and upon successfully doing so, falls quickly asleep.

While sleeping, Angelo begins to dream of a a tower clouded by shadow and sunset set upon a rocky point. It appears as if Angelo is on a ship headed towards the tower but just as soon as he is about to get there and get a full view, he awakes  to the sound of cawing and hisses.

Opening his eyes he finds Bodie and Cat staring at each other over his body. Cat is at Angelo's right side while  Bodie is perched on the headboard to his left.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo comes up staff in hand. Seeing no threat other than the animals he asks, "Is there trouble Bodie? To the cat he adds, "Have I waited overlong to feed you? I should remind you that ravens are particularly tough and stringy and hardly a delicacy."  With a glance out at the sky Angelo checks the time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 20, 2005)

*Angelo - Bedtime*

"That overgrown furball wont let me perch on the bed. Your gonna have to do something about him, I dont like his attitude"

Angelo figures it is about 5 pm or so.

When he mentions the hunger , Cat just stretches on the bed and falls back to sleep in the warm portion of the bed just vacated by angelo...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"What a lazy kitty you are. Perhaps a blind mouse will wander into your snoring mouth. Otherwise I shall have to feed you."  He ruffles Bodie's neck feathers, "I'm sure you are quick enough to avoid this furry pile of bones." He dresses in fresh clothes over armor and spends a few moments reviewing his spell books to get ready for another busy night. He goes down stairs to see what word has spread of the goings on in the neighborhood.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2005)

*Angelo - Getting ready for the night*

At the completion of his comments Angelo is hit by a mental image of him standing over a blue silk basekt containing cat, hand feeding cat tiny fish.

Going down the stairs, he finds that dinner is about ready to be served. Standing in the doorway is Mother Abaigal "Good your up just in time for dinner. Tonight were having a nice hauch of vension an old friend brought to me from the country. With if we will be having stewed apples with a bit of cinammion, a fresh salad, and some new potates and green beans. Dinner will be ready in 15 mintues"

Turning from Angelo, she heads back to the kitchen.
Roll a spot check for me.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Sounds delightful, is there perhaps any fish in the house for my cat?" 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=17)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 21, 2005)

*Angelo - Fish*

Abaigail says, "No, there is no fish in the house at the moment, but there is a small fish mongers stall a few blocks over that sometimes has passable fish."

Angelo notices that there seems to be three new "Fellows" lounging about the grounds. From the build of them you would have to think former stevedores or wagon loaders. They are all heavily muscled and big.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Thank you, I'll slip out after dinner and pick something up." He nods toward one of the new fellows, "New boarders? Is business picking up?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 22, 2005)

*Angelo - Mother Abigails*

Responding to his inquiry MOther Abigail responds "No just old employees of my husband that do work for me time to time and who check up on things around here that may need repairing. They will be with us a few days"

Angelo then makes his trip to the fishmongers. At the stall he is asked by an old fisherman "And what may i get for you today?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 22, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

For Brother Lucien

[sblock]One cold evening just before the start of spring Brotehr LUcien is summoned by the Father Superios into his office. "Brother Luicen, the order has a task for you that will take some time to complete. You are required to deliver the following letters to our Brothers in the Light in Gwynedde. This will be a journey of some length and you have permission to relocate to any abbey there when your task is completed to further your education.

The Father Superior then hands Brother Lucien three letters. They are addressed as follows;

His Grace, Archbishop of Rehmeuth - Cardinal Marlow
The Very Reverand Father Superiosn - Aboot of Cragston, Gwynedde
His Grace, Bishop of Casasn - Bishop Fran

Do you have any question?[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Sep 22, 2005)

*Brother Lucien Montrose*

"Rehmeuth, Cragston, and Cassan in Gwynedde, a long journey in deed, Father.  Through the Unclaimed lands, the Valley, Toland, Stanton, and the Republic.  Is there a time frame in which the letters must arrive, Father?  This is not the journey of a moment's thought.  Also, since I go through the Valley, is there any messages you would have me deliver there to the Society?  I will be ready to leave on the morning's break, of course.  If it is one thing my life serving with the Armies of the Light has taught me, it is to always be ready to travel.  I will check in the abbey's library for maps.  Travel through the Unclaimed lands is not for the unwary.  Best to have an idea beforehand where one will be laying one's head so as not to awake missing it."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Something fresh, fileted to remove the bones. A mackril or nice cut of tuna would be perfect. Leave the skin on."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 22, 2005)

*Angelo - Fish Monger*

Quickly completing the order, Angelo soon finds himself in possession of a small wrapped package of filled mackral.. "That will be one silver sir" the fishmonger says in a percetiable hesistiant voice.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 22, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

'Yes it will be a long trip, perhaps as long as three of four months. These letters however can not be trusted to the postal or express system which we would normallyuse. Draw up a list of the supplies you will need, and we will see what the abbey can furnsih, if we dont have it we will see about some expense money, but alas I am afraid our coffers are a little bare now what with the bad wool prices.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angele gives the man a silver with a smile and tucks the package away. "Must be good fish. If it is a hit I shall return for more."  He makes his way back to the house quickly thinking, _Velvet beds with have to wait a little longer._


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 23, 2005)

*Supper*

As Angelo thinks his thoughts he is given a mental image of Cat laying on the bed, paws in the air contendly snoring with an empty package by him. Arriving back at Mother Abaigails, Angelo is just in time for the first course. The table seems to have a few more familar faces at it which are introduced as fellow borders or indiviudals just here to enjoy the venison.

Within minutes, the venison is served and the group begins to engange in lively conservation centering on ironically the arts and poetry.


----------



## SirCaith (Sep 23, 2005)

*Brother Lucien Montrose*

Lucien contemplates for a moment.  "I believe the maps I will be getting from the library and a letter of introduction and assistance will do for most of my needs, Father.  I might need some few provisions, but I would need several pack mules if I were taking all the provender I would need for a several months long journey.  Better to forage some along the way, and with that letter, I should be able to stop at other chapels along the way to reprovision and rest.  From your comment, it would seem best that I travelled quickly and unobtrusively.  Trelayne can carry my regular gear, which usually includes enough provender for a week.  If I map my journey out in advance, I should be able to never need to carry more than that.  My only worry will be through the Unclaimed Lands, as there are few chapels there.  All of the other lands I will travel through are in the Light, so I will be able to find succor in them.  I will examine the maps, and plan for the first few legs unto the border between Northwarden and the Unclaimed Lands.  Hopefully, I will need to draw but lightly upon the resources here."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will focus his attention on the Tower overlooking the waterfall.  Which one is it, and what would be involved in repairing it?  Does the stream still flow through the tower, or has it diverted by now?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo makes a mental note to find a craftsman to make a bed, and a new perch for Bodie, can't play favorites. Angelo joins in the conversation and avoids bringing up current events. He will offer to play again after dinner if the hostess wishes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

As he leaves to reasarch his route, the father superior says before he exits the room "I would stay on the trade road if I were you....well patroled with camp sites every 30 miles or so and an inn or way station every 100 miles or so.......that is even true in the unclaimed lands. so give that some thought."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2005)

*Tetus - A tower*

As Tetsu investigaes the Tower by the Waterfall, he discovers it is one of the outermost towers  and that it faces the compass  postions of due west. The tower foundations are still in existence as well as a lichen and moss covered stone ditch thru which the stream flowed thru to exit at the waterfall. From his own past experience, Tetsu thinks that it is most likely that the entire foundation will have to be relaid as well as the stone ditch in order to enusre a sturdy tower. As for the cost.....he has no idea as there are so many varialbes involved.

There does appear to be a rubble filled door close to one of the foundation stones that may lead to a cellar


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 24, 2005)

*Angelo - Dinner*

When Angelo offers to play, his offer is politly declined by Mother Abaigail who cites the need for a somewhat hurried dinner this evening due to the staffs need to leave earlier this evneing than ususal.


----------



## SirCaith (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brother Lucien Montrose*

"Thank you, Father, for that advice.  My own intentions did drift that way, especially through the Unclaimed Lands.  But I will look for some alternate routes in the stable nations.  A trader's road follows the path of least resistance in order to sparethe draft animals.  Often the locals have quicker routes that are just as safe but do not wander over the scenery."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2005)

*Going Down*

By all means, lets indulge our curiosity and investigate that cellar.  It sounds like another tower might be better suited for rebuilding?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo nods, "Of course." _They must be worried that there will be more blood on the streets tonight...and they could be right._

Once the meal is over Angelo will return to his room for Bodie and deliver the fish. He'll prepare for trouble and head for the Bonebreaker's new offices.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

"Very well, off with you to the Libarary. Report back to me after evening vespers"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Tower*

As far as rebuilding goes, it woujld be a project for sure, but the water tower would perhaps be one of the few that could allowvery unique and or interesting design. From his earlier recons as well as the latest one Tetsu knows that all the Towes will require rebuilding from the ground up. The only differcece will lay in the work necessary to restore the foundation.

After about an hours work. Tetsu clears the cellar door and is ready to enter.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 25, 2005)

*Angelo*

Finishing supper, Angelo makes his exiting remakrs and leaves Mother Abaigails headed to his new offices. After about 15 minutes wlaking Angelo arrives at the offices.

Roll a spot check


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OK, down we go!


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Cellar*

As Tetsu steps up till the cellar door, he see that it has been rusted shut from years of disuse. Garbbing ahold of the door ring, Tetus gives a mighty tug..

roll a strenght check


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Unfortunately, Tetsu's not that strong, and doesn't roll well on top of that:

Tetsu rolls 1d20+1, getting [4,1] = (5) STR Check.

Take some time to chip away at the rust, and if that doesn't do it I'll ask Etta for some oil when we have dinner.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Cellar*

With a might tug, Tetsu heaves on the cellar door and feel something give. Alas it is just the handle ring giving way and not the door. Tetsu then begins to chip away at the rust and accumulated debris until he clearly sees the outline of the door. By the time he completes it though, he glances at the sun and sees it is about an hour till sunset...around 6 pm...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Oops . . . I'll run to the tower, get cleaned up, and see what's available for a quickly prepared dinner.

During dinner, I'll fill Etta in on my explorations, let her know I've decided on the westernmost tower (the one with the channel for the stream) for my residence, and that I've begun opening up the cellar.  I'll also convey my excitement regarding our project for re-populating the valley and my anxiety regarding tonights dreams and her interpretations of them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu - dinner*

Quickly throwing togehter a dinner of cold meats and cheeses as well as some fresh fruit that he finds, Tetsu has dinner ready barly in time as Etta emerges from the upper stories around 7ish.

When the discuss the plans as mentioned by Tetsu, she seems excited. and comments that there use to be an old quarry and several old mines at the northern part of the valley that could help and that she just wishes to see people again, people who need to feel safe and who are wiling to work and create something.

As the conversation turns to his dreaming, Etta simple states "After diiner, take the bath that has been drawn for you and put on the garmets laid out for you....As ou get into bed you will find a pticher of mulled wine. Drink at least three glassess of it and then lay down.

We will discuss what you see in the morning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Stay up talking with her for as long as she wishes.  Once I retire to my rooms, follow her instructions exactly, and settle in for a restful night's sleep.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu - Suppertime*

The conversation with Etta goes on til about 83oish at which time Etta states that she is tired and that it is time for her to retire. Entering his bedroom, Tetsu finds it as set up as Etta described. The bath has the overwhelming smell of lavender and sandlewood. The bath relaxes Tetsu to the point that he begins to drift off to sleep but given the size of the tub gets out for fear of falling asleep in it and drowing. On a rack next to the bath is a clean white nightshirt. Along the head piece and sleeves are silve runes that have been embrodery into the fabirc. Moving to the bed, Tetus finds the pitcher and pours himself the first glass.
The wine is heady and potent with a heavy taste of ciniammon.  After the first few sips, Tetsu notices that there is a syrpuy feeling in his mouth and his tounge is beginning to tingle.

Roll a fortitude save for me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+6, getting [8,6] = (14) Fortitude Save (add another +2 if it's vs. Poison)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 26, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+7=10)


----------



## SirCaith (Sep 27, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Thank you, Father.  I will see you at morning vespers before I depart."

With a new mission before him, Lucien heads to the Cloister's library.  There, he asks for the assistance of some of the brothers at work there to locate the most current maps for Northwarden, the Unclaimed Lands, the Valley of the Light, Toland, Stanton, and the Republic. As each arrives, he takes a thin paper sheet  and traces copies for his use.  He marks villages, chapels, roads, important landmarks and geographical features.  He begins to plan out a route for his journey with no more than three days between planned way stations.  He tallies the number of times where it looks like he will have to stop to purchase food along this route from non-clerical  sources.  He will use this number for figuring if additional moneys will be required from the Mother Church's coffers.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2005)

*Angelo - To the Office*

As Angelo strolls to the office, he observes that there seems to be a little more activity on the streets than usual and a lot of young men standing in the doorways of shops or just in front of them........

Arriving at the office, Angelo finds a que of young men lined up outside waiting to go in.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tetsu - The wine*

Taking the first sip of the wine, Tetsu finds he really likes it and quickly gulps down the first glass. As he starts the second glass, he realizes beladtley that the wine he is drinking is laced with opium and wormwood and hemlock.....

Roll a fortitude save and a will power save


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 27, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

Spending time in the Libriary, Brother Lucien quickly discovers that the maps that he has requested are hardly adequate. The maps of Northwarden and The Valley are perhaps the best and most detailed ones. The ones of the Southern Countries are just mere sketches (think maps found in front of a fantasy novel) His research reveals that there will be  abbeys and religious buildings in the valley but from northwaden, the unlcaimed lands and on, he will most likely have to rely on himself and the provisions he can get at the hostels every 100 miles or so....


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+9, getting [7,9] = (16) Willpower Save and
Tetsu rolls 1d20+8, getting [19,8] = (27) Fortitude Save


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Drink*

Tetsu thru sheer force of will resist the urge to just drain the second glass. From long experiece Tetsu knows that he is just on the verge of being totaly loaded and will proably have a killer hangover in the morning. At this point, his fingers, and toes are tingling and he is not for sure if his nose is still attached to his body...

Next


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu*

_OK, I'm a little scared now.  However, she did say to drink at least three glasses . . .  I either trust her or I don't._

Tetsu will slow down on the third and final glass, and when he's finished will lay down for sleep.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Wine*

Completing the third and final glass, Tetsu settles into the bed. Within moment of him laying down, he begins to feel his body get heavy all over and as if a great weight is pressing on him from all angles. This sensation last but a few moments until it begins to change. As the ffeling of being crushed leaves, Tetsu feel like his body is beginning to float. A deep sleep is overoming him and he can barely stay awake. Failing to fight the heaviness of his eyleads, Tetsu falls asleep only to be awakend it seems minutes later to a room filled with sivler mist and a bright shining door facing a rising sun.

Next


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Rise, and open the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu - The doorway*

Stepping thru the doorway into the light, Tetsu sees a Tower set above the sea with the light hitting it's burnished battlements. A wandering garden leads to the tower door passing a small courtyard. A large golden lion is laying on the sunwarmed stones in the courtyard while two eagles fly overhead performing acrobatics.

Next


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Bow the the Lion and to the Eagles as I cross the courtyard to the tower door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu - Dreaming*

Approaching the courtyard and bowing to the lion, Tetsu is greated by the lion standing up and baring his fangs. The lion then fixes Tetsu with his gaze as if awaiting his next move?

The eagle obliivious to the bow, contiune to fly overhead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"I bring no ill intentions to this place, or to it's masters.  May I pass?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

As Angelo passes, he nods to the young men, "Good day gentlemen, thank you for coming out." He proceeds inside to see how things are progressing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

The animals do not respond to Tetsu's Comments. The lion contiues to sit quitely and gaze at Tetsu. As the lion's attention is fixed on Tetsu, a series of strom clouds seem to develope and are headed for the tower.

next


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2005)

*Angelo - The office*

Angelo recives varies nods and comments at his greeting. Going into the the common area, Angelo discovers serval large talbes at which there are several of the men from last night sitting.  Also in the room are several new commers that he does not know. At his entrance, The Bonebreakers stand up and the one named "Sneaker" approaches and says ""Crusher is in the back office awaiting you sir"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Excellent Sneaker, you men are doing a great job of recruiting this morning." Angelo heads for the back office hopeful that things are going as well as they appear.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 28, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Agelo enters the back office and finds Crusher sitting at a desk. Crusher looks up and says "Welcome back, it has been a busy morning"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Approach the door, and try it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 29, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Approaching the door and placing his hand upon it, the door swings inward without sound revealing a long winding staircase leading to the upper battlements. The stairmay is made from white and black marble with alternating colors in a  checkerboard pattern. The walls of the stairwell seemd to me made od silver white marble.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Ascend the stairway.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 29, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Excellent, that's what we need. I want us to be seen as moving forward and making things happen. Any activity from any of Roderick's people? What can I do?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Tetus begins to ascend the stairwll. After traveling the first quarter of the stairs, Tetsu begins to fill tired and begins to struggle with each step....There is 375 more feet of stairwell to ascend. Tetsu needs to make three fortitude and three will power checks and pair theme up....Post all three results...


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2005)

*Angelo - The office*

Crusher get up and says "Well first things First, let me show you to the office we have prepared for you...follow me if you would"  He thens walks out of the office behind the main room and ascends the stairs to the second level where he enters the large office facing the street. When Angelo enters, he finds that it has been cleaned and old but servicable furniture has been set up, a desk, two low couches, and 6 chairs., as well a an old but nice antique rug. Closing the door behind him Crusher says "No there has been no word yet but we lack the manpower to efffectivley patrol the streets and gather information. Right now i have all of my peopls patgroling the main streets and business and have let the lesser side streets and business go. I dont expect a move from Rodericks mens unitl later tonight or early tomorrow morning. Until they move, we have the steets and are trying to screne new members.  What are your orders?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu rolls 1d20+6, getting [15,6] = (21) Fortitude

Tetsu rolls 1d20+9, getting [16,9] = (25) Will

Tetsu rolls 1d20+6, getting [7,6] = (13) Fortitude

Tetsu rolls 1d20+9, getting [12,9] = (21) Will

Tetsu rolls 1d20+6, getting [9,6] = (15) Fortitude

Tetsu rolls 1d20+9, getting [14,9] = (23) Will

OOC: ('Cause I can't help but grumble a little   ) I sure hope the target numbers are reasonable -- forcing a Willpower AND a Fortitude check (3 TIMES, no less!) makes it just about impossible!


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Tetsu proceeds up the next 25 feet with just the felling of walking in a tough windstorm. The second 25 feet is passable but as he ascends the stais, Tetsu begins to get a little queasey in the stomach and has to grab the haidrail to steady himself. The last 25 feet passes with an incrediable migraine type headache settling over Tetsu's left eye. 

Arriving at the top, Tetsu finds a shutter draw across the doorway

OCC: Who ever said i was a nice dm ?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"First, keep up the good work. You've done very well already. Did you get any rest? As you say we could have a busy night. As you say, we don't have the manpower to hold all the streets. Let's make sure the word is out that Roderick's old gang needs to relocate or die. Be sure people know we'll be generous if they give us information. Have you been in touch with Thaddeous? If not I'll need to see him. Be sure our presence is felt around the businesses he's been courting. They need to feel reassured. Finally, when you get some intelligence on any of the old gang members inform me. I'll personally provide the extra force to take them down." He gestures at the room around him and glaces out the window at the view. "Nice work, I love the rug."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2005)

*Angleo - The Office*

"Thaddeus dropped by around Lunch time and said he had called on a few of the merchants you had chatted with last night. Said he would be in around 8 o'clock tonight to talk with you."  Rubbing his eyes Crusher continues "No i have not slept, I kept control until you get around appointing a daymaster and a nightmaster" Crusher ignores the comment about the rug or pehaps he is tired and it does not really register.

"Okay, we will keep the men on the street but we do need more muscle etiher contract or membres."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"There seems to be no shortage of recruits downstairs. I'd prefer to avoid hiring much outside muscle. It would be best to keep things confined to our little neighborhood as much as posible until we get established. We don't want to arouse the attention of any outside gangs that might see Roderick's death as an opportunity to grab some turf. Why don't you get some rest and I'll hold down the fort a while. I look forward to what Thaddeous has to add. He seems a resourceful fellow."


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

"Okay, I will be in the upper rooms. Sneaker has been heading the premlinary interviews so just tell him what you want" Glancing down to an old batterd but very very high quality timepiece he says "It is a quarter till 7. I will catch a few hours of sleep and will be ready to move by say 12. is that okay?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

_I've come this far, I'm not about to stop now!_ 

Open the shutter.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2005)

"That sounds good. I'll chat with a few of the new folks and try to get a feel for the mood on the street." Angelo will interview a few of the new recruits to get an idea of what they are hopeing to find and what the talk on the streets is. He will do this until Thaddeus arrives.

OOC: Gather Information (1d20+8=13)


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Pushing the shutter aside, Tetsu steps out onto the balltments and into a briallant pool of sunshine. However as the tower is being buffeted by winds and their are strong storm clouds rolling towards the lonly tower from the sea. Waves are breaking higher and higher agaisnt the towers lower level and the harsh cry of ravens can be heard high overhead.

Next


----------



## J. Alexander (Sep 30, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Interviewing perhaps 6 or 7 of the individuals, Angelo gets the impression that most are just looking for any type of steady work. The age range of the applicatnat is anywhere bewteen 15 to 18 with a few loder indiviudal sprinkled in. Angelo quickly discerns that most of the older boy who would be older have already found a profession in the nieghborhod, are alreay so called toughs or have moved on to other areas in the seach of employment, Most of the excitment centers around the fact that someone has finally dealt with Roderick, curiosity as to what the new peson may be like, and an honest desire to find work, any type of work that will help their parents, their own orphan self and generally furnish them with the means of providing a dry roof and food for themeself. By their looks, few if any, have any major street experiece other than adolescent fights.



Promplty at 8;00 pm, Sneaker knocks on the office door and announces that Thaddeus is here and would like to speak with you.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

At the interviews, Angelo will try to make it clear he is a man of business and wants properity and jobs for everyone. However, he will also let it be known that those who don't share his vision will join Roderick. He will tell Sneaker to send Thaddeus right in and rise to greet him. "Welcome, do come in and have a seat. What do you think about the changes we've wrought in the past 24 hours?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Is there anywhere for Tetsu to go from here?  Anything else to look at or see in the tower or its surrounding area?  What else can he see from where he is?  Is he at the top of the tower, or is there a way to get further up?  Possibly more rooms?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

As Tetsu steps to the seaward facing battlements he notices that the storm is closing in on the tower from all directions forming a dark circle that is getting smaller and smaller. To the north their is a very small ray of light that is offering back lite to the storm clouds as if trying to pierce them and illuminate the tower. A jagged flash of lighting then pierces the backlite stormclouds and stikes the tower and Tetsu who is standing upon it.



The next morning Tetsu awakes in a damp bed  and one of the worst hangovers he can ever remember having had.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2005)

*Angelo - The office*

Thaddeus enters the office and assumes a seat on one of the soafas. "Good to see you up and about. It has been a very busy evening. It looks as if the neighborhood was more ripe than I thought. Word on the street has it, that most of the merchansts are serisoluy discussing about backing us with tiths"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu goes down to the kitchen, rummages around for the ingredients for the best Dwarven hangover cure he can remember.  He makes two of them, downs the first and sips on the second.  As he's sipping his second cure-all, he will (assuming it's still early enough and Etta's not yet awake) begin preparing a hearty breakfast.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tetsu - Breakfeast*

After fixing the remedies, Tetsu's stomach settles down somewhat but he still has a slight throbbing headache. It takes him about 45 minutes to complete breakefeast. Once complete a familar tug occurs on his left leg .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tetsu*

He'll find something to feed the cat as well.  Once breakfast is completed, he'll put it aside to stay warm and go sit on the 'porch' sipping a cup of coffee.  Once Etta wakes up he'll join her for breakfast.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo takes a seat behind the desk. "Wonderful news! Part of the credit has to go to Crusher's crew. I'm sure the blood on the streets got everyone's attention. We need to tone that down now and get some order as quickly as posible. I'm worried about some of Roderick's men though. I'd like to put a few more in the ground to make sure the rest scatter far and wide. Any leads on what they might be up to?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 2, 2005)

*Tetsu - Breakfeast*

Tetsu sit on the porch perhaps for 20 minutes or so before he hears Etta coming down the stair case.  From his perch, Tetsu observes that the sun rises almost in a direct path from the water tower to the tower he is in. Contendly snoring in his lap, Mrrr, shows her displeasure at being ejected from her nest by sticking a claw in Tetsu' leg as he walks past her after getting up from his seat to head into the kitchen. 

Once in the kitchen, he notices that Etta is dressed in sleeping attire that is hevily emborderd with silver runes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 2, 2005)

*Angelo - The office*

"Well word on the street has it that they are planning a response. They are supposdly being lead by Roderick's brother Raderick who is out for blood. If you can belive it he is even more brutal and stupid than Roderick and Roderick always had to keep him on a short lease. I would  expect them to strike sometime tonight. There most likely target would be here, or againct Crusher and his crew..


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"What do you think? Do we have the forces to stand up to them in a face to face fight. I'd rather kill them in an open battle than have to go pick them off one by one. I welcome the challenge. I tried to let it be known that I'd be here tonight. I rather them attack us here. How well do we know the surrounding buildings and any sewer tunnels in the area? We need to know their most likely means of attack and close off any that would give them a clear advantage. Do you have people who can set some traps and do a little inspecting?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will greet Etta warmly and escort her in to breakfast.  Make idle chat at least until breakfast is over, and after that until she's ready to broach the subject of the dreams.


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 4, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*

The evening's sojourn in the library had prove friutful in some ways, barren in other.  Lucien realized he would have to update the maps for the later parts of his journey when he had travelled closer to his destination.  The letter of assistance from the Father Superior would definitely be vital to the completion of his task.  Deciding to plan on provisions for just the trip through the Unclaimed Lands, he toted up a sum in coinage he would need, then figured how much he could reduce that by drawing rations here at the Abbey.  With totals in mind, he returned to his cell for final prayers, and a good night sleep.  He would discuss the funds with the Father Superior in the morning, draw goods from the abbey kitchens, and start his journey after morning vespers.  He thought fifteen silver pieces would be enough, along with an additional week's worth of rations and feed for Trelayne.


OOC:  Sorry to have been so long with this reply, guys.  Working two jobs has been cutting down on my online time.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

With a look of thought upon his face Thaddeus says "Well i dont know about all that. My best guess is that RAderick will be able to muster 10 perhaps 15 diehards to help him out. Their most obivious targets would be Crusher and his crew and this new office with you in lair..........As to the other....i really dont know this section of town....Crusher will be your best bet , he knows lots of little secrets


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Finishing her breakfeast Etta enages in the small talk as if her skill at making such is coming back. ABruptly she looks at Tetsu and says "Did you dream last night"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2005)

*Brother Lucien - Trip Preparations*

As Brother Lucien steps to the courtyard to begin his journey, he finds his horse already prepaared as well as three sturdy pack mules. The addition of the other two is somewhat of a suprise to him. As he begins inspecing them, a fellow brother comes up and says " The Father Superior, will see you at your leisure"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Vividly!"

Describe the dream exactly to Etta.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Taking a sip of her tea, Etta at remains silent for a bit as if lost in thought. Finall she speaks "The animals are signs of noble purpose and regal bearing that is most often associated with royalty. From you description of your earlier dream, it would seem to reiforce the interputattion of Gyneede especialy as it lies to the east. As for the tower, if it is indeed Gwneedde, then it may well signify the struggle it has had with the D'shai Empire for over two hundred years. A struglle that often breaks out in open warfare. The storm clouds are the most obivious. Forces are gathering against Gwneeed and will soon assail it from all sides. The light from the north would indicate that help for Gwneedye will come from the north or that their allies in the north are the only ones who can counter the gathering strorm while Gwyneede maintains it ground"

Any questions so far ?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I will consult with Crusher on such matters. What about our lady friend from last night (the barmaid) do you think we can set her up in business with her girls? That's a trade we can't aford to loose control of. I have another matter I'd like to discuss. What can you tell me about a local character calling himself the 'Honest Man'?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

As they discuss the barmaid and her sideline, Angelo and Thaddeus come to the decesion to have Thaddeus schedule a meeting with her either late tonight or tomorrow monring"

Looking somewhat startled when hears that name Thaddeus says "The Honest Man".."where did you hear that from"  pausing he says "Yeah i know a little about him"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Glad he is able to startle Thaddeous, he says, "I have reason to believe that Roderick either tried to move in on the man's territory or tried to form and alliance and was soundly rebuffed."  

OOC: I had to do a little reading back, I had forgotten the letter in Roderick's pocket from the 'Honest Man'.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

"Well if he is dealing with "The Honest Man" he either had or Knew something of itnerste to him or he was way foolish. "The Honest Man" controls the gambling and the docks in this city where as "The Upright Man" controls the prostitution and loan sharking. Either one is very dangerous to deal with and way beyond Rodericks league. If it is a territory thing, then we may be in serious trouble. With a war going on here in a margianl neighboorhood, he may well take it over to prevent future problems with guys similar to Roderick"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2005)

"Sounds like we may need to asure these two Gentlemen that we are going to be good neighbors. I really want to hit the opposition hard and try to deal them a blow that will quell opposition for a while. I fear the trick will be doing that without attracting too much negative attention."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 5, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Leaning back in his chair Thaddeus says "Well depneind on how much coin we can raise, the easiest way would be to hire all those lingering outside, amring them somewhat, mixing one or two of crushers men in with them for experiecne and letting them roam the streets looking for any of Rodericks men or anyone else plying their trade and having them deal with um"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"I think I understand you, so far.  Anything else?  Any questions for me about details of the dream I may have missed?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 6, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Continuing the thread of conversation, she asks "Did you see anything that you though was out of the ordinary or anything that makes your curious?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Actually, I have numerous questions -- both about the dream and about the preparations."

Regarding the dream:

What would the wandering garden symbolize?
Are the materials of construction of the tower and grounds important?
What do the Raven cries symbolize?
What does it mean that I became unusually tired as I ascended the staircase?
If the storm clouds are the D'Shai Empire, what are the waves -- they are getting higher as well, and seem to threaten the foundation of the tower.
What does the lightening strike symbolize?
Finally, why did the lion bare his fangs at me, then allow me to pass?

Regarding the preparations:

Why poison me?  And why the matching robes?

Tetsu will work these questions into a conversation about the dream.  They are not listed in any particular order, and he'll ask them as openings for them occur in the talk.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I am willing to spend what we've got and try to raise more. We have our list of people and popular hang outs. Do you think they realize we have such good intelligence on them? It would be nice to take a few of them by surprise on their home turf quietly. Crusher is very good at getting more information."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 6, 2005)

*Angelo - The office*

"No, i dont think they are really expecting anything. I figure it is a 50/50 chance of them moving tonight or taking the night to plot and build up their courage with spirits. If we stike all their dwellings and local hangout tonight I imagine we could nab several"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 6, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Tetsu contiuse his conversation and the following answers are developed.

What would the wandering garden symbolize?

Gardens can symblizy life and or the energy of life. A growing garden depending on what it is planted with and if it is planted in a pattern can be a strong focus of life energies.

Are the materials of construction of the tower and grounds important?

The materials used in the creation of anything is important. Some you use for strenght, some for beauty, some to hold heat, some to cool, some to ward and some to summon. The trick is getting the proper materails in their proper porpotions in order to achieve maximum effect.

What do the Raven cries symbolize?

Ravens are generally the hairbringer of ill news or death. There is an old saying that one should always pay head to "Once a Ravin Cries, someone surly is soon to die"

What does it mean that I became unusually tired as I ascended the staircase?

"Several meanings can attach themself. In order to ascend the stairs you had to overcome the wards thus an act of will or force that required energy to overcome"

If the storm clouds are the D'Shai Empire, what are the waves -- they are getting higher as well, and seem to threaten the foundation of the tower.


"As you said, the waves threating the foundation. Thus something is at work that threatens the foundation of the towers strenght


What does the lightening strike symbolize?

"Most likely some type of magical/divine force"

Finally, why did the lion bare his fangs at me, then allow me to pass?

"Lions are prideful creatures, they dislike having to ask for help even when it is necessary and often once the crises is over turn on their former allies"

Why poison me? And why the matching robes?

"In order to enter the dream world you  must have a quide and you must leave your earthly body. The onset of death opens the dream world, had you not be strong enought to reach the top of the tower you would have died. The robes help me in the quiding process"


Etta then sits back , takes a sip of tea and allows Tetsu to ponder her answers.


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 6, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Thank you, Brother.  I will join him in his office in a moment."

Lucien takes a minute or two to examine the extra mules and their loads, surprised by the additional largesse from the Abbey.  He then heads to the Father Superior's office.  Once there, he knocks on the door, and when bidden enter, comes and kneels before the older holy man.  

"I must thank you, Father, for your generosity, I did not wish to put any additional burden on the Abbey.  Three mules are three times what I thought I might need."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 6, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

The mules are loaded with a varity of food stuffs, water skins, a couple of bags or charocal, a couple of faggots of wood, and weirdly enough each has a 15 x 15 leather tarp withe metal rivet holes boarderd in brass about every 12 inches. (think tarp). Additionaly there is sevarl small laterns, a small keg of lamp oil (5 gallons)  and various dried food stuffs.

As he enters the father superios office and assumes his pose, the Father Superios simple says "You have a long pilgrimage ahead my son, may the blessing of the light be with you and may this be a beacon for you when times get dark". He then places a simple crystal sphere set in a silver orb and on a heavy silver chain aorund Luciens Neck.'  Saying another blessing in a touge that Lucien does understand. "do you have any questions my son"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Why did the lion bare his fangs at me, and then allow me to pass?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2005)

"I had at first thought to allow them to gather and then strike them await them like a spider in her web, but on reflection I think we'd be throwing away an excellent opportunity to get the jump on them. When Crusher's had a little time to rest we'll set about planning." Angelo takes out his list. "You have a better handle on who we should consider the biggest threats. Who do you think we should try and catch?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 6, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

"Why did the lion bare his fangs at me, and then allow me to pass?"

'Lions are noble creatrues and the male of the species very solitary. To see the need for help and to accept it goes against this nature often turning allies into enemeis or at least unwanted associates after the need for cooperation has passed. The lion simple bared it's fangs to show it's distaste at needing help but also as a warning to serve it's interst faithfully"

OCC: Thought I had answered that one earlier, must have accidentaly edited it when i was applying the color...Confused Yet - (evil smirk)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 6, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Looking at Angelo's List, Thaddeus points to five names and offers the following description

     RAderick - Roderick Brother and a brtual enforecer in his own right. The most likely leader of tRodericks gang at this point.

    John the Whale - a large heavy set enformcer who is perhaps the most serious individual threat among the potiential advisors. He is a ex-caravan guard and is quite good with a short sword.

     Pejon - The treasuer/collector of Rodericks crew. He will know most if not all of the sources of Rodericks taxes and tithes. Eliminate him and you elimnat their access to established revunes througout the neighboorhood as no one else will really know who all is suppose to be paying the dues.

     Port - Leader of a semi inependt crew much like the Bonebrekers. The are in fact larger than the Bonebreakres but are not as organized or tite a unit. An accomodation could be reached perhaps with them.

     Leon- A real turd. He handles all of the rough stuff such as breaking legs, the forced rapes etc...no one will miss him but a sneakey nasty customer for sure.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"A nice concise summary, thank you." Angelo ponders for a moment. "I think we'll have to take out Raderick reguardless, he'll come to us. I think we'll improve the moral of the area if Leon's demise or at least the display of his remains is very public. Do you think we can enter a negotiation with Port? If we can get them to commit to a ceasefire for talks that would make it much easier to clean up the rest. We made need to take out John the Whale to prove our mettle. If everyone considers him the big dog our percieved power will go up if we defeat him. I want to get Pejon into Crusher's capible hands for a through questioning." He shrugs, "Does that sound like a reasonable plan to you?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"OK, is there anything I'm missing?  I've asked all the questions about the dream I can think of, but you are the expert -- do you think there's anything else we need to cover?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 7, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Taking a sipof wine, Thaddeus goes silent for a moment the speaks "They are an infection, I say we cut it out once and for all, that way we dont have to worry about a reoccurence,. I do agree about Pejon he could prove most informative. Now as to Port, if we take him out, then his crew will most likely come over one by one or flee the area...just depends on what you want. If we leave his crew intack then he has a power base, break him and the crew will become ours by default."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 7, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

After his last question, Etta goes silent and distant. When about 20 mintues have went by in silence she begins to speak at last. "I dont know Master Dwarf, you have periolus dreams. I sense a dark evil force beginning to stir and your dream is just an opening move in what will  I fear be a long game. It could take years to play out with all the suffering that entails. You can only hope for further dreams to guide you"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Alright, let's plan two opperations for tonight. Taking Pejon and taking out Port. If we can accomplish those two we'll be off to a good start. I expect we'll hear from some of the others and so must be prepared for a fight as well."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 8, 2005)

*Angelo -  the office*

Thaddeus looks at Angelo and says "How do you propose to take them out?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo waggles his fingers in a parody of arcane spell casting. "How many of our men will I run off if I start flexing my arcane muscles?"  

"We have to find them first. Chances are good I can slip in unseen to put Pejon to sleep. I'd rather see Port go down in a fight to increase our rep, but again I'd likely have to use magic. If I have a few seconds of privacy before the fight starts I could enhance myself and a companion enough to take him without overt magic perhaps?"  

Angelo tries to gage Thaddeous' reaction to all this sense motive (1d20+7=27)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 9, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Reflecting on Angelo's comments and gestures, Thaadesu takes a minute to gather his thoughts and says "I dont really know, Magic if very uncommon and gives most of the willies unless it is associated with the Light. One thing is for sure, you start thorwin magic and they are gonna crap down both legs and run for cover. The only drawback is that it may draw the attention of a local Sniffer and the Hounds.....but that is slim really, the duke keeps them on a very very short lease"

OCC: Angelo senses that Thaddeus is telling the truth and that one of the ones crapping down both legs mite be him should he be on the wrong side of the castings"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 9, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Despite what they told you in church as a lad, magic is a simple formula and requires no dark packs with hell spawn. If it will make folks feel any better, I started out as a simple bard and much of my magic is of that legal light blessed sort." He sighs, "yes, I knew that we'd have to consider sniffers at some point. I'll have to be careful about public displays. So where can we find out two targets of choice this evening do you think?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 10, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

"Off the top of my head I would think either their house, their usual bar, or perhaps a brotherl"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Very well, Lady.  I thank you for your assistance, and I'll be counting on you to help me with the understanding of any more dreams I might have.  I suppose I'll need to be on my way soon.  It seems I'm needed in Gwynedde to stave off some catastrophe, and I'll also need to get started soon if we're to begin repopulating this lovely valley.

Do you perchance have some means of communication over long distances?  I'll likely need to consult with you regarding both new prospects for our valley and my dreams, and in either case waiting for a regular courier probably won't be a viable option."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2005)

"We'll need to get some eyes out. I hope to pin them down. I'd rather take Port in public, but beggers can't be choosers."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

Looking at Tetsu somewhat hesitantly Etta says "Well i think I may have saw something down there in the strong room that may be of use to us. Come with me." She then leads Tetsu down into the cellar to one of the locked doors. Producing a key she opens the door only to reveal a short hallway with black and white marble tiles etched in what appears to runes. Cross over the tiles Etta arrives at another door. This door is of the highest quality steel and has an odd shaped key hole. Producing the key, Ettat unlocks the door. Turning to Tetsu she says "You will have to push it open, it is normanlly to heavy for me to manage by myself"

Care to make strength roll?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 10, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Thaddeus looks at Angelo and says "Then we play a waiting game until they are spotted. I say let it be known there will be a handsome reward for any news that leads to us finding either one of them and let others do the work. Make it big enough and they may well run for cover or be betrayed. Funny how an offer of money does that ya know"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"You have the right of it. I don't think it would be wise to spread our good people too thin. We would make them too vulnerable if they were out combing the streets in small numbers. Do you think 10 gold would get us some information? Perhaps 20?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 10, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Thaddeus looks a bit statled at the mention of 10 gold pieces and goes white when angelo ups the figure  to 20 gold "In this neighborhood you have got to be kidding for 5 gold his closet friend would think about selling him out....at 10 he would think of turning himself in..for 20 his own mother would give him up. For 2gold we should get all the infomration we need"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Thank you Thaddeous, have you ever consider a career as a bean counter? You could be quite good at keeping expenses down. Can you make this happen get the word on the street that we are paying for information, or should we ask Crusher to handle this?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 10, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

"Well, I have always been partial to money and making it go as far as possible for sure...but no not any real tohught, not much of a living in that in this neighborhood, once upon a time maybe but not now.   No, i can take care of it, give me about an hour and I will be back, you should start having some information withing the next 90 minutes or so, so have some people ready and of course ahve the cash on hand to be seen by all"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo hands over 10 gold in mixed coin--5 of it in gold. "That should be enough to get everyone's attention if you show it around a little."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2005)

*Angelo - The office*

Reaching into the pile, Thaddeus takes 3 gold pieces, 2in gold and the rest in mixed coins. "Keep the rest on the table, I will show the two gold and perhaps distribute a few coppers.....you s hould have some infomration soon...be ready to act..."  Thaddeus then leaves the office and heads off downt he street


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 11, 2005)

*Brother Lucien Montrose*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As he enters the father superior's office and assumes his pose, the Father Superior simply says, "You have a long pilgrimage ahead, my son.  May the blessing of the Light be with you and may this be a beacon for you when times get dark."  He then places a simple crystal sphere set in a silver orb on a heavy silver chain around Lucien's Neck, saying another blessing in a tongue that Lucien does understand. "Do you have any questions, my son?"





Hefting the orb, Lucien admires its facets.  "Truly, Father, a beacon of the Light, indeed.  With all of your aid for this journey, even the foulest scions of the Dark must 'ware standing in my way.  Do you have any personal message you would have me deliver along my journey by simple word of mouth?  Do you have any additional advice to add to my plan of journey  that your wisdom would impart?  If so, then I listen with open ears and ready mind.  If not, then I await the letters I must deliver from your hand, and then I will be ready to depart before the heat of the day does begin.  I thank you for your blessing."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I'll be ready."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2005)

*Brother LUcien*

Pausing for a moment of though the abbot says "Walking in the LIght can be both difficult and dangerous, remember even thoug the path may seem gray, light is still present"

Wit that the abbott dismisess Brother Lucien and he is escourted from the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 11, 2005)

*Angelo - The office*

Thaddeus gets up and leaves the office. Roughly 15 minutes after he leaves, there is a knock at the door. Angelo hears Crusher say thru the door "May i come in there have been some developments"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Sure come on in, what's has happened."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 12, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Crusher enters teh office and looks visiable rested. 'So far just a few minor skirmishes within the district, but nothing the street guys could  not handle. Seems as if they are slightly disorganzied and making uncoordinated efforts in two and three men groups which we quicly overwhelm as were running overlapping 7 men roving patorls. We dont cover as much ground that way be when we do find somthing we can hit hard...The big push should come tonight"

What do you want us to do ?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Looking at Tetsu somewhat hesitantly Etta says "Well i think I may have saw something down there in the strong room that may be of use to us. Come with me." She then leads Tetsu down into the cellar to one of the locked doors. Producing a key she opens the door only to reveal a short hallway with black and white marble tiles etched in what appears to runes. Cross over the tiles Etta arrives at another door. This door is of the highest quality steel and has an odd shaped key hole. Producing the key, Ettat unlocks the door. Turning to Tetsu she says "You will have to push it open, it is normanlly to heavy for me to manage by myself"
> 
> Care to make strength roll?




Tetsu rolls 1d20+2, getting [20,2] = (22) STR Roll


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo reviews his conversations with Thaddeous. "I think if he can get us some solid information on those two targets we can accomplish much. I think two opperations plus defense will be about all we have the resources for this evening, do you agree?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 13, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Dream*

With a mighty heave, Tetsu sets his shoulder into the door and pushes. Slowly, very slowly the door begins to give way and after what seems an hour. the door reaches a pivot point and then becomes easy. When the door is fully opened, Etta steps into the room and waves a hand. Light becomes to come down from the ceiling and from scatterd wall scones revealing a large 50 x 150 x15 room filled with enclosed bookcases of varying sizes running around the permieter of the room. The Center of the room is domnated by long tables upon which objects have been placed as well as the odd stand alone pieces.

"We should find someting in here"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 13, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

'Well i dont know aobut two, not if we want to keep people on the street like were doing. But i really dont hink we can plan anything till more infomration developes. It is still early in the game"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"If you'll tell me what we're looking for, I can help you search!"

Tetsu will unabashedly look through the items in the room.  He'll not try to unlock anything that's locked up, or to use anything, but he will definitely browse curiously.


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 13, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*

With the Father Superior's blessing and gift lightening his spirit, Lucien returns to the courtyard.  He slips the crystal underneath the black tabard of the Order that he wears over his armor.  He insures Trelayne's saddle girth is properly cinched so nothing chafes, and checks the mules to confirm their packs will ride comfortably.  Finally, with all in preparedness, he says his goodbyes to the other acolytes with whom he has been friends, vaults into Trelayne's saddle, and leaves the Abbey.  The long road lies before him, and he rides on his mission with a smile on his lips, and the Light over his heart.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Agreed, we'll maintain a defensive posture, but pick your teams for the two opperations. We'll do them sequentually, rather than at the same time. Which ever bit of solid information comes in first will determine our action. I'll take part in both opperations."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tetsu -  The Dream*

"Hmmmmmm" Etta says "I think items of that nature were stored on the second row about four or five tables down.. Just remove the dust clothes and see what in on the talbes, there should be a few rings,  a couple of books, a scrol or two, some wands, several helms...and assorted odd and ends.

"How many talbes you wana take the covering off, and how many doors you wanna open on the cabniates"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 14, 2005)

*Brother Lucien - The Journey*

Setting forth from the Abbey, Brother Lucien makes good time along the western spur of the Military Road. Oh nis first day he makes a good 30 miles arrives at the first inn/waystation.
He notices that there is a small patrol of "The Brotherhood" in residence at teh inn.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 14, 2005)

*Angelo - The office*

"Okay i will go see about assembling the teams. Any other items you wish for me to take care of "


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Now comes the hard part. We wait." Angelo sends Bodie on a little recon flight of the area.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 15, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Bodie takes off in silent flight and Angelo is left to wait in the semi silence of his upstairs office. The sound of soft voices and at time haggling is heard coming from the common room just below. Pacing to the window at times, he sees a steady stream of young men entering and leaving the downstairs office with perhaps a que of about 15 or so left to go before there is an end to this days applicants.

Glanicing at his pocket watch, Angelo notices that roughly 30 minutes has past and he feel the familar stirrings of impatence and frustartaion at the inactivity when a familar tug pulls on his mind.

"Several groups are stirring, do you want to see them/"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will look around curiously, taking covers off of tables and opening cabinets.

As Etta hasn't told him exactly what they're looking for, he'll examine as much as he can while she searches for the item(s) she came down here for.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo responds to the mental communication, "Yes, please show them to me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

Wandering along pulling off table clothes and dust covers, Tetsu finds an odd assortment of times on the tables. Each table has a wide an varying invtroy and from Ettas comment, he discerns that they all must be grouped by funtcion rather than by rings here, staves heres, charing here, cloakes here etc.....

some of the oddoties that do catch his eye are  several large statues of cenetaurs and trees, a coulpe of normal sized human statues in various poses.......several 15 x 10 paintings, several bronze door jambs, a couple or ornate chairs, thrones etc...

The cabinater along the walls seem to be filled with books and scrools as each door Tetsu opens reveals these items.

Anything in particular you really want to examine


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Within a few minutes, the scence start to materialzie in Angelo's Minds Eye.

The first scene is of three middle aged humans in disreputable garments  slinking into the neighborhood from it's souther border.

The second scence is of 4 yougish tuffs brazenly leaving a tavern called "The Fallow Sow" with clubs and daggers visible. One of the tuff actually stops and  busts a water barrel to test his club.

The Third Group is of 7 mean looking enforcer types, gathered in a back alley close to the office as if waiting for something.

The fourth group appears to be 10 or 12 heavily armend men approaching from the northwester quarer of the nieghborhho. They have also just left a bar called the "Groaning Spirit"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"You've collected quite an assortment of items down here, my lady!"

_I wish I knew a bit more about magic!  Some of this stuff might come in handy._

With a mischevious grin:  "If there's anything besides the communication device down here you think might help keep the skin of an adventuring dwarf in one piece, I'll accept either loans or outright donations to that worthy cause!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Thank you Bodie. Keep an eye on them, especially the three men to the south." Angelo pulls a flask and takes a long pull. Then he goes to the door and summons Crusher. "It's starting."  

OOC: Damn, forgot to order that buttermilk!


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

In response to his question, Etta says "Yes my father and his friends were very proud of their collection. They devoted their life to salvaging as much as they good from the Hounds and from the loss of their homes and property." 

Continuing on down to the table she metioned earlier, she asks "Something large or something small"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

In response to his summons Crusher enters the office and says "What have you heard?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"You've seen my dreams, and glimpsed the fortunes held in store for me.  I would humbly accept such as you deem would be most useful in my future."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2005)

"More than a half a dozen tough looking enforcers are gathered in a nearby alley. A small group of young punks just left the 'Fallow Sow' trying to find some trouble. A larger better equiped group just left the 'Groaning Spirit'. Finally, a group of three older men is slipping into the neighborhood on the south side. I think we need to hit the group in the alley hard and fast. Some of our less seasoned people should be able to handle the punks. We'll need better men to take care of the stronger group. Finally, we'll have to confront the older men."


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 18, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

Lucien dismounts from Trelayne in the stableyard and leads him and the mules into the stable.  He asks for a box for Trelayne and another for the mules from the stable hand, with good feed for all.  (Oats for Trelayne if there are any available.)  With his steeds' comfort taken care of, he goes to the inn to arrange for room and board for the night.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

"Well dangerrous roads for sure for you, that is uncontestable. I would wager something defensvie or perhaps warnings. You really dont have the talent to stand against the sniffers and or houds, so sometype of ward against divine magic would also be helpful".

"However i can not choos for you, the world of dreams dictates that others may not act for you without changing the events. You must be the one to choose your path."

Abrublty stopping at a table she says "Here we go, these may do well pointing to several small boxes on a table. Each box is perhaps 12inches long by8 inches wide by 6 inches deep. The are made of a higly polised amber colored wood  that seems to have a goldish grain to it.
There are no hinges to the box as it is secured by a slidding top. The edges of the box and the lid are coverd with heavlily engraved roses and vines. "If i remember correctly, just place what you wish to send to me in this box and it will appear. The were used by my father and his friends to speed communication during the dark days. I will make sure to check it at meal times and just before i go to bed each night"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

With a glint in his eyes Crusher says "Come dowstairs in 5 minutes  i will have the men assembled and ready for you to detail"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2005)

Angelo proceeds downstairs and lays out the situation for the men. "This is the time when we have a chance to really be heroes and deal a terrible blow to the enemy and take this neighborhood."  Angelo uses his oratory skills to inspire the men. 

OOC: Inspire courage on the men 'An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.' It will only be good for 5 rounds after they leave me, but any who stay with me will have longer. How many men of what skill level do I have to work with?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 18, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Reviewing the men mustered by Crusher, Angelo is startled to find a suprising number. The core of the group is two ten man squads made up of the Bonebreakers membership. (2nd level street fighters) Then there are 3 five men squads made up of four new recruits and one 3rd level Bone breaker to give guidance to them"

We have 7 additional squads on patrol as we speak.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Okay let's send two of the 5 man recruit groups to handle the small group of young punks that just left the 'Fallow Sow'. That's more than two to one and should be adequate, but if they can link up with a patrol squad along the way even better. Send one of you best men to lead them. The first squad of regulars and the third recruit squad can tackle the larger better equiped group that just left the 'Groaning Spirit' with Crusher in the lead. Again pick up a patrol to add to your number if at all posible. Finally, I'll take the second squad and hit the men in the alley hard. Try to let the patrols know to keep an eye out for the three older men, but don't engage them. I have a bad feeling about those three. Once we've dealt with our assignments we'll regroup into a larger force and address those three."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

After Angelo finish his comments, the man called sneaker speaks up "You want it to be Dry or Wet Work"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Wards 'gainst Divine Magic sound most helpful -- I've had a few run-ins with servants of the Light who don't care much for my race, and believe (as you did) that all monastic orders are religious in nature, rather than spiritual.  If you'd be so kind as to point me in the right direction . . ."

Tetsu will also take the proferred box, so that he can communicate with his friend while on his journeys.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

Gesturing towards a table she says "there you are, but be careful that which can shiled shields both baneful and helpful blessings"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will examine the proferred table, and ask for an explanation of the properties of any items that strike his interest.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> After Angelo finish his comments, the man called sneaker speaks up "You want it to be Dry or Wet Work"




"Excellent question. I figure those men in the alley are about to attack me in my office and I plan to make an example of them. If I get my way that alley will be their graveyard. I am inclined to be more merciful with those just making trouble on the streets. I'm not asking you to murder anyone. However, I value my people over them. If you can handle them dry the do so, but if that will threaten your own safety, use whatever force you deem necessary. You are protecting the streets and the people of your neighborhood--in my book that is self-defense. Does every body understand that?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

Walking over to the table, Tetsu discovers it to contain numerour items all displayed on deep blue velvelt, much like a jewlers case, and covered with glass domes. There are a total of 5 rings, 8 medallions, one of which is in the shape of a small hammer, two rods, one cloack, a headband inset with moonstones, a dagger, a sword, an orb, a plain polished rock and a robe and three shields.

As he is examining the items Etta quitely steps up besides him and says "Those are your choices, each in turn will block diving magic to a greater or lesser degree"


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

Grinning at his comment Sneaker says "Okay lads we best be off" Having b een giving there directions, The other groups quickly set off leaving Angelo and his crew standing by the office.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo sets off for the alley at a trot leaving the others to keep up. When they are getting close he calls to Bodie for an update.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2005)

*Angelo - The Office*

As Angelo sets off his troops fall in line and he quicly narrows the distace to the alley. Getting closer to the alley, the link once again open and he sees the progress to date. No groupd have really moved an no combat has occured yet. Focusing on the alley, the image reveals the men taking swigs from a bottle and talking about who they are gonna hit tonight. No real prepartaion for leaving the alley can be discerned.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo motions for the men to wait a bit. With Bodie's aid Angelo notes the location of any look outs and moves in a little closer eager to find out who they plan to hit and how.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

Looking at the scene, Angelo is struck by the stupidty of the group in the alley. The alley itself is an L shape and they are roughly in the center in a slightly larger area much like a small courtayard. There are no lookouts that either Bodie or angelo can see. In Angelo's mind it ranks as amateur opponets.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: How big is the group? Not just number, but how much space are they filling in case Angelo decides to use an area effect spell. Can he hear what they are planning?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 20, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

The best estimate is the area forms a rectangle  some 12 fee wide running some 20 feet as opposed to the normal 6 foot width of the rest of the alley. From what little he can make out from all the now obvious drunken boasts is that the plan to just terrioze the neighbohod to show they are in control. Additionaly, they seem to be waiting on other members to join them.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2005)

Angelo steps back to the others, "Fall back a little men. I think I smell some dangerous sewer gases in the alley. The men there already seem to be suffering from the effects. I'm going to take a closer look."  With that Angelo steps up out of sight of his men and looses a fireball from his staff. He returns quickly to his men. "Damn, some fool must have struck a spark. Let's go see if we can do anything for the survivers." With that he rushes to the alley.  

OOC: Should take the whole group without undue collateral damage. Fireball (8d6=28)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 20, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

As Angelo completes his actions, there is a deafing roar and blast of heat and light that emits from the alley way. when angelo charges in , the men seeing his example follow  a bit recultalint. Arriving at the retangle, they discover the chared remains of seven indiviudal. Cleaning up the area as best they can, they are almost finihsed when the hear sounds coming down the ally


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Walking over to the table, Tetsu discovers it to contain numerour items all displayed on deep blue velvelt, much like a jewlers case, and covered with glass domes. There are a total of 5 rings, 8 medallions, one of which is in the shape of a small hammer, two rods, one cloack, a headband inset with moonstones, a dagger, a sword, an orb, a plain polished rock and a robe and three shields.
> 
> As he is examining the items Etta quitely steps up besides him and says "Those are your choices, each in turn will block diving magic to a greater or lesser degree"




Tetsu will examine the 7th medallion more carefully.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 20, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

Picking up the medallion, Tetsu begins to carfully examine it. Upon inspection he find that the hammer and it chain are made out of black cold iron and is icy cold to the touch. The hammer itself proably measure two inches in lenght and at the crosspiece some 2/4 of an inch in width.  Along the so called handle is a seriers of swirls/counterwirls leading up to the crosspiece itself.

Next


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"This one is interesting - could you tell me more about what it does?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo checks in with Bodie to see who is coming.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

Walking over to were Tetsu is examing the tables, she takes the medallion from his hands and closes her eyes. After a few seconds, she replies, "This will shield you from distance attacks to  a certain degeree as well as holy/blessed items."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 21, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights workd*

Angelo see four men approaching from the Lower L section of the alley. They have just entereded it.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Seeing no obvious means of escape Angelo gets ready for visitors. 

OOC: Could my men pass for the ones just lost to the fire in the dark if these are the people they were waiting for?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 22, 2005)

*Angelo - A Nights Work*

Thinking on it a bit angelo comes to the conclusion, that it is possible for the me to pass, providing they dont get to detailed in their conversation. etc...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

Tetsu will next ask about the cloak and the plain polished rock.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo quickly shares his plan and appoints the squad's commander to speak as Angelo might be recognized.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 23, 2005)

*Respons*

For Tetsu:

Looking at the cloak Etta says  "I belive this will shield you from divine divination devices and the ability for divine magic to track you" Pointing to the rock she says..."That laughing, is a bane to all caster of divine magic...it generates a null space around the caster...while if cancles divine, it amplifies arcane...so it must be used carefully"

For Angelo:

Accepting his instruction, the group begins to speak as if they were drunk. It is exaggerate for sure but angelo feels that if those approaching are also intoxicated it will not be really noticed...After a few minutes, three indivudal round the coner. The led one asks ""We Ready"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo whispers to the leader of his men. "Ask him to go over the plan one more time."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 24, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

Upon Angelo's order, the man speaks up and says "Were ready, were are we going" After a few mintues pause and answer comes back "Been a change in plans, we are gonna start ambushing the opposition members who are no larger than 3 in strenght. Raderick, is assembling several more groups  to go out later, but we are the first"  At that point he rounds the corner and sees then group.

Roll initative


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=9)


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 25, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

"What is going on here, where is Brock and his men"....he then proceeds to draw a wicked looking short sword.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will next examine the 1st and the 5th rings, and ask Etta about them.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo readies his staff and prepares to defend himself. "They are dead, as you shall be if don't drop that pig sticker right now."


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

As Angelo calls out his challlenge, the man who spoke earler, with a sudden snake like strike lashs out at Angelo. Before he can even start to think of his action, Angelo feels a searing pain across his ribs like someone has just taked a cheese grater and run it across his ribscage.  Angelo takes 11 points of damage.

your move


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Examing the rings and from what Etta says, both are very similar to rings of protection but they only provide the protection in regards to divine attacks. the 5th ring she states is considerable more powerful than the 1st.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Hmmm.  The stone, I think, is a little too . . . complicated . . . for my tastes.  Would I be remiss in asking to take the cloak, the 5th ring, and the 7th amulet?  Will these items work together?  I know little of magic, and so I do not know if my choices are wise.  Additionally, I do not wish to appear greedy, but I do wish to take every available precaution to insure the success of my quests - both the quest to aid Gwynedde and my quest to procure settlers for this valley."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

_Son of a serpent! He's gonna pay for that one.  _ The ends covered in frost and flame, Angelo lashes out with his staff (1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+1=6) 

OOC: What's his AC? Also, he takes one point of damage for hitting me. Damage for the two better rolls is 2d6+2=9, 2d6+2=6. If he isn't subject to either frost or flame let me know and I'll seperate that damage out.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Looking at Tetsu Etta thinks for a few seconds before replying. "Why dont we settle on the cloak with the understanding that should you need the others then i can send them to you with the boxes. In fact would it not be benefical for you to just look over the room and find things that you may need at one point or another, that way we can assembl them and get them to you when needed>"

OCC: Like Harrisburg?

For Angelo

In fury at being hit, Angleo stikes out at the opponets landing two might blows with each end of the staff. As each end hits, there is a brief blast of cold and or heat which futher rock the opponet. Turning some attention to the others around then, Angelo see them taking up combat postitions and thinks next round there is going to be a general melee.

OCC: His ac is 18


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo gets ready for his opponent's next attack and also tries to see how good his own men are as they join the fray.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 26, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

Squaring off agains his opponet, Angelo also see his men engaging in a somewhat hesitant manner. As they reach their opponets they seem to be handling it in a professional manner.

Unfortunaly for Angelo, he is distracted watching him men egnage in combat and seeing this, his opponet quickly makes an attack on him striking his side one again with a cheese grater feeling. angelo takes 5 points of damage. As he scores on Angelo, he says "This is the one boys, at him...we get him we win"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"My lady, I'll be happy to look over the items in storage and assemble a list of those things I might need.  The difficulty with your plan in regards to the two other items I asked about is that, should I need either of them it's a certainty I'll need them _immediately_.  With the things I'll be needing the ring and the amulet for, by the time I send for them, you notice that I've requested them and get them to me I'll either be dead or victorious -- either way I'll not need the items any more.  Not to mention I'll likely not have time in the middle of combat to get out my box, compose a message, send it, and then dig though my box for the items in the middle of combat.  Plus, I'll not lightly expose the box to the damage it could sustain in combat by taking it out in such a situation."

OOC: I'm not quite there yet - orientation is in Little Rock next week, and I'll start at Harrisburg on the 4th.  How is sunny California?


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Storeroom*

'Well if they are just a loan, I dont see a problem. You do realize that by carrying such anti divine magic if your ever discovered of questionsed bh the hounds or sniffers, problems will result. Perhaps very serious problems, as the church has long sought out and destroyed such items"

OCC:Actually wraped that up and went to Tulsa for a few days. Now back at home before i am off again. Fun FUn


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

With a thougth, Angelo calls upon the magic of his shield to blur his form. (20% miss chance) and tries to attack with his staff (1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=7, 1d20+1=5), but falters unable to get into the rhythm of this fight. "Get me and all you'll get is death boys." 

OOC: the attacker takes another point for hitting Angelo.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 27, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

Angelo opponet delays his attack as Angelo blurs his form kinda unsure what is happening. He then says "I told you boys, it was the demon spawn, be carful he is becoming trickey"


He then backs up 5 feet as do his followers. They are moving closer to the the allyway proper so as to reduce the number of attacks against them.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Resisting the urge to blast these ruffians with fire or lightning, Angelo takes his staff in the crook or one arm and raises his crossbow on its straps and lets fly (1d20+10=29) with a bolt (2d10+2=8) hitting their appearent leader.


OOC: threat check (1d20+10=21) Well nice to hit rolls, but the damage left a little something to be desired.


----------



## SirCaith (Oct 28, 2005)

*Brother Lucien Montrose*

Assured of a good room by the innkeeper, Brother Lucien has a good meal, and stays up for a while listening to the conversation in the tavern room, keeping an ear out for additional information about his next leg of his journey.  He retires earlier than most of the inn's tenants that evening for prayers, sleeps well, wakes early, and prepares for his next day's trip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 29, 2005)

*Response*

For Angelo


To the suprise of his new formed crew, Angelo appears to be retrating which causes the crew members to become anxious to the point they miss several of their attacks of opporuntiy as the trio is withdrawing to the ally entry. Sensing this Angelo quicly brings to bear his crossbow and successful scores a hit with his snap shot. His opponet seems to stagger a little then once again quick as a snake lauch his attack. In a flurry of moves, mulitple small object come flying at Angelo and his henchmen striking several. As they strike, their is a brief flash of fire, and the stuck henchmen begin to scream as fire begins to ignite on their body.

Roll a spot chek, then roll your attacks.


For Brother Lucien

Hearing rumors of distant troubles in the North for the gathered members of the Brotherhood, Brother Lucien does not really hear of anything interesting. Retiring to his room he quickl falls into a deep slumber. Waking early to do his morning devotions, Brotehr Lucien is startled to discover that as he does the opening forms of worship he is qucily drawn into a deep level of concious and feels a unearthly prescene surrond him. He gains an timpression of a ghostly hand stretching forth as in benedcition only to blank out at the moment it touches him. Waking from an aching back and a bad case of chills, Brotehr Lucien finds himslf laying prostate on the bedroom floor.

For Tetsu

"Oh well, just take the items its cold and damp down  here and full of to many memories. Lets go upstairs" With that she turns around and exits the room.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I can toss fire too."  With a quick gesture and some arcane words two rays (1d20+10=18, 1d20+10=11) shoot forth to strike (4d6+1=17, 4d6+1=21) the leader and one of his henchmen.

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=20)[/url
Angelo uses Scorching Ray, which is vs. their touch ac.


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 1, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Brother Lucien
> 
> Hearing rumors of distant troubles in the North from the gathered members of the Brotherhood, Brother Lucien does not really hear of anything interesting. Retiring to his room he quickly falls into a deep slumber. Waking early to do his morning devotions, Brother Lucien is startled to discover that as he does the opening forms of worship, he is quickly drawn into a deep level of consciousness and feels a unearthly presence surround him.  He gains an impression of a ghostly hand stretching forth as in benedcition, only to blank out at the moment it touches him. Waking with an aching back and a bad case of chills, Brother Lucien finds himslf lying prostate on the bedroom floor.




Moaning slightly from the pain, Lucien rolls unto his side to survey the room.  The door is still bolted as he left it the night before, and he does not notice anything disturbed.  He goes to the nightstand, and splashes water on his face.  He then looks out the window to gauge what time of day it is.  He also tries to remember of anything from his lessons that would explain what has just happened to him.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2005)

OOC: Todd, I will be out of town and likely unable to post until Friday.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 1, 2005)

*Response*

For Angelo

Upset at the attacks against his men, Angelo suddenly stretches forth his hands and an two searing hot rays spring forth striking the apparant leader and a henchmen. With a scream the man standing to the leaders immedialey left crumples and falls, smoke curling from his chest. The ray approaching the leader however seems to bounce off and hits the ground where it sizziles.

In response to Angelo attack, his men rally and begin to press home their attack. SEveral leave the fray in an apparant attempt to circle behing the opponets who are slowly retreating further into the alley. The opposition leader however reacts with a vengeance and 5 more darts spring forth striking his opponets and once again igniting and illiciting screams of pain as fire burst forth once again from therim wounds.

For Brother LUcien

Crawling to the wash basin and atttemtping to clean up, Lucien looks into the mirror just above it and is starled to see that his eyes are heavily bagged and that his overall appearce looks like death warmed over. Further there is a pounding in his skull that no amount of meditation can remove, in fact the pounding is such that Brother LUcien has problems even focusion on the prayer forms...Roll  a stamina check


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angered at the continued attacks on his men Angelo wades in with his staff once more and attacks (1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=23, 1d20+1=11) the leader. 

OOC: damage (2d6+2=10, 2d6+2=8)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Sorry.  Tetsu will follow her, of course!


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 6, 2005)

*Response*

For Angelo

Seeing him men, suffering from the fire dart attacks, Angelo becomes outraged and with a mighty bellow wades once again into the combat and quicly unleashes two mighty blows on the leader felling him quickly. Seeing him fall the other start retreating at a quickr pass down the alley. 

For Tetsu

Reaching the main room of the tower, Etta tunrs towards Tetsu (Guess you will want to be leaving me in the mornning"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Don't let them escape." Angelo speaks the words of power softly and makes an arcane pass with his hand that ends in a sharp geusture of his pointed index finger. Four Missiles (1d4+2=5, 1d4+2=4, 1d4+2=3, 1d4+2=4) of force dart from his fingers to strike the retreating men.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 6, 2005)

*Angelo  - A nights work*

Raising his hands, Angelo unleashes his attack stiking the retreating figures. Hearing an muffled thum coming from the darken ally way, Angelo hears his men say "We got um, they are on the ground unconcious"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Excellent work! We need a causualty assessment, who's wounded and how badly?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 7, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

Respong to his call for a damage assessment, Angelo finds most of his crew have been wounded by the fire darts and that 4 of them are pretty serious. A rough calcualtion would gage his crew to be about 30 percent combat effective.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo makes his way to the four most wounded. He takes out a wand and touches each man on the chest as he calls upon the magic. Then he calls upon Bodie to see how the other groups are faring. 

OOC: Cure light wounds 1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=7, 1d8+5=12


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2005)

*Tetsu*

"Yes, I expect it's time for me to take the next step.  I thank you for all of your help, Lady Etta.  I'll rise and prepare us a nice breakfast before being on my way tomorrow."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

As they seem to conclude their conversation, Etta pauses briefly at the stairs then starts up " In the monring then" and contuines up to her room. From the position of the sun, Tetsu gages he has a few hours left before sundown to contiure his investigation of the ruins.


For Angelo

Quickly healing his men (Roll a sense motive) Angelo restores his crew to a fighting unit.

Bodie reports that none of the others have engaged yet but that it should all be coming down withing the next 15 minutes or so.  From the opened link, Angelo guess he and his crew will be within supporting distacnce of serveral of the others should he wish to choose to move to their support. The link also show several other groups being marshalled throughout the neighborhood


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2005)

*Tetsu*

He'll head for his tower, then.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Bundle up the prisoners, strip them to undergarments, search them completely tie them securely and drop them at the office. "Gentlemen, I've been informed that more groups are gathering about the neighborhood, we need to move fast."  Set off toward the nearest new group. 

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+7=26)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2005)

*Response*

For Angelo

While healing his men, Agnelo gathers that they are less afraid of and more accepting of this type of magic, and the fact that he can perform "divine" magic does away with some of their fears.

Quickly setting off to the nearest group Angelo and close to them after about 5 miutes of trotting. As they near their target area, sounds of fighting can be heard.

For Tetsu

As Tetsu sets out for his chosen tower spot, his way is blocked at the doorway by the cat who is stretched forth in the sun by the threshold.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: I had hoped the healing would go over well. 

"Alright men, let's put down this trouble quickly. Break some heads." With that Angelo strides toward the sounds of battle his crossbow raised for action.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights Work*

Coming up to the fighting, Angelo sees one of the smaller roving patrols of the bonebreakers engaged in a stand up fight with several times their numbers. A quick glance suggests that they were abushed.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo tries to pick out a leader and fires his 
crossbow (1d20+12=15). "Aid your brothers in arms, show these people they can't come into our neighborhood and harrass us."  

OOC: Damage (1d10+1=5)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo - A night's work*

Angelo picks a rather large looking fellow out of the mix of opponets and fires his crossbow. following it's path, he sees the bolt strike the man in the upper left shoulder but it does not appear to slow him down. At his prompt, his crew of Bonebreakers join the fray and quickly even the numbers out. A general melee begins to enuse but it is more like a street brawl rather than a street fight.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo sizes up the battle and decides to wade in. He moves to the edge of the fight and attacks (1d20+8=20) one of the opposition that seems to be getting the better of one of the bonebreakers with his firey staff. 

OOC: Damage (2d6+2=10)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

Wielding his firey staff, Angelo lashes out at an opponet and delivers a stunning blow that causes the man to fall to the ground. Several opponets then move to take his place and lash out at Angelo with wicked clubs but miss him as the momentum of their movement caused their aim to be off. As several of their opponets have now falling, the originaly crew of Bone Breakers begins to rally and push the opponets hard from the center qucily driving a wedge bewteen the two wings of their attackers.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo takes on the new opponents with a whirlwind (1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=18, 1d20+1=2) of fire and ice. As his staff takes two of the foes he shouts encouragement to his men, "Beautiful work boys, just like a hammer striking an anvil. Show them who runs this neighborhood." 

OOC: Damage (2d6+2=9, 2d6+2=10)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

Sizing his opponets up, Angelo delivers to might blows, one to each opponet felling thim both with his whirlwind attack. However the momentum built up by his attack is to great for him to control his staff after the second attack causing his staff t o fly from his hands and land about 10 feet away. With the feeling of these two opponets and the ones taken down by his crew, the moral of his opponets breaks and they begin to flee the scene.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo scrambles to recover his staff. _Damn, I'm gonna have to start chalking my hands or something.  _ "Give them some blows to keep them running boys. Chase them out of the neighborhood." He selects a couple of men to take the fallen foes prisoner as before then trots off after his men to keep the rabble running. Once they are well and truely routed, Angelo will regroup his men and move on toward the next group of trouble makers.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo - A nights work*

After chasing the group to the boundaries of the neighborhood, Angelo pauses to regroup and reform his men. Refomed and combined with the smaller group, Angelo leads them forth once again. With Bodies help and guidance, Angelo successfuly leads his crew thru 5 small engagments and comes to the assistance of several partols of Bonebreakers dealing out street justice who are being beset by superior numbers. Completing his last resuce, Angelo looks up towards the sky and is startled to see dawn beginning to take shape. Looking at his men, he sees a very bruised and batterd lot before him, several sporting deep cuts and dark bruises but all are alive and to some extent hale. A professional guess would put them around 20 percent combat effective due more to fatigue rathen than actual wounds.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Hell of a night's work gentlemen, let's head back." Angelo picks a young man who still looks to have a little energy left and takes him aside. "Lad, these men have worked hard tonight and they deserve a proper meal. Is there a place that can serve up this lot?" Assuming he gets an afirmative he gets directions to the place then takes out a pair of gold coins. "I want you to take these and set the cooks to work fixing a hearty breakfast. I am going to place a little charm on you to speed you on your way. I think you'll enjoy it. You'll run like the wind this mornng." Once the boy is on the way he starts leading his men to the chow. 

OOC: Angelo casts expeditious retreat on the young man doubling his movement rate.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2005)

> For Tetsu
> 
> As Tetsu sets out for his chosen tower spot, his way is blocked at the doorway by the cat who is stretched forth in the sun by the threshold.




"Would you like to come along?  I'll be examining the underside of a tower in which I wish to set up residence."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 8, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Addressing the Cat, Tetsu is greated with a somewhat slow leisulry stretch by MRRRR and then moving as only a feline can, the cat places its two front paws into Tetsus Leg and begins the process of climbing up his leg to a suitable perch.

For Angelo

Picking out a 15 year old who is built like he could run all day, Angelo deliveris his instructions. In response to his questions the youth says "Well the "Bakers Daughter" usually has a good breakfeast. I will go to them."  As Angelo places the charm on the youth he notices something a little strange. Roll a spot check and a sense motive check"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: spot and sense motive (1d20+6=8, 1d20+7=24)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 9, 2005)

*Angelo - To Breakfeast*

With a tired mind and eyes Angelo thinks that the Youth has more energy than is right, especially after a long night of fighting. To his eyes, there is not a scratch on the youth who is running and he senses that the young man was happy to be picked by the "new boss" even if just for a plebian errand.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Shaking his head, unsure of what to make of the young man, Angelo starts off toward the 'Bakers Daughter' at the best pace it tired feet can make.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 10, 2005)

*Angelo - Breakfeast*

Angleo an his company arrive at the "Bakers Daughter" after about 20 minutes of slow easy walking. Several times along the route the men begin to fall behind and brief regroupings have to occur. Angelo senses that the men are bone tired...and are in fact suffering from combat fatigue given that they were in no fewer than 9 skirmese within a 10 hour time period

Arriving at the agreed upon resturant, Angelo discovers a modes size resturant located next door to a bakery. The scent of fresh hot bread and pastires fill the air and Angelo feels his stomach begin to rumble as it has been some 14 hours since he last ate.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo once more selects a still hale looking fellow and sends him to inform Crusher of the breakfasting. "Come now gentlemen, pick up your tired feet, a good meal will set you right." He motions the men into the resturant. "Everybody inside."  Angelo rounds up the straglers and follows them inside.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 10, 2005)

*Angelo - Breakfeast*

Ushering his men into the establishment, Angelo is greeted to the sight of several long tables that have been hasitly set up / cobble together in the dininng room. There are few other patterns lining the walls but the central dining area is dominated by the two tables which will seat perhaps 30 people. Each place has been haislty set with an off assortment of dishes/crockery and flatwear. Bakest of fresh bed and pasteries cover the table, covered by linen cloths from which steam rises. Pitchers of juice and even a few of milk can be seen on the tables as well as an assortment of jams and fresh bread. Approaching the crowd is a stirkingly lovely young lady perhaps 25 or so which long chestnut blonde hair dressed in a smiple gown with a white apron. "Welcome to the "Bakers Daughter" Gentlemen, if you will be seated you can start with our pasteris and such. The eggs and meat disehs will be abount another 10 minutes or so"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo smiles pleased at what he sees. _Of course I'm spending money as fast as I make it, but perhaps it will all be worth it._ "Thank you lady, a fine spread for my men. Your establishment is highly recommended and I can see why. Thank you for the fast work." He looks for the young man he sent ahead and proceeds to find a seat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu and friend will proceed to the tower sight to have another try at the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 11, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Tetsu and his companion walk back to the tower and questin and once again begin examing the door that they have cleared that apparently leads to the tower cellar. Moss and lichen cover the door which has not been apparently opened in some years. After about 20 minutes of scrapping the hinges, and door frame can been readily seen. 

For Angelo

Taking his seat, Angelo spies the young man in question sitting a few chairs down off to his left. His crew follows Angelo's example and begin to take seats and sit quitely.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo catches the young man's eye and raises his glass to him and nods approvingly. As the men take their seats he appraises them carefully. He thinks about the actions last night and considers who was scared, who was foolhardy, who was a natural leader? Getting a rumbling prompt from his stomach he also samples the pastry. 

OOC: I'm not looking for specifics, just making it clear that Angelo is trying to size up his people. He also casts a quick cantrip to clean himself up.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 11, 2005)

*Angelo - Breakfeast*

Seeing the "boss" fill his plate, the men at the table quickly  empty the baskets and pitchers on the table, which are quickly replaced with yet more steaming pastries and breads. Closely examing them, Angelo can really not find any fault at all. Raw true, but they stood their ground and bashed it out with their opponets even when their opponets were using edged weapons and drawing blood quickly. Musing that with training and good leadership and a sound supply depot to draw from, these guys could become a very strong force within a years time. Just as a thought is about to cross his mind, the door opens and several armend men, somewhat bloodstained enter the resturante, causing Angelo to lose his train of thought.

Looking up, Angelo spies Crusher and perhaps 12 other bonebreakers entering the dinner. "It was a good night for us, a very good night" Crusher booms as he walks to angelo and hands him a slip of paper.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"And for us." He waves a hand at the assembled company and continues in voice loud enough for nearby tables to hear. "These men fought bravely and tirelessly for us and for their neighborhood. I'm quite pleased." He takes the slip and makes a quick guesture over Crusher removing the blood and grime. Then he reads the slip. "Get something to eat."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2005)

*Tetsu*

If he can't get it open any other way, Tetsu will take the hinges off and take the door out of the frame.  Just for kicks and giggles, he'll make one more attempt to pull the door open first.

OOC:  I'll not even post the roll.  Look it up if you wish.


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 12, 2005)

*Brother Lucien Montrose*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Brother LUcien
> 
> Crawling to the wash basin and atttemtping to clean up, Lucien looks into the mirror just above it and is starled to see that his eyes are heavily bagged and that his overall appearce looks like death warmed over. Further there is a pounding in his skull that no amount of meditation can remove, in fact the pounding is such that Brother LUcien has problems even focusion on the prayer forms...Roll  a stamina check




(Fortitude Save) (1d20+9=26)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 12, 2005)

*Response*

For Brother Lucien

As he atttempts to clean up at the washbasin, Broterh Lucien suddely feels the room begin to spin and move and barely makes it over to his cot before a deep sense of nauesa overwhelms him and he begins to break out in a heavy sweat.  Just as things seem to be getting a little better, someone raps on the door sending pain slidining across his eys.
"Anyone in here?" a soft female voice says..

For Tetsu

To Tetsu's suprise, the door opens with just a few quick tugs then he remevers that earlier in the day he had scraped and oiled the door in prepartion for opening it just before lunch. The  door swings ioutward reveal a small landing and a set of stairs leading downward.

For  Angelo

Opening the slip, Angelo finds it to be a rough afteraction report.

US                      THEM

2                         8                     KIA
6                        26                    WIA
                          15                   Captives


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Down we go!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Swallowing a bite of pastry and washing it down Angelo says, "Nice work. Did we get any of the key players we talked about?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 13, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Descending the staircase, Tetus takes about 25 steps (about 20) feet and reaches a small landing. The light from above just barely illuminates the front portion of this roughly 20x20 room.

For Angelo

"No, we came close several times, but they always fled when we began to overcome their guards. I imagine they have gone to ground after last night but we should be able to develope more leads on them given our successes."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tetsu*

After scanning the room with his Darkvision, Tetsu will enter cautiously and give it a more detailed inspection.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I am confident in your ability to get some information from our prisoners. Where there any regular folk in the neighborhood attacked or injured last night? Did any businesses suffer damage or loss that you know of?"  Angelo tries not to be rude, but can't help eating as they talk.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Scanning the room, Tetsu discovers that the room while 20x20 is constructed like a barrell valut with the staircase being located along the length. About 15 feet down from the door, Tetus notices a set of double doors.

For Angelo

"There has not been time for a damage assessment, but i know that a few individuals got caught in the melee and a few business were damaged. We can have a complete report by tomorrow morning"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I think it very important that the local business persons perceive that we are concerned about protecting them. Please see that we do know who is getting hurt whether physically or financially. I think that is enough business for the moment. We deserve a decent repast after the work everyone put in."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2005)

*Breakfeast*

"I will put someone on it at once"  As crusher finishes this statement, the doors from the kitchen bang open startling everyone and three women walk towards the tables carrying huge platters of bacon and sausage links. Three young boys also follow carrying platters of eggs and other food stuffs. All are set on the tables.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo sighs involuntarily at the sight of the food. He eats with gusto and then asks Crusher if there is anything else that needs his attention just now? If not he'll return to his bed and get a little rest after a quick consult with Bodie about the current situation in the neighborhood.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 14, 2005)

*Breakfeast*

Angelo eats till he begins to get sleepyand begins making his prepartions to depart. Crusher states that other than the obivious, medical care, sorting thru of the loot, and the forming of the ragtag bands put together into actualy crews and assiging areas of resposabilty, nothig really needs to be done. "I should have some recommendations for you to look at by this evening".

A quick check in with Bodie shows that the neighborhood is really just waking up but that nothing out of the ordinarey is going on.

Finishing off that last nibble of pastry, Angelo wearily makes his way back to Mother Abaigail's. Arriving he sees the two big gentlemen from last night dinner still in residence. Climbing to his room, Angelo arrives only to be welocmed by an all to familar rant. "See I told you, it's on the bed, how can i rest with it always staring at me, watching me...Your gonna have to do something about it, here i am working all night and cant even find peace in my own bedroom....So what are you gonna do about it."


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 15, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Brother Lucien
> 
> As he atttempts to clean up at the washbasin, Broterh Lucien suddely feels the room begin to spin and move and barely makes it over to his cot before a deep sense of nauesa overwhelms him and he begins to break out in a heavy sweat.  Just as things seem to be getting a little better, someone raps on the door sending pain slidining across his eys.
> "Anyone in here?" a soft female voice says..




Lucien coughs to clear his throat so he can speak more clearly.  "Yes, miss, please wait a moment, for the Light's sake."  Gathering his energy, he stands, using the wall to support his weight.  He moves to throw the bolt and open the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2005)

*Headache*

Opening the door, Brother Lucien finds a teenage girl with a basket of laundry in her hand and a pail of water at her feet. "I am sorry to distrube you sir, but it is past check out and i need to clean the room even if your staying another day"


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 15, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

"I had not realized it was so late, lass.  Your ale here is more powerful than I thought.  Of course, you can clean the room, and it does look like I will be staying another night.  Could I beg of you to bring me something from the common room to break my fast while I make myself more presentable before you clean?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Complete the exploration of the room, then listen at the double doors (btw, which wall does the staircase run along, and on which wall are the doors located?)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2005)

*Response*

For Brother Lucien

"Well certainly sir, would you like something light or something more heavy?...I will be back in a  few minutes...is there anything else you will need?"

For Tetsu

The upper cellar door faces west and Tetsu desceded in an almost straignt line due west which would put the doors at the landing also in the west wall. The staircase itself is located in the middle of the 20 foot wall so there is 5 feet to either side as it goes down. There are no handrails though as it is a free standing stairwell. As he listens at the door, Tetsu hears nothing but a purring in his ear.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo ruffles Bodie's feathers, "don't worry old friend. Cat if you'll leave my fine feathered friend alone while I sleep, there is a particularly nice piece of fish in it for you."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2005)

*Angelo - Bedtime*

As Angelo makes his comment, cat stretches on the bed covers and  yawns. Standing up cat walks over to the edge and hits the floor with a thump and proceeds to walk out of the room,leaving a warm spot in the center of the bed. "Well what is in it for me?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"You get a good night's sleep and perhaps a ripe berry or two if you let me sleep."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2005)

*Angelo - Nap time*

Quickly falling into bed and asleep, Angelo is blissfully unaware of life and general until he is awanked by a knocking at his door. "Sir, you have a messeage"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo groans throws on a robe and drags himself to the door. He holds his staff out of sight behind the door then eases it open.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 15, 2005)

*Angelo - Wake Up*

Walking to the door in zombie lack form, Angelo arrives at the door to find the boy he first meet in the courtyard standing at his door with a stained envelope addressed to Angelo.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo fumbles for a copper and hands it over. "Thank you lad. How did it arrive?" Once Angelo gets the story if any. He latches the door and takes the letter to the desk and carefully opens it.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 16, 2005)

*Angelo - A missive*

As he is opening the missive, Angelo observes that the paper and red wax are very old. Folding it open he begins to read "I have made the preparations you asked for early today. I will be awaiting your return to the office." Crusher

OCC: By the way what exatcly did Angelo hang the rope on when he opened the door.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Turning to Bodie Angelo says, "Well, I guess this is his way to telling me to get my lazy butt out of bed." He freshens up and tries to wake up by splashing some water on his face. Getting fresh clothes and spending a little time in his spell book, Angelo is soon ready for work. He shops for berries and fish then heads for the office. He watches the neighborhood carefully as he goes getting an idea of the mood of the people.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2005)

OOC: Typo corrected. Maybe he just likes the way 50' of silk feels down there...


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 17, 2005)

*Angelo - Off to Work*

As Angelo stir and prepares for the day, he notices that the sun is well into setting and that he must have slept thru the entire day. Shopping the market for his critters, Angelo's stomach informs him of his neglect of it. Walking thru the neighborhood to is offices, he notices several of his roving 5 man patrols out and about, but very little civilian traffic. From appereances, it seems that most doors etc are tightly shut an bared and the poplace is waiting to see what happens.

Arriving at the office he is greated by yet another line of potientail workers, a rough glance shows 15 of them, who all appear to be very young.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo strides past the young recruits trying hard to look confident and impressive. He makes his way in nodding to familiar faces and goes up to his office.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 17, 2005)

*Angelo - Back at the office*

Making his way thru the door and into the side hallway, Angelo notices that the front room facing the streets with the windows has now been transformed into a small living area/bar area. Insead of the rickety tables and chairs that were there yesterday, there are now 2 (6 person tables)  and 4 (4person tables) in the room) each setting on a small carpet. The tables are identiacal in make and have a rich polished gleam about them. Scanning the room, a doorway leading into the office behind has been opened up and covered with dark blue curtain creating an archway affect that leads to sitting room furnished whith horsehair wing back chairs and two sofas also of the same construct. Two buffets ( one on each side) flank the archway. 

Proceeding upstairs, Angelo observes that runners have now been placed on a freshy waxed and polish floor and outside his door are two very burly looking men each seated comfortable in a chair to either side of his door. From downt he hall he hears Crushers voice talking.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo makes his way toward the sound of Crusher's voice. "Nice work on the offices. I do believe that if you ever tire of breaking bones there is a promissing career in interior decoration waiting on you."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2005)

*The 2nd Night*

Following the sound of Crusher's voice, Angelo walks down the hallway passing two doors and arriving and the last door in the hallway which is open. Looking inside Angelo sees Crusher sitting in a oversized arm chair done in oxblood leather. A small writing desk sits to it's right while two chairs are acorss from it with a nice oxblood leather coverd coffe table bewteen them. Stepping into the office, Angelo notices two individual seated across from Crusher, one of them is the man named Sneaker, the other is unknow to Angelo but from the sheer size of him he would guess thim to be muscle. The man stands roughly 7 feet tall and weights 400 pounds of lean muscle.

Hearing Angelo's comment, Crusher rises from his chair and says "ONe of the lads had some spare time." Looking at the large man in the chair he says "Hammer, this is our new employer" Looking back towards Angelo he says "This is my second, he is named Hammer"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo extends an hand to Hammer, "Good to meet you sir." Nodding to Sneaker he adds, "Good evening."  Addressing the group h says, "Last night seemed to go pretty well. What do you gentlemen expect for tonight?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 18, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

Crusher takes a step backward and picks up a sheet of paper from the writing desk. "By our guess, over 1/2 of the potiential solidres he has acess to have been eliminated. Tonight may very well see other smaller groups trying making their bid for small sections of the neighborhood.  To this effective we have divided into 5 man patrols to really scour the area while keeping 2 10 men groups as a reserve. The only thing hampering us is a lack of manpower. We have yet to successfully recruit any of Rodericks former men or the small indepents. What we are getting is a lot of youngsters wishing any type of employment, while they are strudy and could perform a lot of the menial tasks being done by our more experienced crew it would mean increasing the payroll signifactly."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo nods, "I think keeping some of these idle young men busy will be good for the neighborhood in the long term. Why aren't we able to recruit the independents? Do they want more money or are they just waiting to see who comes out on top?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2005)

*Tetsu*

If there's nothing else in the room, Tetsu will try the doors.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 19, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

A review of the room reveals nothing other than a entryway. Crossing the floor, Tetsu does note that it is made of a greenish colored tile coverd with years and years of grim. Reaching the door, he notes that is is made of heavy iron much like the door to the celllar but this one apperas to be in great shape. No note of rust or grim can be discerned. 


For Angelo

Fixing Angelo with kinda of steely eye, Crusher comments "Well we are less than 48 hours into the game, I would imagine they are still taking a wait and see attitude.". Before he can contniue, Angelo hears Thaddeus voice behind him "Yes it is still way to early, but we do have the merchants  and a few of the more respectable madams talking about the beneftis of a regime change"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Open the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 19, 2005)

*Tetus - The Cellar*

Grasping the door firmly by it's handle, Tetsu opens it to reveal an identiacal 20by20 room. There appears to be archways in the center of the north, west, and south walls. As he is opening the door, Tetsu causes Mrrrr to lose balance and is greated with four distinct claws pricking his shoudler and lower back as she readjust herself on his shoulder.


OCC: Up kinda late are you not ?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2005)

Angelo turns to Thaddeous, "Excellent, perhaps we can use some of these new kids we're hiring to help repair any damage that is caused to homes or businesses during the next few nights."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 20, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

Walking into the room, Thaddeus appears to be in a chipper mood. "That may not be a bad idea at all. Creates local employment and will do wonders for public opinion. We will just have to keep them from trying to extort protection money or goods for their services"  Stepping over to the low coffee table and helping himself to some of the nibbles, much to Crushers obivious annoyance, Thaddeus continues. "Or we could offer them up as cheap rental labor and perhaps reduce the cost of their employment some while still generating some good will.  

"No that would be unwise, if you want to do this right you lead by example not by offering reduced services. They should be put to work here on this street cleaning up and then radiating out. When the merchants / tradesmen realize they can not clean up with out great cost or time and lost business, they will seek us out and ask us for a favor. The use of our manpower to set their shops aright or clean the debris of years of neglect from their street. It sets the precedeant you want. Them seeking us out  and asking a favor which we can readily deliver at no cost. Crusher states in a very emphatic tone

Roll a sense motive


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 20, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Examine this room, as well - if it's empty, Tetsu will go through the arch in the south wall.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

OOC: Sense Motive (1d20+7=11)


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Examing the room, Tetsu soon gains the impression that at one time this was the center point of an underground complex underneath the tower proper. Going thru the southern arrchway, Tetsu notices two iron gate, one against each wall. The southern arcway leads to a 50 foot hallway. There apperars to be a 2 doors along each wall in addition to a doorway at the end.

For Angelo

Something does not seem right to Angelo, but he can not put his finger on it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Are the doors centered on the walls?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Both your arguements have some merit. I suggest we put a little, only a little, free labor on the street for those merchants who are already on board and only if they have damage from last night's fighting. We need to make sure we do quality work with no hassles. Then let it be known that our fine service is available for a price."  He looks at both men. "Does that seem reasonable?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2005)

*Angelo - Arbritation*

Thaddeus looks at Angelo and replies "I can live with that". Crusher simple says "Your the boss, it is your decesion" 

Taking a few steps back to the small writing desk, Crusher picks up two small slip sof paper and says "Here is the damaged report you asked for and a proposed organizational chart"  and hands the two slips of papers to Angelo. Turning back towards Sneaker and Hammer he says, "Excuse us please genltemen"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Cellar*

Tetsu is able to determine that the door are indeed centerd on each wall, almost in mirror image.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo nods to the departing men and reviews the slip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd Night*

Opening the two slips of paper, Angelo notices that the first one details three shops that were moderately damaged during last nights activites, a butcher, a baker and a candlestick maker. The second slip of paper outlines an organizational structer. Roughly the propsal is for a series of 5 men teams to take control of a 3 to five block area or a specifin series of streets. This would allow some 10 teams to be created with a floating reserver of 10 men.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will proceed to the door at the end of the hall and listen.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 21, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Cellar*

Walking to the end of the hallway, Tetsu hears nothing but MRRRR purring in his ear.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Excellent, this looks like a reasonable plan of organization. Do we have the manpower for this? Second, which of the three damaged shops has commited to us?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

"None of the three have committed as of today. As for manpower, that all depends of if the bonebreakrers decide to accept employment beyond our contracted term. Currently you have about 35 recruited memebers most of which are untried. That could change of course if you start getting some independts to join up"


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Brother Lucien
> 
> "Well certainly sir, would you like something light or something more heavy?...I will be back in a  few minutes...is there anything else you will need?"




"Something light, but filling, lass.  Soup or stew if a pot is simmering.  If not, a loaf of bread and some lean meat from a haunch.  And have this for your trouble."  Lucien fumbles in his purse for a copper penny.  "Give the innkeeper this for the meal, room, and care of my animals."  He gives her a silver.  "If you would give me your name lass, it would be my honor to extend to you my blessings and that of the Light as I can command.  You will definitely be in my prayers."

When the girl leaves, Lucien sinks down unto the bed, trying to collect himself.  After a few moments, he again stands and goes to the basin to splash his face and dry himself with a cloth.  As he administers to himself, he prays to St. Athena for guidance in the mystery that has encompassed him.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brother Lucien - The Inn*

The lass says her name is Tilly and disappears downstairs with both coins to complete the errands. Sitting on the bed for a few minutes, Brotehr Lucien gathers himself and stands once more before the washbasin. Quickly cleaning up, Brother Lucien feel some better. As he prays to St. Athena nothing more than common peace surronds him. Soon his prayers are interrupted by Tilly returning with a hot bowl of potatoe and leek soup and a pitcher of light ale. "Will there be anyting else sir, I need to return to the common room, the borthers have deciced to rest one more night here/"


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*

"Thank you, Tilly, this looks delightful.  May the blessings of St. Athena follow you throughout your days.  _In dies spiritu sanctu. _"  Lucien goes to the small table in the room to eat while Tilly finishes cleaning the room.  The soup removes the chill from his bones, restoring some vigor.  Once finished, he decides to go to the common room and listen once more to the conversation betwixt the locals and the Brotherhood.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brother Lucien*

Walking to the common room, Brother Lucien discovers it to be a little past lunch time. The tables are still covered with the remants of meals and the men in the common room are now comfortable relaxing smoking and drinking for tankards. Taking a table somewhat towards the center, as most of the ones on the fringes are occupied, Brother Lucien seats himself. Form what he can quickly gather, the topic is of increased raids from the northlands as well and an abnormal increase in raids origninating from the Unclaimed lands. "Can i get you sometihg sir" a barmaid says


----------



## SirCaith (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*

"A tankard of small beer, miss, please, and perhaps some of the remains of the roast on a trencher of bread."  Lucien shifts his seat nearer to the conversation about raids from the Unclaimed Lands.  "Brother, if I might intrude, my journey will be taking me through the areas of which you speak.  What details of these troubles can you you inpart to me that will make my travel safer in the arms of the Light."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Very well, he will open the door and look inside.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"And how is moral among the bonebreakers? Are they pleased with last nights relative success?" Angelo watches both men closely trying to get to the bottom of the unvoiced tension between the two men.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2005)

*Response*

For Brother Lucien

At the interupption, a boy in his late teen turns towards Brother LUcien and replies "The light you say, you would be better off in this woods with oak and ash on you side"  The older grizziled warriors sitting around him begin to laugh at the quip and Brother Lucien thinks he has been made the but of some obscure joke. "Seriously thought, the troubles are the same as they have always been, Bands of orcs an goblins migrating from North to South. There just has been an increase in the numbers this last year. More than we were prepared to handle to truth be known"

For Tetsu

Tetsu enters a long barrel vault running some 150 feet with a discernable doward slope. The room itself is 30 feet in width with a constant ceiling of 15 feet growing to 50 feet at the end of the passageway. Along either side of the wall there are square niches made from brick, each nich has a wooden bar along it's botton  lip. In several of the niches towards the very bttm, Tetsu can see barrels and boxes. The floor is made of a white tile, dirty with age.

For Angelo

In a very flat monotone, Crusher answers "We took only lite casualties and that is always a plus, but a job is a job in these times"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"How are the men doing? I could provide some healing for the most injured if need be. Are there any other issues we need to address before this evening? Any problems or concerns?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

In response Crusher replies, "The are doing well, just a few bumps and cuts but nothing that a week or two wont take care of. As for issues and such, that is all up to you now is it not? We have the men set to go out tonight like we did last night, unless you wish to reduce the size and go with the 5 men groups and cover more territroy with a greater frequency"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I hope we thinned the rabble out a little last night. I'd really like to take down some of the major figures tonight. Do either of you have any good leads?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

"No we will be lucky to find them tonight. It will take a few days most likely as they are plotting etc. They may well indeed be laying low outside the neighborhood waiting for time"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I fear you are correct. If we found them what would be the reprocations of taking them outside this neighborhood?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 22, 2005)

*Angelo  - 2nd night*

At this point Thaddeus speaks up "Well it would depend on whos territory it happened it, what happpend and if we offered compensation for our act or just did it"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I'd be willing to pay for the privelige of taking out some of our opponents if it came to that. We have to find them first." Angelo contemplates the situation for a moment. "How much planning do you think was behind the attacks last night. At least some of it looked like drunken rowdies out for a night of fun, but others were clearly organized threats. They know our defenses now. How can we change our pattern to throw them off tonight? Is there time to set up some sort of relay or signal system so that we can mass our forces more quickly when a threat is detected? It would be nice to hit the bad guys in adequate numbers that they can be quelled with minimal loss and maximum speed. Another all night melee is not going to make the neighborhood feel safe."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 23, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

Listening carfully to Angelo, the two men speak up after he finishes and poses his thoghts. Thaddeus is the first to answer. Stiking a dramatic pose he says "We should go on like last night, bash them when and where they are found. It worked then it should work now." Crusher on the other hand says in a very delebriate manner. "We should go with the 5 man patrols 10 minutes apart and have then covring the same area. Using the office as the focal point they should radiate out 10 blocks or so and work the pattern all night. We leave the frign areas and blocks and secure the hold on the core. As we get more men we add other blocks. Until thne we hold what we have and just send scouting patrols of 5 to 7 men out into the neighborhhod proper"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I see merit in both your suggestions. I also see problems. If we do the same thing the same way, then we are predictable and that could be exploited by our foes. On the other hand if we spread ourselves too thin and leave the fringes open others may see that as a opportunity to take a slice of our territory." He steeples his fingers and considers for a moment. "How about this? We do the patrols as suggested by Crusher, but we also build one strong unit of people unlikely to be frightened off by my own presence, if you take my meaning, to do the hard hitting actions as before? Perhaps you'd accompany me in that Thaddeous? In the mean time we need to think about setting watch posts with a system of signals, so that we can track the movements of our opponents and spot trouble quickly. Especially incursions at the edges of the neighborhood. Your oppinions gentlemen?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 23, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

Thaddeus seems to pause and then says "Well i can set up a system or some sorts by tomorrow, let me work on it tonight while your out and about" Crusher simple says "That will work until we get more people or run the independents and Rodericks old men to ground"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will go on into the vault, exploring as he goes.  Examine the contents of any of the niches that have such.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Any chance of getting up a meeting between me and some of the independents? I'd really like to bring a few talented folks on board and at the same time dry up the source of possible manpower for our foes."


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 26, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Walking thru the vault, Tetsu notices that as he descends into the room, the tempature begins to drop until at the end it becomes quite chilly. Exploring the boxes and kegs he discoveres that the kegs contain various types of alchol which appera to be clustered in the upper areas while the boxes in the lower areas contain cheese and other types of food stuffs.

For Angelo

Thaddeus speaks up at Angelo's question and replies " I dont know but i can put the word out on the steet"..Crusher says "They will respect strength not statesmenship"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo nods, "Good point Crusher, we'll try and show them strength again this evening."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will leave the Wine and Cheese where they are (they can be examined more fully another day) and return to the East facing door in the center of the hallway.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 30, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Leaving the vaulted room, Tetsu makes his way to the desired door. Coming to the door he notices that it to has less wear and tear and appears to be in good fashion. Placing his handle on the door, Tetsu gives a push and the door swing inward revealing a glass latern to either side of the door. Even using his night vision, Tetsu can not see the end of the room but he does guess the room is about 30 feet wide with the door opening in the center.

For Angelo

Thaddeus speaks up and says "I can get the word out immediately if you want, we should hear something back in a day or so". Crusher simpley sits back as if waiting for instructions.

Roll a sense motive twice for me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 30, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Tetsu will enter the room and begin exploring.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Sense Motive (1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=26)


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 4, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

As Tesu goes into the depths of the room he soon finds that he has taken some 50 odd paces along the right hand side wall and there still feels like there is plety of room in front of him. The air in the room is crisp and clean, not the musky/musty smell normall associated with a room that has been sealed for some time.  Judging from the sound that his feet make while walking it appears if the floor is made of tile rather than dressed stone.


For Angelo

For some reason Angelo senses that Thaddeus is very eager to make contact with and perhaps arrange terms with the opposition or the independents. It may be that he wishes to be seen as a deal maker or perahps something more. As for Crushers, Angelo is convinced he is just waiting to see if Angelo is going to show "blood and guts" or try to talk his way out. There is no doubt that Crusher prefers the harsher course.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo is confident there will be time for both negotiation and violence. "Tell me about the recruits we are getting. Do they bring any skills with them. How much training will they need and what do you think we should try to teach them?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 5, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

"well i really cant say" Thaddeus responds. Crusher, snorts then says "They have potiential, the majority of them are bewten 18 and 20 with some as young as 15 or 16. The balace are men somewhere bewteen mid 20 and early thirites. Most have no training or are just nomral street toughs. I will give them credit for being tough, boot leather does not have much on them as a lot, so they will be trainiable."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"I'm sure we can make adequate muscle out of most of them. I'd like you both to be looking for the exceptional ones that we can do even more with. The leaders and those with talents we can use. Is there anything else we need to attend to before the evening's festivities begin?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Continue exploring until the boundaries of the room are reached or I'm interrupted.  Make a note of anything interesting or unusual.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 6, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Tetsu walks perhaps another 200 paces before he comes to the far wall, another thirty to the left wall and 250 back to his starting point. As the room is dark with little light Tetsu can not make out anything special.

For Angelo

Thaddeus comments that there perhaps needs to be a small warchest prepared so that emergency expenditres could be made should Angelo not be present. Crusher only comment is if you want to hire th recurits that have applied today and yeserday and put them on the streets for a show of force or spend the night training a few of the more talented ones. He also has a question about arming them.


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 6, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Brother Lucien
> 
> At the interupption, a boy in his late teen turns towards Brother LUcien and replies "The light you say, you would be better off in this woods with oak and ash on you side"  The older grizziled warriors sitting around him begin to laugh at the quip and Brother Lucien thinks he has been made the but of some obscure joke. "Seriously thought, the troubles are the same as they have always been, Bands of orcs an goblins migrating from North to South. There just has been an increase in the numbers this last year. More than we were prepared to handle to truth be known"




Lucien smiles with the laughter.  "Brother, I have had cause to respect some of the powers of the Old Religion, both as friends and as enemies.  Hopefully, the Saints will be kind and protect me through your woods.  As for the increased migrations, are they following the usual paths they have taken in the past or are they branching out and going further afield?  I had planned to make some of my journey across country, but if the Goblins and Orcs are out in force across much of the land, it would be better for me as a lone traveler to stick to the roads or find a caravan to join."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC: 

So what are the dimensions of the room, exactly?  A dwarf pace is a bit smaller than a human pace, so I figure it's about 500 feet long and 60 feet wide.

Also, Tetsu can see perfectly in absolute darkness, so any details of the room should be apparant to him (unless they are magically hidden).


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 6, 2005)

*Response*

Brother Lucien

Reaching across the table, the young man extends a hand "Marcus Aureilius" He then motions for Brother Lucien to pull up a chair however as the table is only meant for four and their are six at it already, they hasitly assemble two other tables, much to the barmaids dislike and are joined by several of the others who were scattered around the room. Taks accomplished, the young man calls for six pitchers of ale and cups for all. Reaching into his purse he pulls forth one gold piece and hands it to the barmaid as she delivers the goods and eliciting a shocked smile.  "Now that being done, back to the beasties. No we have not been able to establish a pattern other than increased numbers ans the fact that they are ranging farther south and east than is their usual custom. Should you wish to travel the great trade road, you should be safe for the most part but it would not be a bad idea to stay with larger parties. The road is never really that safe for a lone traveler, especially one with two fat mules and a horse."

For Tetsu

From him pacing, Tetsu does indeed gage the room to be some 60 feet wide and 500 feet long. A huge room by any standards. The only thing noticalbe about the room is that their is a crystal latern hung ever 20 feet alond the wall identical to the ones to each side of the door. Overheard their appears to be three large objects that appear to be large crystal laterns. The most unsual thing about the room is the floor. It is perfectly smooth no lines, no seams. Fifty feet into the room in the center there is a 10 foot circle made of silver marble while an opposite counterpart, 50 feet from the back  wall is made of black marble. In the direct center of the room is a 30 foot diameter circle made of gold colered marble.

OCC: My what small feet you have


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC: 

Sorry, Todd -- I posted 60' wide and it should have been 30' (unless the corridor it comes off is longer than you said, or the room occupies some extradimensional space . . .).  Is is 30' x 500' (in which case the largest circle occupies the entire width of the room) or 60' by 500' (in which case I'll need to make the entrance corridor about 10' longer).

Also, are there any other entrances/exits?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 6, 2005)

*Tetsu - A confusing room*

Pacing out the rooms dimensions once again, Tetsu stops obvisoluy confused. The room does measure 60 feet by 500 feet though it would seem only a 30 foot by 250 foot room would fit. There are no obvious exits to the room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tetsu*

_Hmmm.  A mystery for another time, perhaps.  Much more to see before bed, I suspect._

He will leave the room and go to the door across the hall (to the West, I think?)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo nods, he passes Thaddeous a fourth of his share of the take from Roderick's office. "That should cover emergencies. We need to get some money coming in." He turns to Crusher. "Put of few of the most competent ones in with the experienced men on the street. We'll keep the rest in training."  He hands over another fourth of his take from Roderick, "This should get us started on equipment. With luck we can take some decent weapons off the opposition this evening for the rest."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 7, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Entering the westen room Tetsu observes that it is a 30 x 30 room and appears to be fitted out as a sitting room. A low table and two couches, 5 chairs  and a few end tables as well as a small secretary are all to be seen in the room.

For Angelo

Thaddeus readily takes the coins and puts them in a pouch which disappears into his tunic. Crusher simple places the coins in a little drawer on the small writing table. Crusher says " It may take some shopping but thta should work for now. No use in buying a lot of equipment until we see that weapons etc then men show a flare for using" He then says. "Give me 30 minutes to arrange the squads and we will be ready" He then leaves the room.

Thaddeus, obvisoluy relived that Crusher has left says "We may want to watch that one, he may be building to much personality loyalty"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"He does have a local reputatation and his own men are loyal to him, but I could not have accomplished so much so fast without him. There seems to be some friction between you. Is there anything specific that I need to address?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 8, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd Night*

Looking at Angelo, Thaddeus says "I just dont trust him for some reason, we both set each others teeth on edge"  care to roll a sense motive


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Search the room, including any drawers, etc.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tetsu - The Cellar*

Tetsu searches the room but finds nothing out of the ordinary. As described it was at one time a sitting room and is furnished as suhc. Unlike the hallway, the room is relatively dust free and from guesswork, Tetsu imagiens that the furniture,fixtures were of above average quality at one time.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

Sense Motive (1d20+7=19)


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 9, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

Angelo senses but can not put his place on it some sort of deception. "Well i must be off to see what support we have, I will return in the morning." Thus angelo finds himself alone in crushers makeshit office.


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 9, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Brother Lucien
> 
> Reaching across the table, the young man extends a hand "Marcus Aureilius" He then motions for Brother Lucien to pull up a chair however as the table is only meant for four and their are six at it already, they hasitly assemble two other tables, much to the barmaids dislike and are joined by several of the others who were scattered around the room. Taks accomplished, the young man calls for six pitchers of ale and cups for all. Reaching into his purse he pulls forth one gold piece and hands it to the barmaid as she delivers the goods and eliciting a shocked smile.  "Now that being done, back to the beasties. No we have not been able to establish a pattern other than increased numbers ans the fact that they are ranging farther south and east than is their usual custom. Should you wish to travel the great trade road, you should be safe for the most part but it would not be a bad idea to stay with larger parties. The road is never really that safe for a lone traveler, especially one with two fat mules and a horse."




Lucien shakes the young man's hand firmly, "Lucien Montrose."    Settled in at the new communal table, Lucien nods his head in thanks for the ale.  "Miss, the next round for these fine gentlemen will be my coin."

"Hmm, I had planned to follow the trade road to close to the border, but I had planned to move at mine own pace.  Do you know if there have been any traders through here recently that would be willing to take on an extra guard in their travels south?  I do have some experience in combat that would make it a mutually beneficial association."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 9, 2005)

*Brother Lucien - Table Talk*

Goggle eyed at the potientail tip she has brewing, the barmaid hurridly sets the next round on the table. Sitting back into his chair, Marcus Aureilus steeples his fingers somewhat and says "Well there is always the odd caravan or peddling group on the road even at this time of the year. I would imagine that the closer you get to the Trade Road the more luck you will have finding one forming or in need of additionaly guards. This far from the road, your luck will be spotty at best finding a large party. But then again, this is the reason i get to rouse these gentlemne up each morning to a day of thrilling horseback ridiing."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo stares out the window for a moment and then links with Bodie for a quick look around the neighborhood. Then he awaits Crusher's return.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 11, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

Angelo walks to the windows and looks out into the back alleyway. Opening the link to Bodie, Angelo suprisngly discovers that the bird is still perched in his bedroom at mother abaigails and appears to be upset and squawaking. Before Angelo can comment, the door open and Crusher appears in the doorway. "We are ready when you are?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Give me one moment please." Angelo recontacts Bodie to see what is happening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC:

Todd, unless I've missed something Tetsu's covered everything readily apparant throught the southern door.  If that's accurate,

IC:

Tetsu will now go to back to the second room (with the four entrances) and move through the Western arch to explore.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 12, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

Moving thru the western arch, Tetsu discovers himself in a 50 foot hallway. There are two doors along each side located in the 1st 10foot section and the last ten foot section. The doors face each other. For some reason the wood strikes tetsu as being odd. Why dont you roll a racial knowlege or knowledge history for me 

For angelo

Reestablishing the link, Angelo discovers Bodie still involved in what is an appartent argument with Cat.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Bodie we've got work to do. You can't waste all your time fighting with that cat. Tell the cat that his source of fish is likely to be slain tonight if you don't get out here and start your patrol." Angelo throws his hands up in exasperation and thinks to himself, _I knew a non-scentient item familiar would have been less trouble. _


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

A familar voice sounds in Angelo's head "HE STARTED IT, WHAT AM I SUPPOSE TO DO LET HIM TALK TO ME THAT WAY" A mental hmmmmmmmmmmppppppppppfffffffff  then sounds loudly in Angelo's ears. A few minutes later, Angelo starts seeing the streets from a birds eye view. No real movement can be seen for now.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

_No news is good news._ After a quick check of weapons and such Angelo goes to join Crusher. "As near as I can tell the streets are quiet for now."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2005)

*Angelo 2nd Night*

"Well quite is a good thing" Crusher says before continuing "It is either the calm before a storm giving our men a chance to rest up and practice or it means they have gone to ground to regroug for a bit thereby giving us a chance to establish control over key areas/businesses in the neighborhood....When do you wish to start the patrols in force and are you going to remain here as a flying squadron or be roaming the streets tonight?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Perhaps I'm being pesimistic, but I take the lack of trouble on the streets as a sign that something is afoot. Let's rest our men and put them out slowly. I'll make a sweep then wait here for trouble to start. I need to be seen out there by the locals." Angelo takes up his staff and says, "Time to take a walk."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 13, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd Night*

As Angelo reaches the doorway, he sees, that a party of 5 plus the young runner from this monring are awaiting him. To his suprise all are now wearing black leather armour and are carrying a shortsword and a nasty looking cudgel. A voice from behind his says "This is your escourt of the evening, provisional it has been named the black crew"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Alright gentlemen, tonight could be a repeat of last night which means a long night of running battles on the streets of our fair neighborhood. Keep your heads and you might be heroes come morning. Of course the enemy may have already heard of your reputation and we may end up sitting around drinking coffee all night waiting for trouble that isn't coming. Either way I expect you to stand by me. Let's be off."  Angelo strides out smartly to make a circuit of the neighborhood.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 14, 2005)

*Angelo  2nd Night*

As Angelo strides off, his crew falls in behind him in quick order. The first few hours are spent in a roving manner with no clear cut defined route. During this progress, Angelo comes across several of his patrols and taking a 15 minute break he does indeed discover that a crew is passing by about every 15 minutes or so. Street traffic is light and tenative but is is present.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will send Bodie out for a few scans as well. He will also intentionally put his group 5 minutes behind some of the other patrols in case someone else is timing them as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 14, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd Night*

Sending forth the bird once more, nothing new is discovered. A few people are to be seen wandering around but most of the residents and business are closed. Even the bars etc are doing a slow business. By timing his patrols, Angelo does stumble across several of his other patrols. Roll a sense motive for me


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Sense Motive (1d20+8=26)


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 15, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd Night*

During one of his close follow up angelo stumbles across a patrol that has several ladies of the evenings semi corned and chatting with them. Coming closer to the group Angelo senses something is not quite right with the situation. The ladies give off the air of being cowered and leary while several men in the patrol give off the impression of boys caught with their hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Good evening gentlemen," he nods politely to the women, "Ladies".  Looking pointedly at the men of the patrol Angelo says, "Isn't in nice that ladies may walk the streets of our neighborhood without fear now? Wouldn't you agree gentlemen? I'm particularly ill desposed toward those who would molest ladies on the street. Indeed, I favor castration by fire personally."  For emphasis the head of his staff bursts into flame. "As luck would have it we are going your way ladies. If you'd be so kind as to lead on we'll all escort you." He guestures them forward and bows deeply.


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 16, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*

Lucien smiles at Marcus' gentle joke.  "Ah, I've been on a few of those 'invigorating morning rides' myself.  My last commander liked to think that sleeping past three in the morning showed sloth in a soldier.  Still, we were seldomly unprepared for 'surprise attacks at dawn' by the enemy.  Your diligence, sir, is what keeps this land free from the Dark tides."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 16, 2005)

*Response*

Brother Lucien

"I would say more a steady hand and sharp spear, but it all works out the same" the Captain Answeres. "What path are you wishing to take?"

For Angelo

Somewhat startled by his pronucemnet, one of the young ladies tenativley accepts his offer of escourt and ask him if he would mind taking them to the Purple Dasiy"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"We'd be honored ma'am."  He orders his men to lead and walks with the ladies.

OOC: I assume these are ladies of the evening on their way to work? How did the men react to Angelo's implied threat.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 17, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd Night*

The men were nervous at angelo's comment but before he can put his finger on it, crossbow bolts from on high begin to rain down on his men. There are sufficent bolts that at least 4 men are slain outright from the volly.   Care to roll initative.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

"Sneaky Bastards!" Angelo raises his staff and calls forth its greatest power. A wall of fire in a great violet ring erupts around the roof tops. 

OOC:  Initiative (1d20+3=5) 

Those actually caught in the wall itself take 2d6+9 fire damage, those within 10' take 2d4 and those from 10'-20' away take 1d4 all save for half. The ring can be 45' radius.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 18, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd night*

Angelo Raises his staff and begins speaking the words of power. Instanlty a ring of violet fire rings his troops and the ladies. Screams can be heard coming from inside the ring and outside. Looking into the ring, Angelo discovers that his actions were not quick enought, three more of his men and one of the ladies are down with multliple bolt wounds.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Are my men equiped to ruturn fire?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 19, 2005)

*Angelo - 2nd Night*

Alas Angelo observes that his men are equiped with cudgles and shortswords


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 20, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Brother Lucien
> 
> "I would say more a steady hand and sharp spear, but it all works out the same" the Captain Answeres. "What path are you wishing to take?"



"My final destination lies to the southeast of the Valley, so my path leads through there.  The Trade Road was to be my route through the Unclaimed Lands, but I did not plan to travel it until closer to the border.  With what you have been seeing, I ask you would it be better for me to take the shortest route to the Trade Road, or would I be safe going more through the countryside?  The inns are nice, and if my purse was fatter and I more indulgent in Sloth, I would follow them.  But my task is of importance to my Order, and I need to travel light and fast.  If you and your troop were patrolling in the direction of my travels, I would enjoy riding with you on the morrow, if it would not hamper your own mission."


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 20, 2005)

*Response*

brother Lucien

Pausing to take a sip of the dark rich lager, Captain Aurielus says "We ride to within two days travel of the trade to one of our outposts as we have several nuggets in need of seasoning. The quesion though is it worth our time to take you with us" He says smiling. "What do you have to offer?"

For Angelo

As Angelo pauses to regroup his men, another shower or bolts falls among them slightly woudning two more." In the distacne can be heard shouts of "Fire, Fire"

OCC: FOUR LANDS TO TETSU, FOUR LANDS TO TETSU, COME IN TETSU


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2005)

*Tetsu*

OOC:  Sorry, Todd.  Got caught up in other things and kept forgetting to post.

IC:  Tetsu will explore beyond the arch to the west out of the second room.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 21, 2005)

*Racial Knowlege*

Before we go you need to make a racial knowlege or a racial history check for me.

OCC: As long as the primary distraction is blonde and has pretty blue eyes and calls you daddy, all is forgiven


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2005)

Tetsu rolls 1d20-> [12] = (12) Racial Knowledge/History Check (add whatever modifiers you think necessary).


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo passes his crossbow to a sargent, "Take cover and try to get to the rooftops. Maybe we can catch some of them on the way out." With a few gestures and arcane words Angelo suddenly rises into the air and flys over the top of the flames to come down among the archers with his staff whirling.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 22, 2005)

*Response*

For Tetsu

For some reason, the wood looks vaguly familar to Tetsu but for some reason he can not place the context in which he remembers seeing wood similar to that making up the door and paneling to the hallway before him. 

Moving thru the western arch, Tetsu discovers himself in a 50 foot hallway. There are two doors along each side located in the 1st 10foot section and the last ten foot section. The doors face each other.

For Angelo

Angelo complets his incanation and lauches into the air soundly landing on a rooftop to his upper right. Landing, Angelo sees two foes before him with crossbows. Before he does anything care to make a dex check at -3 for me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Listen at, then open, the door on the south wall at the eastern end of the corridor.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 23, 2005)

*Tetsu - Exporing*

Tetsu opens the door to discover a 20 x 20 room with a small alcove against the back wall coverd by a 10 foot section of heavy curtain. The room is appointed as a sitting room with a low table 3 chairs, an ottoman and a sofa. Various objects hang on the walls.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Is the curtain on the south wall, then?

OOC:  Todd, I sent an e-mail with my current map - either I've done something wrong or you're playing spatial tricks on me again, 'cause there's not room for a 20x20 room where MY map says you're putting it.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Dex. Check at -3, I have a +3 so its a wash. If you intended a balance check add 2. (1d20=15) 

OOC: By the way due to Draconic Presence feat these guys need to make a Will save DC:14 or be shaken for 9 rounds.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 23, 2005)

*REsponse*

For Tetsu

OCC: MY bad, extend the passaged way leading from the anteroom another 10 feet that will make the room fit snug against the other one. But yes Mikey there is an alcove that may not fit on your map...wanna see what's behind curtain #1 ?  

For Angelo

Angelo lands on the roof with a bang and as he begins to whirl his staff, almost looses his balance and comes a tumbling off. Seeing him almost amongst them, the two crossbowmen attempt to flee.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 23, 2005)

*Tetsu*

Indeed I do!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

Angelo will pursue and try to drop one. He wants a prisoner.


----------



## SirCaith (Dec 24, 2005)

*Lucien Montrose*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Brother Lucien
> 
> Pausing to take a sip of the dark rich lager, Captain Aurielus says "We ride to within two days travel of the trade to one of our outposts as we have several nuggets in need of seasoning. The quesion though is it worth our time to take you with us" He says smiling. "What do you have to offer?"




"Well, Captain, I have served the last few years in the Church Armies here in Northwarden.  I have some experience on campaign, and am well trained in the use of the long sword and mace.  I bring my own supplies, and have some small skill as a healer.  Would these be helpful talents and attributes for seasoning your nuggets, as well as those of a fellow campaigner in your patrol?"  Lucien leans back and sips at his own lager, glad that some of the feelings of weakness have abetted now that he has had some food and drink.


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 26, 2005)

*Response*

For Brother Lucien

Taking another sip, Captain Aurielus replies "Many make the claim of being a seasoned campaigner Brother Lucien, but few of the church here in the North are actually what they claim to be. Could you perhaps tell us what commands you have seen service in?"


For Angelo

With a burning desire to perhaps secure a prisoner, Angelo leaps towards a fleeing foe in an attempt to capture him.  Roll a dex at -3 then to hit (grappel_

For Tetsu

Pushing the curtain to the side, Tetsu discovers a 15by 15 alcove with a very nice four poster bed in the center of the room flush with the black wall. To either side of the bed is a nightstand upon wich a candlesitck of some silverish metal with a cut crystal globe, a wash basin and a small wardrobe. The center 10 foot of the room is coverd by an elabrotly woven blue and silver rug.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 27, 2005)

OOC: Just to make sure I've got it right -- the alcove is not intended to fit on the map, correct?


----------



## J. Alexander (Dec 27, 2005)

*For Tetsu*

OCC: Yep....but if i was being mean i could say, what did you get your map wrong again


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2005)

*Angelo Human Mage*

OOC: Dex. check at -3 (1d20+1=2) 

I assume there is no need to the roll the grapple check this round. Note that the fly spell is still in effect if he takes a spill from the roof.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2006)

OOC: Looks like the whole Four Lands II thread was lost. Let me know how you want to proceed. Would you like me to start another thread?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2006)

*Crap*

OCC: Scott go ahead and start the new thread....things are not that bad. I have a saved copy taking us to 4-6-06....so were in decent shape there.........let me know about any recovery efforts though in regards to the second thread.....


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2006)

OOC: I'm in training all day today, but I'll try and get a new tread up this evening or in the morning at the latest.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2006)

*New Thread is up.*

Sorry for the delay, but the new Four Lands Thread is up:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162166


----------

